# Buying a van ... a story



## sallytrafic

I don't know how this story finishes and if its of interest I'll turn it into a blog later.

In spring last year (2009) we did part of our coastal trip around Scotland 6 weeks in our 5.2 metre panel van conversion me, my wife and two dogs. At the end of the trip Doreen said that she felt claustrophobic and we needed a bigger van. She also hated the bed making routine which meant that once the bed was made there was little to no standing room. Later that year we were told that could expect a grandchild in the family and we only have seatbelts on the driver and front passenger seats. So we have been gently looking ever since but its only recently that we sorted out in our own minds what we wanted.

A year ago we wanted a van less than 6m long with a wide open space in the lounge area, perhaps a fixed bed and not on a Fiat. Example Murvi on a Sprinter or a Wildax Constellation on a Citroen.

In the last little while we wanted a van less than 6m long, fixed bed with four belted seats and not on a Fiat. Couldn't really find one ticking all the boxes.

We belong to a Renault Trafic group and went on one of their rallies just over four weeks ago. We were randomly spread around a campsite but next to us was a van that looked less than 6 metres but which we overheard had a fixed bed. We asked if we could look inside and straight away realised that it did tick all of our boxes and such compromises as we could see we could live with. Unfortunately we were also told the model was discontinued.

I logged on to Motorhome facts mid afternoon whilst still at the rally and found that Nuke was offering free tickets to the NEC autumn caravan and camping show on a first come first served basis. We were lucky enough to get tickets so later the next week found ourselves at the show.

So we looked at various other vans before going to the Chausson stand, whilst looking at the latest model I remarked to the salesman that I much preferred the earlier model the Flash 02. The salesman, Nigel, said that they had a used one with just 2500 miles on the clock at their Darlington branch and that could reserve it for us if we paid a refundable deposit. Now Darlington and Salisbury are 300 miles apart which is a long way to go on spec but we quickly remembered that in less than three weeks we were travelling to Yorkshire to attend a rally. We didn't say yes straight away but by an hour later had been back to the stand and parted with the deposit.

Well that takes us up to yesterday afternoon when we arrived at Discover near Darlington and I'll take a break now......


----------



## overthemoon

yea, yea, and and and?

The suspense is killing me


----------



## RichardnGill

Come on Frank, we all need to know what the van was like and are hopping for a happy ending.


Richard...


----------



## 747

I know all about Discover Leisure, Darlington.

Please wait until I get my box of tissues before you go on.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oi Frank, Geezer, Spill mate, we is al waiting ears akimbo


----------



## rayc

I was in a similar position having attended the NEC in Feb 2009. I was looking at a 2009 Chausson Welcome 75 on the Discover stand and chatting to the salesman like you do. He told me they had an unregistered 2008 one at their Preston depot and offered me a very good trade in deal. On completing the paperwork he said it was actually at their Portsmouth branch so much better for me and I was able to go and see it on my way home.

There were no problems with it except an internal light fitting was missing which they replaced. I picked it up a week later and have had no problems that required a Chausson agent assistance .

I know what I thought of the handover and Discovers customer service at the time of sale so I have a sense of forboding for Frank. I hope the pick up went well, the paperwork was all in order and that you will not need them to carry out warranty work. I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## GerryD

Well, according to your profile, you bought it. So come on, Frank tell us all.
Gerry


----------



## karlb

next chapter please!


----------



## wakk44

b****y hell Frank,

you can't keep us in suspenders like this,

please tell us what a good handover you had from the dealer and then your first impressions of the Chausson.

I was impressed with the Chausson stand at the NEC,they had some innovative ideas and good designs.


----------



## carolgavin

Frank get yourself back on here right now and tell the rest of the story!!!

Does it have zombies, or fire breathing dragons, romance or wizards???????

Come on come on come on Come on come on come on Come on come on come on Come on come on come on Come on come on come on Come on come on come on Come on come on come on


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

wakk44 said:


> I was impressed with the Chausson stand at the NEC,they had some innovative ideas and good designs.


Well if you get tempted Caravannes Rapido, Wokingham are now Chausson distributors as well as Rapidos and we all know they are a good reliable dealer.

Peter


----------



## AuntieSandra

Why are we waiting?
Why are we waiting?
:x :x :x :x :x 

Is there anybody there! :evil: 

Come on we want oto know the outcome now!

Sandra


----------



## motormouth

Well it's one of the longest handovers on record, or the MH was sold before they got there, or there were one or a hundred problems, or it was half day closing, or they decided to do a sight seeing tour of Darlington (about 10 minutes would have sufficed), or we are never going to find out.    

(I was born in Darlington so can criticise it all I want :wink: )


----------



## Penquin

I think Frank has found the perfect answer to the age old question;

How do you keep an idiot in suspense?

I also suspect that the incidence of pushing "Watch this thread" will increase as the delay between postings lengthens......


:lol: :lol: :lol: 

We are all waiting with bated breath (I've often wondered what that is?) for the next thrilling episode in what is looking like is going to be a long saga........... :roll:  

Dave


----------



## catzontour

Can't wait any longer Frank - gotta go to bed, but I don't think I'll sleep because of the suspense 8O 

Catz


----------



## locovan

Perhaps he has been locked inside the M/home for the night by mistake as he was sitting in the Loo when the salesman went home for the night.

Or perhaps he has gone mad at the salesmen because it hasfound a judder.

Worse still perhaps he is trying the M/Home out and he has been gassed-- he doesn't look very well in the Avatar :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cabby

maybe he has lost his way, or lying down in a darkened room as he realised what he has done. :wink: :wink: 
I dont really care now as I am going to bed, so there. :twisted: 

cabby


----------



## Sonesta

Or perhaps he and Doreen have decided to christen the new van with it's fixed bed and all that 'rocking' has sent them both off into a deep and contented sleep ... ? :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

There's a name for ladies like this Frank, BaBa or get off the pot me thinks.

Actually, it did start off interesting then..............................zilch


----------



## mandyandandy

Has he been on here yet this morning, if not that is very strange as he is one I normally see first thing every day. 

Hope he's ok and non of the staff offended him, he could be in clink!!! :lol: :lol: 

guess I will be waiting till tomorrow morning now then. :roll: 

Mandy


----------



## JackieP

locovan said:


> Worse still perhaps he is trying the M/Home out and he has been gassed


You owe me a new computer screen. I've just spat tea all over mine! 

I'm thinking he's created this thread in a wave of excitement and then forgotten all about it when his new baby came along. Would still like to hear the end though....


----------



## sallytrafic

OK Ok already there is a life outside MHF you know.


Well after our 300 mile drive we were a bit tired, but not too sleepy to notice a couple of minor faults on a quick once over as we were shown around the van by a sales guy who didn't seem too familiar with all the ins and outs of it, it wasn't his sale. We also found the dreaded can of tyre weld (?) and ancillaries in the wardrobe which meant this model doesn't have a spare tyre. 



We then plugged in our Trafic and settled down for the night outside their fence but with an electric hookup from them. Next morning, yesterday, our salesman from the NEC came and saw us and brought the van outside for us to do a road test after comprehensively showing us over the van again. 


Doreen and I both drove the van for a few miles and concluded the drive was very acceptable, but the handling was not as good as the Renault (which runs on rails) but its a coachbuilt not a PVC so that was to be expected. No more heel and toeing around roundabouts or kissing the apexes for us. 

Anyway we had seen enough to say 'yes' so we did. 

We then signed a few forms and arranged the insurance leaving the salesman to negotiate the repairs through their workshops and tax it. 

After filling up with water we went for a last drive in the Renault to Barnard Castle and Darlington. Lottie was a rescue dog originally from Darlington so it was back to her roots. 

On our return we were told that the faults that had been picked up by us were sorted and that all would be ready for a handover today. Last night was spent again on Discover's hook up where we were joined by another van.

We are now awaiting a full handover and gas check.

We do have one disappointment but its not to do with the new van so I'll leave that for a later post.


----------



## locovan

Another Cliff Hanger!!! its like Coronation street.

Well done Frank so by now you should be in the New M/Home.
We are all so pleased it has gone so smoothly.
have fun trying everything out today. :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic

locovan said:


> Another Cliff Hanger!!! its like Coronation street.
> 
> Well done Frank so by now you should be in the New M/Home.
> We are all so pleased it has gone so smoothly.
> have fun trying everything out today. :wink:


No! we are waiting to do the full handover please keep up Mavis


----------



## Penquin

But at least we know he's not locked in and gassed........ :lol: 

or in clink.........  

or simply disappeared off the face of the globe after being abducted by aliens from the planet Zog :? 

I await the next episode with interest.......

Dave


----------



## locovan

Penquin said:


> But at least we know he's not locked in and gassed........ :lol:
> 
> or in clink.........
> 
> or simply disappeared off the face of the globe after being abducted by aliens from the planet Zog :?
> 
> I await the next episode with interest.......
> 
> Dave


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Im trying to keep up Frank but its gone 10 so I thought you would be In and driving up the Motorway by now.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

There`s no wonder it took s weeks to whip round Scotland. :lol: 


I have been waiting all morning for a result.
Lost interest
Going to deliver to Doncaster.

I will check back in an hour, but I supose you will be on your way home now with the biggst grin on your mug.

If you are popping past Blyth pop in for a cuppa


regards


dave p


----------



## bozzer

Come on folks Frank has purchased a new motorhome and the advice given on here is park nearby and try everything so he won't be heading south yet.

Enjoy your Chausson Frank, we love ours. Also enjoy your stay up north - the howling gale will really test the Motorhome and you'll be snug and warm.

Jan


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Havn`t you arrived home yet Frank

The suspenders is killing me

DAve p


----------



## moby56

:roll: Tell me a bedtime story!!! at least finish it :lol: :lol:


----------



## MalanCris

He's probably fighting his way through the rain......it's peeing down up here (ideal opportunity to find out if it leaks)


----------



## sallytrafic

This morning's handover went well, we are not motorhome virgins so much of it made sense immediately and so an hour later the van was in our possession parked next to 'their' Trafic and we started the process of swapping stuff over.

This next bit is the disappointment.

Apart from year, model, engine size and mileage they weren't really interested in our Trafic or its extras. They wanted me to strip it clean. So we took for example the TV, gas cylinders, mains cable and tomtom, ok I suppose but in a small van these items were shoe horned in and a lot of thought had gone into the their placement and of course the TV antenna amplifier, TomTom external aerial etc could not be easily removed so were left. They wouldn't add anything for my solar panel so we have removed it, but had to leave the regulator behind as it is buried in the woodwork. Where it will probably baffle the next owner as it operates load shedding of the fridge etc as the battery discharges. 

There is a rack around which the EHU cable is wound with clips for the socket and plug. When the new owner puts a new 25 metre EHU cable around it, it won't fit. I made the old one fit by removing a couple of feet which I used for a french hookup and a polarity reversal cable. 

It just seems such a waste and the 5 years of gradual trial and error to get things right thrown away in the hour or so it took us to dekit the van.

Anyway bitch over.

What was surprising was that as we started to load up the new van how much stuff there was and how soon the new van looked full. I was stripping the Trafic, Doreen loading the Chausson. The look on her face as I brought yet another box or bag had to be seen to be believed. Of course much of this was because we don't yet know where to store things. I will be adding quite a few dividing shelves I reckon.

So early this afternoon we left Discover and drove the 40 miles or so down the A1 to this camp site. On the way I played with the cruise control which was intuitive but it was a hard slog in the wind I seemed to have to do a lot of steering compared to the Renault where hands on the wheel on a motorway was only optional .

In a little while we will be repacking some things and then on Friday going to a rally.

This is only an interim report, give us a couple of days and I'll say how its going.

PS I have already reversed up a hill and across wet grass and there is no problem with the clutch or gear ratios. In fact 1st seems even lower than the Renault trafic

PPS We miss the Trafic already, but are enjoying the extra room and the fixed bed.


----------



## rayc

sallytrafic said:


> PPS We miss the Trafic already, but are enjoying the extra room and the fixed bed.


You got your priorities right for what to try out first.


----------



## ToffeApple

I am Sooooooooooooo jealous of all that extra space. Enjoy.

Chris & Tilly.
(Still making up the bed each night and falling over the dog!)

   :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Thanks Frank I have been in all afternoon with the kettle ready.

This is worse than Corrie.  

Dave p


----------



## dawnwynne

Congratulations Frank.....It looks like a lovely van!


----------



## sallytrafic

Ok its 6am as I start this and we've just had our first night in the van. Very comfortable although Doreen managed to bang my knee with the loo door at some point in the night. 

We have started a snagging/improvements list. The previous owners had it over a year did under 2500 miles but it doesn't looked lived in at all. In fact looking at the list we have made you would think it had never been used, for example number 8 on the list below. If you were to reach up from the bed in the dark you could easily pull the front of the shelf above you down on your head. 

We have to name the van. When the old and new ones were parked next to each other Doreen suggested 'Ugly', a bit harsh I thought, but Sallytrafic was beautiful to look at so not a fair comparison. It is very spacious inside and not ugly at all. Anyway our snagging list:

1. Name Van.
2. Add towel/drying rails.
3. Design and fit cupboard shelving.
4. Replace curtain hooks.
5. Fit rubber glove holder.
6. Fit gas lighter holder.
7. Design and fit partitions under bed.
8. Fix over bedhead shelf properly.
9. Replace halogens with LEDs.
10. Add shurflo accumulator to water system.

We made a bed and travelling area for the dogs by lowering the table to the rear seat squab height, laying some breathable ground sheet on it and putting their plastic bed on top of it. It is retained neatly by a bulkhead and the front passenger seat. That is a good solution and has the advantage that they are out of the way during enroute stops or when you first arrive. It doesn't allow you to use the belted rear seats or the table though so at the moment it is only option 'A'. 

When I wanted to change the time from BST on the Ford audio system I couldn't see how, so I got out the Transit manual, it referred me to another book which I duly found only to discover it was only in German. So after figuring how to change the Uhr I looked at the other manuals which are in a virgin state. What a ragbag of manuals in all sorts of European language imaginable but often without an English one! What is the point of giving me the Webasto handbooks in I think Portuguese Spanish Italian French German Turkish(?) Greek and probably Serbo Croat and not the English one  I have a mod kit for the Fridge all in French. The control panel and circuit diagrams are also only in French. Well apart from how to work the radio all this won't matter too much, who reads manuals anyway 

We are moving to a rally today so have time to use the van a little more whilst still within reach of our dealer. 

Just a word on Discover. We found them very professional. We were never offered a coffee or any other of the simple to do but relatively meaningless extras and frills that salesmen often provide and which act as red herrings during the process. They did everything they said they would do, when they said they would do it. This I found of more worth than a cup of coffee. 

Over the next few weeks I will no doubt add to my snagging/improvement list and to this thread.

I now need to drink a cup of coffee and consider how to add solar, increase battery capacity (plenty of room in battery compartment) and what gas system to add (currently our campingaz cylinder plumbed in). I will add some photos but currently Doreen is still sleeping over the top of my camera usb lead.


----------



## wakk44

Sounds good so far.  

I was very impressed with the Chausson range at the NEC,they are a company which seem to be at the forefront of design and innovation so it will be interesting to read your ongoing reports.

I know what you mean about ''jobs to do'',we have had our truck for 4 years and are still finding little improvements to carry out,also pleased to hear the good feedback about your dealer after some of the horror stories on you read about on here.


----------



## The-Clangers

Frank,

One question. Why do you have Rolf Harris as your avatar, are you a big fan?

David


----------



## Rapide561

*De stock*

Frank and Doreen - moving motorhome is almost as complex as moving house, although I have got it down to a two hour job now!

You are right about the bits Frank. I have things like carrier bag holders, hooks for bits and bats etc. It all makes things in the van easier and neater.

I would have said - erm, are we in the Sahara Desert or is the cow on strike!

Russell


----------



## zulurita

You and Doreen seem to be having fun. Enjoy the new mh and have a good rally.


----------



## locovan

Enjoy the weekend it is a great time when you settle into a M/Home, when you are enjoying it and everything sounds like it's working fine.
Lots of photo's soon. :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic

dogs in option 'A' travel: table folded down, bed on top of non-slip groundsheet


----------



## fdhadi

Enjoy :wink:


----------



## Penquin

Glad to hear that you are happy, with a failry minor snagging list from what you have said, it is good to hear that Discover came up trumps as regards what they said they would do etc.

I am not surprised they were not interested in "extras" - explaining such things takes lots of extra time and could cause them to incur extra costs if there is a fault discovered later with an item such as the aerial etc. Hence it is easier to hnot have them there and then sell the next owner new bits to equip!

Enjoy your weekend; hopefully the weather will cooperate and you will have a great rally and the dogs establish a new home for themselves quickly!

Dave


----------



## relay

Have a great weekend making your new van, whatever she may be called, home  

-H


----------



## sallytrafic

The-Clangers said:


> Frank,
> 
> One question. Why do you have Rolf Harris as your avatar, are you a big fan?
> 
> David


I found a program that make Nintendo Wii type avatars and this is a copy of mine which looks a bit like me I can't help it if it looks a bit like Rolf - software limitations or lack of artistic ability to blame. But it does look like my Wii one.



Penquin said:


> Glad to hear that you are happy, with a failry minor snagging list from what you have said, it is good to hear that Discover came up trumps as regards what they said they would do etc.
> 
> I am not surprised they were not interested in "extras" - explaining such things takes lots of extra time and could cause them to incur extra costs if there is a fault discovered later with an item such as the aerial etc. Hence it is easier to hnot have them there and then sell the next owner new bits to equip!
> 
> Enjoy your weekend; hopefully the weather will cooperate and you will have a great rally and the dogs establish a new home for themselves quickly!
> 
> Dave


Yes I see that Dave but its still a pity and a waste especially as its probably going to be someone's first van.  If there had been more time I would have sold it privately. Glad you liked the photos wasn't in a good area for uploads with my 3 mifi.

The improvement list (because they are mostly improvements not snags now has:

11. Soap dispenser in Bathroom (Fiamma)
12. Awning Light


----------



## Briarose

Hi Frank, I hope that you and Doreen enjoy your new MH.........I think it takes a little time to adjust to changing.

We seemed to settle straight into our first MH when we got the Bolero, its funny but we were away in the Burstner last week and some things still seem strange to us.........even after a few weeks, plus like you we still have little jobs to do.

I guess our 1st MH still has a place in our hearts, and you probably feel the same, its a bit like losing an old friend isn't it ?


----------



## CurlyBoy

sallytrafic said:


> dogs in option 'A' travel: table folded down, bed on top of non-slip groundsheet


Veeeery nice but I expect you will miss the convenience of the Traffic?

curlyboy


----------



## Angelfire

Very interesting article, made good reading.

I have a question, how do you send your blogs to MFF when you are away from home, and on a rally field say.

Apologies for straying off topic.

Regards

Angelfire1/Phil*


----------



## Spacerunner

Frank

Having a look at the pic of your dogs, is there any reason why they can't go in their bed under the table on the floor as our's does. Seems it would be much safer as they are then confined on three sides by the two seater the side of the van and the rear of the passenger seat and also the table forms a roof (just in case of a nuclear strike you understand).

BTW John's Cross sell the soap dispensers about 7 quid.


----------



## sallytrafic

Spacerunner said:


> Frank
> 
> Having a look at the pic of your dogs, is there any reason why they can't go in their bed under the table on the floor as our's does. Seems it would be much safer as they are then confined on three sides by the two seater the side of the van and the rear of the passenger seat and also the table forms a roof (just in case of a nuclear strike you understand).
> 
> BTW John's Cross sell the soap dispensers about 7 quid.


Hi

At floor level there is large cross section cover for the trunking for the webasto air inlet and two of the hot air outlets. This means their bed wont fit.



Angelfire said:


> Very interesting article, made good reading.
> 
> I have a question, how do you send your blogs to MFF when you are away from home, and on a rally field say.
> 
> Apologies for straying off topic.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Angelfire1/Phil*


Hi I have a mifi. It connects to the internet through the 3 mobile network and provides a wifi connection to my computer.


----------



## sallytrafic

Well back to the story 

We only had a small Campingaz 907 cylinder in the Trafic, as it only had to power the hob. I didn't think the motorhome purchase through or I would ensured that at least I would have taken my full one with me. 

So Discover gave me a small butane pigtail, I balanced my campingaz cylinder on an upturned plastic box added the adaptor valve and drove away. At Eden camp two days later the gas gave out.  I started thinking about my gas options for the coming few days and more permanently. The Chausson has diesel heating but gas hob grill and boiler, there is room in the gas locker for a single 11-13Kg cylinder. My options seemed to me to be:

1. Get a refilled campingaz which would delay the real decision until I got home. Cost £21.

2. Get a new Calor propane or butane 11/13kg cylinder. Cost £20 plus cylinder.

3. Get a new Flogas propane or butane 11/13kg cylinder, Cost £18 plus cylinder.

4. Get a Gaslow refillable system. Cost unknown

5. Get a LPG tank. Cost unknown.

Well I hadn't considered FloGas before as I wasn't certain of the retail outlets and as there were too many options, some of them requiring more thought we opted for No 1 and we set out to get a camping gaz bottle. Three hours and 50 miles later we returned to Eden Camp having drawn a blank.  Friends at the rally lent me a Flogas propane cylinder for the night and as I had already purchased a butane/propane pigtail adaptor we connected up and started thinking again. 

A quick web search revealed lots of Flogas outlets in fact at home I'm closer to FloGas than to Calor. Talking to others at the Rally revealed that the payback time for options 4 and 5 at today's prices was quite a few years. Given that Flogas is cheaper and there was a petrol station selling it near our next campsite we decided on option 3.

When we got to that petrol station they only charged me about £18 I said that I hadn't a cylinder to exchange and they said that was OK and still charged just for the gas. I don't expect that is universal!

So now the gas is sorted and we have spent the day at the National Railway Museum in York.


----------



## wakk44

Hi Frank,

If you only have room for the 1 cylinder in the gas locker then I think a refillable cylinder with a gauge is the way to go.Without room for a spare bottle as back up and obviously not wanting to run out of gas.

You could refill the gaslow or (underslung tank) at your convenience ensuring that you always had enough on board,an expensive outlay initially but very practical.Another bonus is you would be set up for continental touring. 

It would probably take several years to recoup the investment but the important factor is making the gas system user friendly.Having said that running out of gas would not be the end of the world as you have the webasto diesel heating.


----------



## sallytrafic

wakk44 said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> If you only have room for the 1 cylinder in the gas locker then I think a refillable cylinder with a gauge is the way to go.Without room for a spare bottle as back up and obviously not wanting to run out of gas.
> 
> You could refill the gaslow or (underslung tank) at your convenience ensuring that you always had enough on board,an expensive outlay initially but very practical.Another bonus is you would be set up for continental touring.
> 
> It would probably take several years to recoup the investment but the important factor is making the gas system user friendly.Having said that running out of gas would not be the end of the world as you have the webasto diesel heating.


Steve we will always carry a campingaz 907 for the BBQ/grill so have something for when it runs out.


----------



## bobandjane

Hi Frank, we have changed from Gaslow after 5 years,  and gone for these:

http://www.gasit.co.uk/cubecart/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=13

Its the way to go, fill up any time.  And no more lifting bottles, once you have it you will not go back.  Bob.

Good Luck with the new van.


----------



## wakk44

Looks a good system Bob,just interested why you went from the gaslow to the alugas and what the benefits are


----------



## bobandjane

Hi, It started with a friend asking about my gaslow and me saying about Aluminium bottles. :lol: And only half the weight. Anyway she got them and as we never lost any money on the Gaslow bottles and already had all the fitting for the new ones.  When I got mine in August they were £136 each.  Bob.


----------



## sallytrafic

Home now.

After confirming that I can reverse it on to my bit of off road hard standing I settled down to designing the new bits and sorting out my snagging and improvements list. This involved emptying the van measuring some parts and getting behind some of the panels to see where 'stuff' is.

There seems to be a space behind the low profile front on each side to the rear of the main top locker. I removed a panel and straight away could see sunlight through the glass fibre in places.










That is NOT good as it means that its probably very thin and only resin there rather than fibres. Not sure what to do about that yet I will have to look at the other side and see if its a problem there as well. It also could do with being insulated.

I went in search of the connection to the wiring that is provided for an awning light and where you connect the solar input. This I found behind a plastic panel in the wardrobe so no need to run a cable around the van but its not going to be that easy to make a connection to outside of the van from there. Plus any regulator will be well out of sight there - more to think about in the coming days. Even with a big flat roof there is only one part that has enough room for my 130W panel. Luckily not too far from where the fixed wiring is.

Inspection of the roof showed up a crack opening up between the flat part of the roof and the lowprofile end cap. I will look again tomorrow when it is raining but there is no evidence yet of water ingress.










Well I guess that was enough for today. It starts to knock you back when you start finding things wrong. My snagging improvement list now has 25 items on it.


----------



## sallytrafic

After a couple of days of measuring and gaining access to places you're not meant to go to. I've divided my list in two and considerably lengthened it/them.

Improvements

1. Name Van. 
2. Add towel/drying rails. 
3. Design and fit cupboard shelving. 
4. Fit rubber glove and tea towel holder. *Bought*.
5. Fit gas lighter holder.
6. Design and fit partitions under bed. *Now measured*.
7. Replace halogens with LEDs. 
8. Add shurflo accumulator to water system.
9. Soap dispenser in Bathroom (Fiamma) 
10. Awning Light. Prefitted Cables found 
11. Extra mains socket
12. Bed end cupholders
13. Front seat cupholder
14. Hook for rubbish bag.
15. Make fitted cover for bench seat.
16. Get winter covers for fridge and grill. *Bought*
17. Cut up carpet to retain some.
18. Wet clothes hooks over door
19. Fit solar panel *Position decided*
20. Fit two larger batteries *Battery box measured*
21. Fit Nasa style battery monitor.

Snags
1. Replace curtain hooks. (poor quality)
2. Fix over bedhead shelf properly. 
3. Seal side of worktop 
4. Get English language versions of some manuals.
5. Fit new outside door clip
6. Investigate thin glass fibre
7. Investigate roof junction sealing.


----------



## dawnwynne

Frank,

Looks like you've got enough there go keep you busy this winter! Some great ideas there that I may adopt for our baby....such as drinks holder by the bed.

But what is a shurflo accumulator? I'll have to look that one up.

Once you have gone through your list you'll have a brand new van!

:lol:


----------



## locovan

Frank why didnt you just buy a van and do a conversion :lol: :lol: 
That list should go in the FAQ on what to do when you buy a new M/H
You are going to be so busy.


----------



## sallytrafic

dawnwynne said:


> Frank,
> 
> Looks like you've got enough there go keep you busy this winter! Some great ideas there that I may adopt for our baby....such as drinks holder by the bed.
> 
> But what is a shurflo accumulator? I'll have to look that one up.
> 
> Once you have gone through your list you'll have a brand new van!
> 
> :lol:


Its a device you fit anywhere in your water system and it acts like a reservoir of the pressure so when you put on the taps a little bit the pump doesn't run until the reservoir is empty then it runs for a while. You don't get the stop start effect,


----------



## sallytrafic

*I've copied the list from a previous post and brought it up to date and will edit it for a while then copy it again*

Improvements

1. Name Van. 
2. Add towel/drying rails. *Bought*
3. Design and fit cupboard shelving. *Bought*
4. Fit rubber glove and tea towel holder. *Bought*.
5. Fit gas lighter holder.
6. Design and fit partitions under bed. *Now measured,*.
7. Replace halogens with LEDs. 
8. Add shurflo accumulator to water system.
9. Soap dispenser in Bathroom (Fiamma) 
10. Awning Light. Prefitted Cables found 
11. Extra mains socket
12. Bed end cupholders
13. Front seat cupholder
14. Hook for rubbish bag.
15. Make fitted cover for bench seat.
16. Get winter covers for fridge and grill. *Bought*
17. Cut up carpet to retain some.
18. Wet clothes hooks over door*Bought*
19. Fit solar panel *Position decided*
20. Fit two larger batteries *Battery box measured*
21. Fit Nasa style battery monitor.

Snags
1. Replace curtain hooks. (poor quality) * Half replaced *
2. Fix over bedhead shelf properly. 
3. Seal side of worktop 
4. Get English language versions of some manuals.*Asked Discover*
5. Fit new outside door clip
6. Investigate thin glass fibre
7. Investigate roof junction sealing.


----------



## zulurita

Can the roof sealing be done under warranty? Also the low profile pod area where you can see light can anything be donw under warranty?


----------



## Penquin

An impressive list - will you have finished it all this weekend or perhaps not until mid-week! :lol: 

I would be interested to hear from you about your winter covers for the grill and fridge - they are not something I have heard of before.

Just a thought about the roof pic you attached - could the gaps be there deliberately to allow water to drain OUT if it gets under the cover? My reason is that when our satellite dish was fitted by Eddie they deliberately left a small section missing in the trunking for the wiring on the roof so that water could drain and would not form a puddle.

Best of luck with the tasks - I think that list would keep me busy for a few years! :lol: 

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic

zulurita said:


> Can the roof sealing be done under warranty? Also the low profile pod area where you can see light can anything be donw under warranty?


Perhaps but I bought it in Darlington


----------



## artona

dawnwynne said:


> Frank,
> 
> ....such as drinks holder by the bed.
> 
> :lol:












needs a proper drink in it though :lol: :lol:

If those gaps in the roof are not meant to be there it would take 5 minutes to silicon them up. Make sure its dry under there first though.

stew


----------



## mikebeaches

sallytrafic said:


> zulurita said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can the roof sealing be done under warranty? Also the low profile pod area where you can see light can anything be donw under warranty?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps but I bought it in Darlington
Click to expand...

I believe it should be possible to get any warranty work undertaken by a more local Chausson dealer.

I have not needed it yet, but I did send a general warranty querie to Chausson HQ in France and received a helpful reply. It concerned activating the warranty - I purchased the vehicle from Martin's of Exeter: the company is not a Chausson dealer. Martins had acquired it from Stowmarket Caravans in Suffolk, which is. In any case, I think my warranty should be sorted out now.

Don't know if they are your nearest, but there are always many good reports about Highbridge Caravans in Somerset. I'm hoping they might be able to assist me in future if the need arises.


----------



## Spacerunner

Frank

It would appear that the low profile end caps are a common fault on the Chausson design. Both myself and Gerald's vans have had one go.
At this very moment I'm making my may back to Highbridge to have the second one resealed as a pre-emptive excersise.

BTW the main body of Chaussons are polyester and not glass fibre (allegedly).


----------



## rayc

mikebeaches said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zulurita said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can the roof sealing be done under warranty? Also the low profile pod area where you can see light can anything be donw under warranty?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps but I bought it in Darlington
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe it should be possible to get any warranty work undertaken by a more local Chausson dealer.
Click to expand...

Is the Chausson warranty transfeerable to a 2nd owner? If so what if the 1st owner, or dealer didn't fulfill the conditions i.e. annual habitation service including damp test.

I will not presume anything as I don't know but perhaps Frank has not got a Chausson warranty but a Discover one. Both Highbridge and Premier were willing to take over the warranty on my Chausson when Discover abandoned their Southern ship but I am the original owner.


----------



## sallytrafic

Spacerunner said:


> Frank
> 
> It would appear that the low profile end caps are a common fault on the Chausson design. Both myself and Gerald's vans have had one go.
> At this very moment I'm making my may back to Highbridge to have the second one resealed as a pre-emptive excersise.
> 
> BTW the main body of Chaussons are polyester and not glass fibre (allegedly).


Yes agreed its the glass fibre end cap that I can see light through (see my post on page 6) not the polyester sides and tops. I have had a pool of water sitting on top of the van near the lifted sealant and none has come into the van so this seal seems to be mostly cosmetic.


----------



## dawnwynne

artona said:


> dawnwynne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frank,
> 
> ....such as drinks holder by the bed.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> needs a proper drink in it though :lol: :lol:
> 
> If those gaps in the roof are not meant to be there it would take 5 minutes to silicon them up. Make sure its dry under there first though.
> 
> stew
Click to expand...

OMG Stew...that's brlliant!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Frank

Thanks for the PM and pointer to this thread.

After 3 years of ownership, I've come back from our French holiday with yet another list of 'improvements' - although, to be fair, some of the items on the list are the same items that are on every list I come back with, and never do anything about :roll:

As Spacey says, the sealant on my roof-to-other-bits did lift or peel or contract or something. This was fixed by Highbridge, and we had some very heavy rain in France, with no ingress. I was speaking to an AutoTrail owner on one aire, who said he'd had a problem where two parts of the van had expanded apart during some extremely hot weather. I suspect ours was the same, as we had some scorching weather in Germany in June, and it was not long after this that we had the problem.

Incidentally, our Chausson dealer is a long way from us, and we have a more local dealer. However, they said that they will take over any warranty work *except* water ingress.

Congratulations on becoming a Chausson owner, Frank!

Gerald


----------



## TDG

sallytrafic said:


> *I've copied the list from a previous post and brought it up to date and will edit it for a while then copy it again*
> 
> Improvements
> 
> 1. Name Van.
> 2. Add towel/drying rails. *Bought*
> 3. Design and fit cupboard shelving. *Bought*
> 4. Fit rubber glove and tea towel holder. *Bought*.
> 5. Fit gas lighter holder.
> 6. Design and fit partitions under bed. *Now measured,*.
> 7. Replace halogens with LEDs.
> 8. Add shurflo accumulator to water system.
> 9. Soap dispenser in Bathroom (Fiamma)
> 10. Awning Light. Prefitted Cables found
> 11. Extra mains socket
> 12. Bed end cupholders
> 13. Front seat cupholder
> 14. Hook for rubbish bag.
> 15. Make fitted cover for bench seat.
> 16. Get winter covers for fridge and grill. *Bought*
> 17. Cut up carpet to retain some.
> 18. Wet clothes hooks over door*Bought*
> 19. Fit solar panel *Position decided*
> 20. Fit two larger batteries *Battery box measured*
> 21. Fit Nasa style battery monitor.
> 
> Snags
> 1. Replace curtain hooks. (poor quality) * Half replaced *
> 2. Fix over bedhead shelf properly.
> 3. Seal side of worktop
> 4. Get English language versions of some manuals.*Asked Discover*
> 5. Fit new outside door clip
> 6. Investigate thin glass fibre
> 7. Investigate roof junction sealing.


Frank, I found the 1 litre Surflo accumulator too small to be really effective so fitted a 5 litre on in the CW system and used the Surflo one in the HW system to stop the relief valve lifting as the water heated up and expanded.


----------



## sallytrafic

*I've copied the list from a previous post and brought it up to date and will edit it for a while then copy it again*

Improvements

1. Name Van. 
2. Add towel/drying rails. *Completed*
3. Design and fit cupboard shelving. *Started*
4. Fit rubber glove and tea towel holder. *Completed*.
5. Fit gas lighter holder.
6. Design and fit partitions under bed. *Now measured,*.
7. Replace halogens with LEDs. *Completed*
8. Add shurflo accumulator to water system.*Ordered*
9. Soap dispenser in Bathroom (Fiamma) 
10. Awning Light. Prefitted Cables found 
11. Extra mains socket*Ordered*
12. Bed end cupholders
13. Front seat cupholder
14. Hook for rubbish bag.
15. Make fitted cover for bench seat.
16. Get winter covers for fridge and grill. *Completed*
17. Cut up carpet to retain some.
18. Wet clothes hooks over door *Completed*
19. Fit solar panel *Position decided*
20. Fit two larger batteries *Battery box measured*
21. Fit Nasa style battery monitor.
22. *New* Make EHU cable stowage.
23. *New* Sound insulation for water pump.
24. *New* Improve run of pipes and cables.
25. *New* Replace luminaire over cooker for LED type

Snags
1. Replace curtain hooks. (poor quality) * Half replaced *
2. Fix over bedhead shelf properly. *Completed*
3. Seal side of worktop 
4. Get English language versions of some manuals.*Asked Discover*
5. Fit new outside door clip
6. Investigate thin glass fibre
7. Investigate roof junction sealing.
8. *New* Staple velcro for head rest.

I'll put some photos up but these are only the little jobs that I can fit in this week. Hooks and Rails:


----------



## Penquin

Thanks for the update, you are obviously well on your way to customizing your new van.

My problem is that if MrsW sees this thread she will not allow me even ONE day off! :lol: 8O   :roll: 

Dave


----------



## Rapide561

*Fiamma*

Frank

How do you get on with the Fiamma soap dispensers? I have had two and both have leaked and made a terrible mess. I don't bother now, just use an old liquid soap bottle and refill it.

Russell


----------



## sallytrafic

*Re: Fiamma*



Rapide561 said:


> Frank
> 
> How do you get on with the Fiamma soap dispensers? I have had two and both have leaked and made a terrible mess. I don't bother now, just use an old liquid soap bottle and refill it.
> 
> Russell


I have always found them very good as well as my Trafic being so equipped we have them in the house both in our loos and the bathroom (a double one) we had one that leaked with was down to a split washer.


----------



## Spacerunner

*Re: Fiamma*



Rapide561 said:


> Frank
> 
> How do you get on with the Fiamma soap dispensers? I have had two and both have leaked and made a terrible mess. I don't bother now, just use an old liquid soap bottle and refill it.
> 
> Russell


If you take apart the nozzle you will find a small rubber(?) washer. If this cracks it will cause the leak.

The trick is to replace the washer with an 'O' ring of the same size.


----------



## sallytrafic

*Re: Fiamma*



Spacerunner said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frank
> 
> How do you get on with the Fiamma soap dispensers? I have had two and both have leaked and made a terrible mess. I don't bother now, just use an old liquid soap bottle and refill it.
> 
> Russell
> 
> 
> 
> If you take apart the nozzle you will find a small rubber(?) washer. If this cracks it will cause the leak.
> 
> The trick is to replace the washer with an 'O' ring of the same size.
Click to expand...

Yep that's what I did btw the life of a rubber o ring in salty soap solution is around 5-10 years.


----------



## sallytrafic

Made a start on the more difficult improvements to the van and spent quite a while on the net ordering stuff as well.

As usual the real first job I start (No 3: Internal cupboard shelving for double skillet and crockery) also depends on the second job (No 11: A switched mains socket) as the connection to the socket is behind a side wall to the cupboard so I can't finish 3 before I finish number 11. But I had to start 3 to gain access before I could start number 11.

Confused? Well I could draw a project management critical path diagram but all that would reveal is that I should have ordered my sockets earlier. My socket supplier is also supplying my water accumulator and I wanted to check that I had a suitable place to mount that first so had to strip some cladding away which meant I couldn't order the sockets until I had time to do that. 

Perhaps I should have done critical path analysis after all 

Photos later.


----------



## locovan

Frank when you say a cupboard shelf for the crockery do you mean you are doing away with the plastic holder for the plates and cups.
I hate them but they do hold everything for traveling.
How will you hold the things in on the shelf.


----------



## sallytrafic

locovan said:


> Frank when you say a cupboard shelf for the crockery do you mean you are doing away with the plastic holder for the plates and cups.
> I hate them but they do hold everything for traveling.
> How will you hold the things in on the shelf.


Hi Mavis no the Chausson's cupboards aren't fitted with any plastic holders for cups or plates. All the cupboards are bare with two of the larger ones just divided vertically.

Anyway promised some photo's

*Tucked away sockets*










*Location for new water pressure accumulator and I want to tidy up pipes and install sound proofing.*










*Behind the side wall of one cupboard. I want to wire a new socket in here which will be more accessible than the socket you can see at the top. This is in part a rear view of the first photo.*


----------



## sallytrafic

*I've copied the list from a previous post and brought it up to date and will edit it for a while then copy it again*

Improvements

1. Name Van. 
2. Add towel/drying rails. *Completed*
3. Design and fit cupboard shelving. *Started*
4. Fit rubber glove and tea towel holder. *Completed*
5. Fit gas lighter holder.
6. Design and fit partitions under bed. *Now measured,*.
7. Replace halogens with LEDs. *Completed*
8. Add shurflo accumulator to water system.*Ordered*
9. Soap dispenser in Bathroom (Fiamma) *Completed*
10. Awning Light. Prefitted Cables found 
11. Extra mains socket *Ordered*
12. Bed end cupholders *Ordered*
13. Front seat cupholder *Ordered*
14. Hook for rubbish bag.
15. Make fitted cover for bench seat. *Completed*
16. Get winter covers for fridge and grill. *Completed*
17. Cut up carpet to retain some.
18. Wet clothes hooks over door *Completed*
19. Fit solar panel *Position decided*
20. Fit two larger batteries *Battery box measured*
21. Fit Nasa style battery monitor.
22. Make EHU cable stowage. *Completed*
23. *New* Sound insulation for water pump.
24. *New* Improve run of pipes and cables.
25. *New* Replace luminaire over cooker for LED type
26. *New* Add Battery LED lights to door and rear locker *Completed*

Snags
1. Replace curtain hooks. (poor quality) * Half replaced *
2. Fix over bedhead shelf properly. *Completed*
3. Seal side of worktop 
4. Get English language versions of some manuals. *Asked Discover*
5. Fit new outside door clip
6. Investigate thin glass fibre
7. Investigate roof junction sealing.
8. *New* Staple velcro for head rest. *Completed*
9. *New* Charger repair. *Completed*

I'll put some photos up when the main jobs are completed I expect this thread will go quiet for a while


----------



## TDG

sallytrafic said:


> *I've copied the list from a previous post and brought it up to date .......23. New Sound insulation for water pump....*


*
I found on our Chausson that the attachment screws were too tight - not allowing the rubber buffers to be effective AVMs.
Slackening them off did not provide a complete cure  but there was a considerable improvement  
It is mainly structurally transmitted noise so covering the pump with insulation doesn't help much - the pump needs to be isolated from the structure*


----------



## sallytrafic

TDG said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I've copied the list from a previous post and brought it up to date .......23. New Sound insulation for water pump....*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I found on our Chausson that the attachment screws were too tight - not allowing the rubber buffers to be effective AVMs.
> Slackening them off did not provide a complete cure  but there was a considerable improvement
> It is mainly structurally transmitted noise so covering the pump with insulation doesn't help much - the pump needs to be isolated from the structure*
Click to expand...

*

Yes I slackened off the screws yesterday. Today I made a sandwich of foam rubber and wood (its still drying) and when I tidy up the area I will mount it on that.*


----------



## TDG

Frank,
Thanks for the *two* thanks  - very good for my ratings :!: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic

I spoke too soon.

I noticed that the hookup light was not on. A few moments with a meter told me that the charger wasn't working. (The signal that its charging is used to show that the hook up is connected).

I didn't have an english language manual for the charger so went on the internet. Got the manual but also found that the charger which is used in a lot of Swifts has a poor reputation. Also that there was a bad batch in 2009.

On to Discovery who confirmed that it is covered by the guarantee but also said it takes 6-8 weeks from receipt to get a new one if then. 

Phoned Highbridge who were more helpful gave me company name and a contact to call who might manage a quicker fix.

They were helpful and the charger is on the way to them as I type. It turns out that the manufacturer Nordelettronica are in some sort of financial problems. Which explains why there is a bit of a black hole for warrantee claims although I understand that eventually they do get sorted. I can't put up with eventually so am taking this quicker route which might cost me. They say I will have a quote for a repair within 3 working days from receipt of the charger.

I have just cobbled together an intelligent single stage charger to get me through the next few weeks.


----------



## Rosbotham

Spooky co-incidence but demonstration of buy independent / British.

I bought my new (to me) motorhome at pretty much same time as you got yours. Was established on Monday that my charger too was faulty. Part delivered from Autotrail/Sargent next day, fitted by Todds (my local independent), motorhome's back with me tickety boo. 8 weeks is horrendous.

Of course, it could be that if there's more faulty units it drives a slicker process...


----------



## sallytrafic

Got a call yesterday from Stellings Ltd to say my charger has been repaired and it will be winging its way back to me from the Hull area today (weather permitting) with two new transformers and a new 12month warranty.

Repaired, returned, refitted now a happy bunny again


----------



## sallytrafic

*I've copied the list from a previous post and brought it up to date and will edit it for a while then copy it again*

Improvements

1. Name Van. 
2. Add towel/drying rails. *Completed*
3. Design and fit cupboard shelving. *Started*
4. Fit rubber glove and tea towel holder. *Completed*
5. Fit gas lighter holder.
6. Design and fit partitions under bed. *Now measured,*.
7. Replace halogens with LEDs. *Completed*
8. Add shurflo accumulator to water system.*Ordered*
9. Soap dispenser in Bathroom (Fiamma) *Completed*
10. Awning Light. Prefitted Cables found 
11. Extra mains socket *Ordered*
12. Bed end cupholders *Ordered*
13. Front seat cupholder *Ordered*
14. Hook for rubbish bag.
15. Make fitted cover for bench seat. *Completed*
16. Get winter covers for fridge and grill. *Completed*
17. Cut up carpet to retain some.
18. Wet clothes hooks over door *Completed*
19. Fit solar panel *Position decided*
20. Fit two larger batteries *Battery box measured*
21. Fit Nasa style battery monitor.
22. Make EHU cable stowage. *Completed*
23. Sound insulation for water pump.
24. Improve run of pipes and cables.
25. Replace luminaire over cooker for LED type
26.  Add Battery LED lights to door and rear locker *Completed*

Snags
1. Replace curtain hooks. (poor quality) * Half replaced *
2. Fix over bedhead shelf properly. *Completed*
3. Seal side of worktop 
4. Get English language versions of some manuals. *Asked Discover*
5. Fit new outside door clip
6. Investigate thin glass fibre
7. Investigate roof junction sealing. *Now leaking*
8. Staple velcro for head rest. *Completed*
9. Charger repair. *Completed*
10. *New* Check water pipe route and insulation near fridge. 
11. *New* Fix Fridge door lock *Completed*

Now weather permitting off to Canterbury tomorrow.


----------



## sallytrafic

Just to say that we and the van survived a foot of snow and -8 degrees, there is one cold spot in a cupboard near the fridge so I have added that to the snagging list but very satisfied.

Doreen has just driven it for the first time, other than the road test, a mixture of town and A roads and motorways all in the dark her verdict much harder to drive than the Renault but OK.


----------



## sallytrafic

Well Christmas/New Year is over time to get busy again.

I have just completed the main sub-divison of the under bed area into wet and dry by making and fitting a removable bulkhead (it bolts in). I am sealing it using a low modulus silicon sealant which will make it water and gas tight. I have to put a floor vent in as its where I store my spare 907 cylinder.

I have also been on the roof and have removed loose sealant and done temporary repair with Dow Corning marine silcon rubber sealant. It is only temporary as weather too cold and damp for proper job.

*I've copied the list from a previous post and brought it up to date and will edit it for a while then copy it again*

Improvements

1. Name Van. 
2. Add towel/drying rails. *Completed*
3. Design and fit cupboard shelving. *Started*
4. Fit rubber glove and tea towel holder. *Completed*
5. Fit gas lighter holder.
6. Design and fit partitions under bed. *Main one Fitted*.
7. Replace halogens with LEDs. *Completed*
8. Add shurflo accumulator to water system.*To hand*
9. Soap dispenser in Bathroom (Fiamma) *Completed*
10. Awning Light. Prefitted Cables found 
11. Extra mains socket *Ordered*
12. Bed end cupholders *Ordered*
13. Front seat cupholder *Ordered*
14. Hook for rubbish bag. *Completed*
15. Make fitted cover for bench seat. *Completed*
16. Get winter covers for fridge and grill. *Completed*
17. Cut up carpet to retain some.
18. Wet clothes hooks over door *Completed*
19. Fit solar panel *Position decided*
20. Fit two larger batteries *Completed*
21. Fit Nasa style battery monitor. *Ordered*
22. Make EHU cable stowage. *Completed*
23. Sound insulation for water pump.
24. Improve run of pipes and cables.
25. Replace luminaire over cooker for LED type
26.  Add Battery LED lights to door and rear locker *Completed*

Snags
1. Replace curtain hooks. (poor quality) * Half replaced *
2. Fix over bedhead shelf properly. *Completed*
3. Seal side of worktop 
4. Get English language versions of some manuals. *Asked Discover*
5. Fit new outside door clip *Parts to hand*
6. Investigate thin glass fibre
7. Investigate roof junction sealing. *Temporary Repair done* 
8. Staple velcro for head rest. *Completed*
9. Charger repair. *Completed*
10. *New* Check water pipe route and insulation near fridge. 
11. *New* Fix Fridge door lock *Completed*
12 *New* Move lower Table support to correct position.


----------



## foll-de-roll

Hi 


For gawd sake man, sit down with Doreen and decide on a name for the van. 


The suspense is killing me 

   


Andy


----------



## sallytrafic

foll-de-roll said:


> Hi
> 
> For gawd sake man, sit down with Doreen and decide on a name for the van.
> 
> The suspense is killing me
> 
> 
> 
> Andy


Just for you Andy

I think we may have decided on Waggy

Its a French van with a (fixed) bed so - Wagon Lit - and the back end moves about a bit on the road (at least compared with the Renault)

We did try various combinations of the verb Coucher with no success


----------



## foll-de-roll

Hi Frank


Thank you both for that, I shall sleep peacefully tonight.    

Now get on with all those other jobs/snags, summer is just around the corner.

Actually, I am just a DIY freak, and look forward to seeing all your improvements, hoping that I may be able to pinch some ideas. :wink: :wink: 

Cheers
Andy


----------



## sallytrafic

Well Christmas/New Year is over time to get busy again.

I have just completed the main sub-divison of the under bed area into wet and dry by making and fitting a removable bulkhead (it bolts in). I am sealing it using a low modulus silicon sealant which will make it water and gas tight. I have to put a floor vent in as its where I store my spare 907 cylinder.

I have also been on the roof and have removed loose sealant and done temporary repair with Dow Corning marine silcon rubber sealant. It is only temporary as weather too cold and damp for proper job.

The Batteries have been fitted with a new retaining sysem

Improvements

1. Name Van. Interim name Waggy
2. Add towel/drying rails. *Completed*
3. Design and fit cupboard shelving. *Started*
4. Fit rubber glove and tea towel holder. *Completed*
5. Fit gas lighter holder.
6. Design and fit partitions under bed. *Main one Fitted*.
7. Replace halogens with LEDs. *Completed*
8. Add shurflo accumulator to water system.*To hand*
9. Soap dispenser in Bathroom (Fiamma) *Completed*
10. Awning Light. Prefitted Cables found 
11. Extra mains socket *Ordered*
12. Bed end cupholders *Ordered*
13. Front seat cupholder *Ordered*
14. Hook for rubbish bag. *Completed*
15. Make fitted cover for bench seat. *Completed*
16. Get winter covers for fridge and grill. *Completed*
17. Cut up carpet to retain some.
18. Wet clothes hooks over door *Completed*
19. Fit solar panel *Position decided*
20. Fit two larger batteries *Completed*
21. Fit Nasa style battery monitor. *Ordered*
22. Make EHU cable stowage. *Completed*
23. Sound insulation for water pump.
24. Improve run of pipes and cables.
25. Replace luminaire over cooker for LED type
26.  Add Battery LED lights to door and rear locker *Completed*

Snags
1. Replace curtain hooks. (poor quality) * Half replaced *
2. Fix over bedhead shelf properly. *Completed*
3. Seal side of worktop 
4. Get English language versions of some manuals. *Asked Discover*
5. Fit new outside door clip *Completed*
6. Investigate thin glass fibre
7. Investigate roof junction sealing. *Temporary Repair done* 
8. Staple velcro for head rest. *Completed*
9. Charger repair. *Completed*
10. *New* Check water pipe route and insulation near fridge. 
11. *New* Fix Fridge door lock *Completed*
12 *New* Move lower Table support to correct position.


----------



## TDG

Frank,
I'm interested in your improvement #20 - two new leisure batteries.
Presumably to fit under the passenger seat?
If so, what did you get to fit. The best fit I can see for our Flash S3 is 2 x 110Ah Elecsol C F batteries - the limiting dimension for all others of similar capacity being the height
B R 
Tim G


----------



## sallytrafic

TDG said:


> Frank,
> I'm interested in your improvement #20 - two new leisure batteries.
> Presumably to fit under the passenger seat?
> If so, what did you get to fit. The best fit I can see for our Flash S3 is 2 x 110Ah Elecsol C F batteries - the limiting dimension for all others of similar capacity being the height
> B R
> Tim G


On the 02 the battery compartment is under the fixed bed just aft of the nearside wheel arch.

I'll put some photos up once I've fitted the battery monitoring shunt.

The battery compartment is 490*395 and the height was adjustable up to about 290mm and with a mod to one sidewall it could have been 500 mm high.

It was only cost that prevented me fitting two 6V traction or semitraction cells.


----------



## TDG

sallytrafic said:


> ..The battery compartment is 490*395 and the height was adjustable up to about 290mm ....


Thanks for that. Wow - I only have 375 x 355 x 200 under the seat and there are no really practical alternative locations.


----------



## nukeadmin

are you going to do a nice long informative blog with pictures of the improvements like you did on your old van Frank ?


----------



## sallytrafic

Yes I expect so Dave


----------



## sallytrafic

some photos

Dividing up the underbed area to make storage for damp/wet stuff










Adding a draft excluder/cover to new rear area (when the rear locker door is open daylight can be seen between end of mattress and rear wall so this cuts down draughts and stops wet getting to bed. Turnbuckles allow access from inside.










This shows view with mattress lifted.


----------



## JockandRita

Very nifty Frank. :thumbleft: 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## sallytrafic

Battery Installation.

One 96Ahr battery replaced with two 110Ahr ones includes adding the shunt which is part of the Nasa battery monitoring system. Rubber matting to floor move the vent outlet and add venting to second battery.










I designed and fitted the tie down clamp (8mm studding, alloy cross beam plastic end fittings ). Note the alloy beam when unbolted cannot be twisted into a position to short battery terminals.

The negative cables have two equal length 10mm² cables from the shunt to the quick release terminals and the positive terminals of the battery are connected with 20mm² cable.

The battery box lid had to be raised 40mm to accommodate taller batteries.


----------



## wakk44

Very neat installation Frank,

Is there a reason why you have quick release terminals on the -ve side only?

I also have the Nasa BMI compact battery monitor fitted and normally it works very well,however recently it has been indicating some spurious readings on the state of charge graph.

Having read the manual apparently this is quite common if it is not used for a while,the answer is to apply a load occasionally.I switched the overhead strip 12v lights on for an hour(which take 3.6A)and all was well again with the graph reading 100% after the solar panels had replenished the leisure batteries.

The BM1 a really useful bit of kit particularly when calculating the operating current of the 12v appliances individually.I was surprised at how little current the Alden tv took and how much the fluorescent overhead strip lights consumed.I have converted to led lighting apart from the o/heads which are hardly ever used.

A recommended accessory especially for those that wild camp off ehu. :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic

wakk44 said:


> Very neat installation Frank, Is there a reason why you have quick release terminals on the -ve side only? clipped


Well having a quick release gives me a quick isolation of the batteries without the use of a spanner and once one side is disconnected then its isolated.

I wanted to ensure each battery got the same voltage as far as possible which means having the leads to each positive and each negative the same length, there are a couple of ways of doing that

















In the event neither was practicable but the following compromise was










The negative leads are split at the shunt and are the same length the positive has a thick section joining the two batteries the voltage drop between the batteries was less than a millivolt at 10Amps

Fitting a heavy cable between the two positive terminals would have made it difficult to use quick release terminals


----------



## JockandRita

wakk44 said:


> clipped...Is there a reason why you have quick release terminals on the -ve side only?


Hi Steve,

Not being an electrician of any sorts, I was expecting Frank's answer to be along the lines of, * "a quick isolation in a fault situation, with the reduced risk of a spark"*, which was my first thought when reading your question. Frank's explanation puts a totally new viewpoint on it for me.

I have been considering fitting a NASA monitor and shunt, but that's as far as it has got. :?

Another nifty wee job Frank. :thumbleft:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## grumpyman

Lately my concentration level is limited but I have just spent a good 30 minutes reading all of this and found it very interesting well done Frank.


----------



## sallytrafic

Some mods are easier than others  this small batten screwed to the floor under the bed mates with the bottom of three 'Really Useful' plastic boxes bought from Staples

















Once the bed is dropped back down they can't go anywhere.


----------



## sallytrafic

The Nasa battery monitor (BM1 compact) is now in and working










The lid for the battery compartment is replaced and all looks neat underneath the bed










Time to move on to other areas, the next few jobs are more troublesome.


----------



## sallytrafic

Main job today was the completion of the Nasa Battery monitor system see posts above.

*Improvements*
1. Name Van. Interim name Waggy
2. Add towel/drying rails. *Completed*
3. Design and fit cupboard shelving. *Started*
4. Fit rubber glove and tea towel holder. *Completed*
5. Fit gas lighter holder.
6. Design and fit partitions under bed. *Completed*
7. Replace halogens with LEDs. *Completed*
8. Add shurflo accumulator to water system.*To hand*
9. Soap dispenser in Bathroom (Fiamma) *Completed*
10. Awning Light. Prefitted Cables found 
11. Extra mains socket *Ordered*
12. Bed end cupholders *Ordered*
13. Front seat cupholder *Ordered*
14. Hook for rubbish bag. *Completed*
15. Make fitted cover for bench seat. *Completed*
16. Get winter covers for fridge and grill. *Completed*
17. Cut up carpet to retain some.
18. Wet clothes hooks over door *Completed*
19. Fit solar panel *Position decided*
20. Fit two larger batteries *Completed*
21. Fit Nasa BM1-C battery monitor. *Completed*
22. Make EHU cable stowage. *Completed*
23. Sound insulation for water pump.
24. Improve run of pipes and cables.
25. Replace luminaire over cooker for LED type
26.  Add Battery LED lights to door and rear locker *Completed*

*Snags*
1. Replace curtain hooks. (poor quality) * Half replaced *
2. Fix over bedhead shelf properly. *Completed*
3. Seal side of worktop 
4. Get English language versions of some manuals. *Asked Discover*
5. Fit new outside door clip *Completed*
6. Investigate thin glass fibre
7. Investigate roof junction sealing. *Temporary Repair done* 
8. Staple velcro for head rest. *Completed*
9. Charger repair. *Completed*
10. *New* Check water pipe route and insulation near fridge. 
11. [Fix Fridge door lock *Completed*
12.  Move lower Table support to correct position.*Completed*


----------



## stepps110

Really enjoying this Frank, picked up my Chausson last week and also have a list, its great to compare with yours and great to see other peoples solutions.


----------



## brightsparkretired

Is there any problems regarding the extra weight?
Tel


----------



## sallytrafic

Only added about 34Kg so far


----------



## Rapide561

*Chausson*

Frank

This is a brilliant thread. Some of the technical stuff is way out of my league, but the little baton idea, simple but bloody brilliant.

Thank you

Russell


----------



## sallytrafic

stepps110 said:


> Really enjoying this Frank, picked up my Chausson last week and also have a list, its great to compare with yours and great to see other peoples solutions.


Well I've shown you mine.......


----------



## JockandRita

sallytrafic said:


> Well I've shown you mine.......


Steady on gents, there could be women and children viewing this thread. 8O

Cheers, :lol:

Jock. :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic

I've had these pieces made for a while but I delayed putting them in until I had run the cables for the battery monitor - not that they ended up in the way but I wasn't certain where I was going to put the monitor.










Nice to see it all filled up - job done. Well it will be if I have made it anti-rattle


----------



## sallytrafic

Just an update

*Improvements*
1. Name Van. Interim name Waggy
2. Add towel/drying rails. *Completed*
3. Design and fit cupboard shelving. *Completed*
4. Fit rubber glove and tea towel holder. *Completed*
5. Fit gas lighter holder.
6. Design and fit partitions under bed. *Completed*
7. Replace halogens with LEDs. *Completed*
8. Add shurflo accumulator to water system.*To hand*
9. Soap dispenser in Bathroom (Fiamma) *Completed*
10. Awning Light. *Prefitted Cables found*
11. Extra mains socket *Ordered*
12. Bed end cupholders *Ordered*
13. Front seat cupholder *Ordered*
14. Hook for rubbish bag. *Completed*
15. Make fitted cover for bench seat. *Completed*
16. Get winter covers for fridge and grill. *Completed*
17. Cut up carpet to retain some.
18. Wet clothes hooks over door *Completed*
19. Fit solar panel *Position decided panel to hand*
20. Fit two larger batteries *Completed*
21. Fit Nasa BM1-C battery monitor. *Completed*
22. Make EHU cable stowage. *Completed*
23. Sound insulation for water pump.
24. Improve run of pipes and cables.
25. Replace luminaire over cooker for LED type *Ordered*
26.  Add Battery LED lights to door and rear locker *Completed*

*Snags*
1. Replace curtain hooks. (poor quality) * Half replaced *
2. Fix over bedhead shelf properly. *Completed*
3. Seal side of worktop 
4. Get English language versions of some manuals. *Asked Discover*
5. Fit new outside door clip *Completed*
6. Investigate thin glass fibre
7. Investigate roof junction sealing. *Temporary Repair done* 
8. Staple velcro for head rest. *Completed*
9. Charger repair. *Completed*
10. Check water pipe route and insulation near fridge. 
11. [Fix Fridge door lock *Completed*
12.  Move lower Table support to correct position.*Completed*


----------



## sallytrafic

Just an update. I had a couple of days off working and now I've thought of more improvements plus some of the stuff I had ordered is now officially not coming.

*Improvements*
1. Name Van. Interim name Waggy
2. Add towel/drying rails. *Completed*
3. Design and fit cupboard shelving. *Completed*
4. Fit rubber glove and tea towel holder. *Completed*
5. Fit gas lighter holder.
6. Design and fit partitions under bed. *Completed*
7. Replace halogens with LEDs. *Completed*
8. Add shurflo accumulator to water system.*To hand*
9. Soap dispenser in Bathroom (Fiamma) *Completed*
10. Awning Light. *Prefitted Cables found*
11. Extra mains socket *Re-Ordered*
12. Bed end cupholders *Re-Ordered*
13. Front seat cupholder *Re-Ordered*
14. Hook for rubbish bag. *Completed*
15. Make fitted cover for bench seat. *Completed*
16. Get winter covers for fridge and grill. *Completed*
17. Cut up carpet to retain some.
18. Wet clothes hooks over door *Completed*
19. Fit solar panel *Position decided panel to hand*
20. Fit two larger batteries *Completed*
21. Fit Nasa BM1-C battery monitor. *Completed*
22. Make EHU cable stowage. *Completed*
23. Sound insulation for water pump.
24. Improve run of pipes and cables.
25. Replace luminaire over cooker for LED type *Ordered*
26.  Add Battery LED lights to door and rear locker *Completed*
27. *New* Add boot/shoe storage to underbed area

*Snags*
1. Replace curtain hooks. (poor quality) * Half replaced *
2. Fix over bedhead shelf properly. *Completed*
3. Seal side of worktop 
4. Get English language versions of some manuals. *Asked Discover*
5. Fit new outside door clip *Completed*
6. Investigate thin glass fibre
7. Investigate roof junction sealing. *Temporary Repair done* 
8. Staple velcro for head rest. *Completed*
9. Charger repair. *Completed*
10. Check water pipe route and insulation near fridge. 
11. [Fix Fridge door lock *Completed*
12.  Move lower Table support to correct position.*Completed*
13. *New*Side wall dowels not located properly poor Chausson build.


----------



## JOHNRH

*Buying a new van a numerous other ancient repeats*

I'm sick of seeing repeats like this, this site does it often and it gets boring


----------



## stepps110

JOHNRH dont read them then, its not compulsory.

I enjoy them keep it up, it keeps the pressure on me to get my finger out!


----------



## erneboy

Quote, "I'm sick of seeing repeats like this, this site does it often and it gets boring."

So don't revisit this thread or others like it and maybe try not to be so unkind. I have no doubt that all of us post things which others find uninteresting. Equally most of us are sufficiently tolerant not to post such comments, Alan.

Edit: It is also worth noting that there is now no option for Frank but to repeat his list. It is no longer possible for him to update his original post due to the recent introduction of a 15 minute time limit on editing posts.


----------



## Rapide561

*Thread*

I like this thread.

For example, I have a motorhome with plenty of cupboard space but this thread has given me a few ideas to maximise the usage of each cupboard, thus free-ing up others etc.

Russell


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: Buying a new van a numerous other ancient repeats*



JOHNRH said:


> I'm sick of seeing repeats like this, this site does it often and it gets boring


JOHNRH,

I have to agree with Stepps110 and Alan's comments above re Franks updates with the DIY improvements on his replacement MH, which he is quite passionate about, and rightly so too.

If during your last 11 posts, you had been as helpful to other members on here, as Frank has been over the years, you may have been in a position to make such a comment, albeit a polite one.

However, as you haven't made anywhere near the same contribution towards others, can I suggest that you apologise for your rudeness, and don't post anymore, unless it is to the benefit of others.........with politeness in mind.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## artona

Mod note - Guys, please do not spoil this thread. 

Thanks to those in support of it.

stew


----------



## autostratus

*Re: Buying a new van a numerous other ancient repeats*



JOHNRH said:


> I'm sick of seeing repeats like this, this site does it often and it gets boring


I'm sorry but I think you are wrong.

Personally I get fed up with folk who start a thread either asking for information or tell us of something they are about to do and then never come back to tell us the outcome.


----------



## Penquin

Just to add my little bit - I also enjoy this thread, I must say it shames me as to how much he achieves in such a short time - the man must be a machine!

Like others have said, his outlines of what he has been doing has given us ideas which may or may not come to fruition, but sowing the seed of an idea is well worth reading through.

So far I have actually followed through on two of the things he has done - and am sure there will be others.

Frank is a really helpful member of MHF, always willing to give high quality advice when asked. Not all users have the same enviable reputation.

The change in editing has made such "repeats" inevitable BUT the good side of that is that I do not have to start again from the beginning just to find out what's what!

As others have also said so eloquently, no-one is compelled to read what they don't want to (even Mods! :lol: ), there are numerous threads that leave me cold e.g. football and dogs, but that doesn't mean they should not be here! Far from it, MHF is a community - each of us gets out of it what we want as long as it is decent, not racist etc.  

I will continue reading this thread for as long as it runs.  

Dave


----------



## Brownfools

Frank, We must add our thanks for your posts. When we first bought our Hymer we had a few improvements that we needed/wanted. Initially paying our dealer large sums for poor workmanship, we soon concluded that we were better off in every way doing these things ourselves.
We too have been inspired by your ideas - and impressed by the quality of your workmanship.
Next time we buy a new van we're coming straight from the handover to you!! :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic

Thanks for your support, perhaps JOHNRH only meant that there were duplicate posts which of course the last two very nearly were.

Well whatever, I have been buying some more bits (mainly a 35litre plastic box) to make a place in the sidewall of our underbed area to store boots wet shoes etc. I will be able to reach it whilst outside of the open side door. We don't have much floor area so can't have things lying around.


----------



## sallytrafic

Well the main thing is now sorted we have a name  wasn't really happy with Waggy its going to be called Chatham.........

We don't buy souvenirs much anymore too much dusting, but when we went to Galapagos bought this little china tortoise which we thought apt to have in the van.










Its a bit like a nodding dog but the feet, head and tail all move, and it was attached to the dash of the Renault with a piece of velcro. He came from Chatham Island and so was named Chatham. I was looking for a new velcro 'dot' for him yesterday to fit him in to the chausson when it suddenly struck me *Cha*tham *Cha*usson.

There is also the fact that last year we went to the Chatham area twice in the Renault and our first major trip in the new van was to Kent.

So Chatham it is and we think it must be a boy van - Transits are more masculine


----------



## foll-de-roll

Hi Frank


I feel rather guilty, as I think I pressurised you into making a rushed decision over Waggy, when you weren't quite ready. I shall miss Waggy , and I think Chatham is far too formal, surely it must be CHA CHA. Anyway God Bless Him/Her and all who travel in Her/Him(don't want to offend anyone :? :? :? )


Keep up the good work, you look as though you are making a great job of it, very professional



Andy


----------



## sallytrafic

Just an update. I have had three parts deliveries this morning!

*Improvements*
1. Name Van: Chatham *Completed*
2. Add towel/drying rails. *Completed*
3. Design and fit cupboard shelving. *Completed*
4. Fit rubber glove and tea towel holder. *Completed*
5. Fit gas lighter holder.
6. Design and fit partitions under bed. *Completed*
7. Replace halogens with LEDs. *Completed*
8. Add shurflo accumulator to water system.*Started*
9. Soap dispenser in Bathroom (Fiamma) *Completed*
10. Awning Light. *Prefitted Cables found*
11. Extra mains socket *Started*
12. Bed end cupholders *Re-Ordered*
13. Front seat cupholder *Re-Ordered*
14. Hook for rubbish bag. *Completed*
15. Make fitted cover for bench seat. *Completed*
16. Get winter covers for fridge and grill. *Completed*
17. Cut up carpet to retain some.
18. Wet clothes hooks over door *Completed*
19. Fit solar panel *Position decided panel to hand*
20. Fit two larger batteries *Completed*
21. Fit Nasa BM1-C battery monitor. *Completed*
22. Make EHU cable stowage. *Completed*
23. Sound insulation for water pump.
24. Improve run of pipes and cables. *Started*
25. Replace luminaire over cooker for LED type *Completed*
26.  Add Battery LED lights to door and rear locker *Completed*
27. *New* Add boot/shoe storage to underbed area *Ordered*
28. *New* Add Thermowrap insulation to front grp moulding (re 6 below)

*Snags*
1. Replace curtain hooks. (poor quality) * Half replaced *
2. Fix over bedhead shelf properly. *Completed*
3. Seal side of worktop 
4. Get English language versions of some manuals. *Asked Discover*
5. Fit new outside door clip *Completed*
6. Investigate thin glass fibre 
7. Investigate roof junction sealing. *Temporary Repair done* 
8. Staple velcro for head rest. *Completed*
9. Charger repair. *Completed*
10.  Check water pipe route and insulation near fridge. b]Completed[/b]
11. [Fix Fridge door lock *Completed*
12.  Move lower Table support to correct position.*Completed*
13. *New* Side wall dowels not located properly LHS poor Chausson build.[/quote]


----------



## GEMMY

Tell me, why buy such a late model van that needs so much repair and alteration? There's such a choice of 'empty' vans, then you could build it from scratch.

tony


----------



## sallytrafic

None of the mods or improvements are in any way as complex as a whole van (many are in fact trivial) besides we needed the space of a coachbuilt this time.


----------



## MrsW

I have just sat down and read all 14 pages of this post this evening and have been fascinated! Mr W is certainly in for some stick - he hasn't done this much in our MH and we have had it now for 5 + years! There is one thing that astonishes me enormously though - you are still without manuals in English. That strikes me as very poor service from the dealer, unless of course you can tell me differently. Please keep going with the story, it has been very informative and I can point Mr W here when he has a free weekend and no ideas how to fill it! We may have no garden here in our rented house in GB (although we have 2.5 acres in France) but there are many other ways he can use his time when I am working at weekends!!


----------



## Penquin

MrsW said:


> I have just sat down and read all 14 pages of this post this evening and have been fascinated! Mr W is certainly in for some stick - he hasn't done this much in our MH and we have had it now for 5 + years! There is one thing that astonishes me enormously though - you are still without manuals in English. That strikes me as very poor service from the dealer, unless of course you can tell me differently. Please keep going with the story, it has been very informative and I can point Mr W here when he has a free weekend and no ideas how to fill it! We may have no garden here in our rented house in GB (although we have 2.5 acres in France) but there are many other ways he can use his time when I am working at weekends!!


I told you it would cause problems didn't I :roll:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-951367.html#951367

I think I will have a bigger list for the next weekend she is at work! (Are you free Frank? :lol: )

Probably won't have ANY spare time left to act as a Mod (hooray I hear you echo!)

Dave  :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic

Well last evening I met my first major problem. The side of the bed is lightweight ply. I cut out the 'perfect shape' so I could let in a plastic box. It had to have extra cut outs to allow for external plastic webs in the box. I didn't realise that these side webs weren't parallel to the box sides so when I offered the box up it stuck half way, as I attempted to remove the box the wood supporting the bed broke.

So today has been a mending session as I attempt a repair and I still have to fit the box.

Now fitted and with a pair of my boots.


----------



## Christine600

sallytrafic said:


> Now fitted and with a pair of my boots.


Well done! Both the fixed bed support and this whole thread. When I'm out looking at vans and I find something lacking I start thinking about making it myself.


----------



## sallytrafic

Just an update. I am now in the situation defined by a version of Paretos Principle, 80% of the work required only 20% of the effort. I am having difficulties sourcing some minor items (Is that the recession reducing stocks?) also just adding one little bit of water hose has resulted in a major strip down of parts of the van.

Today's jobs involve adding two short bits of cable for the two new 230V sockets. This job so far has involved attempting to get switched sockets to match the decor only to fail, so I am spray painting the clip on surrounds to match. I have also cut holes for the sockets which involved removing quite a bit of stuff to get my saw in. To connect the sockets today I have to move the battery charger and ac and dc distribution boards and the surround over the grill to get to the other cable junction. When these jobs are finished they won't show any of the time and effort involved 

*Improvements*
1. Name Van: Chatham *Completed*
2. Add towel/drying rails. *Completed*
3. Design and fit cupboard shelving. *Completed*
4. Fit rubber glove and tea towel holder. *Completed*
5. Fit gas lighter holder.
6. Design and fit partitions under bed. *Completed*
7. Replace halogens with LEDs. *Completed*
8. Add shurflo accumulator to water system.*Started*
9. Soap dispenser in Bathroom (Fiamma) *Completed*
10. Awning Light. *Prefitted Cables found*
11. Extra mains socket *Started*
12. Bed end cupholders *Re-Ordered*
13. Front seat cupholder *Re-Ordered*
14. Hook for rubbish bag. *Completed*
15. Make fitted cover for bench seat. *Completed*
16. Get winter covers for fridge and grill. *Completed*
17. Cut up carpet to retain some.
18. Wet clothes hooks over door *Completed*
19. Fit solar panel *Position decided panel to hand*
20. Fit two larger batteries *Completed*
21. Fit Nasa BM1-C battery monitor. *Completed*
22. Make EHU cable stowage. *Completed*
23. Sound insulation for water pump.
24. Improve run of pipes and cables. *Started*
25. Replace luminaire over cooker for LED type *Completed*
26.  Add Battery LED lights to door and rear locker *Completed*
27.  Add boot/shoe storage to underbed area *Completed*
28. *New* Add Thermowrap insulation to front grp moulding (re 6 below)

*Snags*
1. Replace curtain hooks. (poor quality) * Half replaced *
2. Fix over bedhead shelf properly. *Completed*
3. Seal side of worktop 
4. Get English language versions of some manuals. *Asked Discover*
5. Fit new outside door clip *Completed*
6. Investigate thin glass fibre 
7. Investigate roof junction sealing. *Temporary Repair done* 
8. Staple velcro for head rest. *Completed*
9. Charger repair. *Completed*
10.  Check water pipe route and insulation near fridge. b]Completed[/b]
11. [Fix Fridge door lock *Completed*
12.  Move lower Table support to correct position.*Completed*
13. *New* Side wall dowels not located properly LHS poor Chausson build.


----------



## RedSonja

Frank 

What they will show is the professionalism of your work rather than the make do of some others.

Sonja

PS Any chance of lending you for a few jobs on mine :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic

A major milestone today adding the pressure accumulator to the water system There were plenty of options, as it can be anywhere in the cold water system downstream of the pump. However I had to modify the pipework next to the pump anyway so by moving some of the electrics around I got a neat self draining position. I'll put the photos in tomorrow.

Also finished off one extra socket and the cup holders at the bed end of the van.

*Improvements*
1. Name Van: Chatham *Completed*
2. Add towel/drying rails. *Completed*
3. Design and fit cupboard shelving. *Completed*
4. Fit rubber glove and tea towel holder. *Completed*
5. Fit gas lighter holder.
6. Design and fit partitions under bed. *Completed*
7. Replace halogens with LEDs. *Completed*
8. Add shurflo accumulator to water system.*Completed*
9. Soap dispenser in Bathroom (Fiamma) *Completed*
10. Awning Light. *Prefitted Cables found*
11. Extra mains socket *Started - 1 finished*
12. Bed end cupholders *Completed*
13. Front seat cupholder *Re-Ordered*
14. Hook for rubbish bag. *Completed*
15. Make fitted cover for bench seat. *Completed*
16. Get winter covers for fridge and grill. *Completed*
17. Cut up carpet to retain some.
18. Wet clothes hooks over door *Completed*
19. Fit solar panel *Position decided panel to hand*
20. Fit two larger batteries *Completed*
21. Fit Nasa BM1-C battery monitor. *Completed*
22. Make EHU cable stowage. *Completed*
23. Sound insulation for water pump. *Completed*
24. Improve run of pipes and cables. *Completed*
25. Replace luminaire over cooker for LED type *Completed*
26.  Add Battery LED lights to door and rear locker *Completed*
27.  Add boot/shoe storage to underbed area *Completed*
28. *New* Add Thermowrap insulation to front grp moulding (re 6 below)

*Snags*
1. Replace curtain hooks. (poor quality) * Half replaced *
2. Fix over bedhead shelf properly. *Completed*
3. Seal side of worktop 
4. Get English language versions of some manuals. *Asked Discover*
5. Fit new outside door clip *Completed*
6. Investigate thin glass fibre 
7. Investigate roof junction sealing. *Temporary Repair done* 
8. Staple velcro for head rest. *Completed*
9. Charger repair. *Completed*
10.  Check water pipe route and insulation near fridge. b]Completed[/b]
11. [Fix Fridge door lock *Completed*
12.  Move lower Table support to correct position.*Completed*
13. *New* Side wall dowels not located properly LHS poor Chausson build.


----------



## sallytrafic

This shows the original state. Cabling ducts and hot air ducts prevents access to the T joint in the pipework next to the output side of the pump. Part of the muddle is that the Webesto cabling loom is supplied with all terminations for a much larger vehicle (or boat!). Chausson didn't shorten the cables so they are stuffed in here. I was hoping to simplify this a bit. Chausson have mainly used 12.5 mm semirigid pushfit piping but with normal (not pushfit) joints and crimped hose clamps. :shock:










The accumulator acts as a sort of spring or damper, smoothing out the pressure variations that cause the pump to go on and off rapidly or 'pulse' which is noisy, and will damage the pump over time. Small water systems using semi-rigid pipework are most susceptible.

The accumulator could be put in the system anywhere downstream of the pump outlet. It can be Tee'd into the system and one end blocked or put into the pipe run. I looked at both options. Two other factors; from time to time it may have to be re-pressurised so the valve needs to be accessible and if you want it to drain freely when the system is drained it is better to orient it with the valve up and the hose connections down.

I found that by moving some of the electrical components I could mount it next to the pump. Shurflo provide a coupling with the accumulator for that purpose










After cutting off the hose clips and warming the pipe up I still wasn't able to get the semi-rigid pipe off of the T joint. So I cut the short length of reinforced hose that went from that joint to the pump and replaced the hose clips. I then fitted a longer piece of reinforced hose and using a hair drier reformed it into an 'S' shaped loop to connect the existing T piece to the output side of the accumulator . Because I wasn't able to break the pipe at the T joint I wasn't able to do much about unwinding electrical cables that were caught up in the pipe run. This was a pity because the hot air duct is partially collapsed and wedged by the pipes and cables and I could have replaced it if I could have only got it free. The only other way was to remove the fresh water tank and as that is imprisoned by the metal framework of the rear seatbelt supports, so that looked like a dockyard job.

By moving the webasto fuses and terminal blocks and the split charge relay box to make way for the accumulator I was able to improve the wiring layout slightly but not as much as I would have liked.

The pump was noisy anyway but its mounting had been overtightened taking the 'give' out of the rubber mounts, it ran much quieter after I refitted it. The underside lid of the pump 'box' has had some sound absorbing foam glued to it, the sort that you put under laminate flooring.

I'll put a photo of the finalised job in later.


----------



## sallytrafic

*PHOTO UPDATE*










*The completed pump area*

















*Cup Holders - Deployed*
















*Cup Holders - Folded Away*

















*Extra 13A Switched Sockets *

and finally










*Chatham, the Tortoise Souvenir from Chatham Island in the Galapagos, Equador *


----------



## moorapples

Frank

Following your story with interest. A quick question - where did you get your cup holders they look very neat and tidy. I have not seen any that fold away.

Thanks

Phil


----------



## sallytrafic

moorapples said:


> Frank
> 
> Following your story with interest. A quick question - where did you get your cup holders they look very neat and tidy. I have not seen any that fold away.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Phil


There are some cheap and nasty ones on eBay but these came from a chandler

they are about £5 each but they have an offer on two at the moment.

http://www.force4.co.uk/6511/Force-4-Folding-Cup-Holder.html

Note they aren't exactly as per their website (they were waiting for new stock before Xmas) they don't adapt for different widths but they fit our slim tall mugs perfectly.

There is a good one on eBay but even more expensive

>here<


----------



## sallytrafic

Although I have been 'home alone' this week I didn't get much done (the dogs don't like me staying out in the van more than about 30mins at a time). Although I finished three jobs and started another I have added two more new ones due to my new astronomy hobby. 

I'll add some more photos later

*Improvements*
1. Name Van: Chatham *Completed*
2. Add towel/drying rails. *Completed*
3. Design and fit cupboard shelving. *Completed*
4. Fit rubber glove and tea towel holder. *Completed*
5. Fit gas lighter holder.
6. Design and fit partitions under bed. *Completed*
7. Replace halogens with LEDs. *Completed*
8. Add shurflo accumulator to water system.*Completed*
9. Soap dispenser in Bathroom (Fiamma) *Completed*
10. Awning Light. *Prefitted Cables found*
11. Extra mains sockets [*Completed*
12. Bed end cupholders *Completed*
13. Front seat cupholder *Re-Ordered*
14. Hook for rubbish bag. *Completed*
15. Make fitted cover for bench seat. *Completed*
16. Get winter covers for fridge and grill. *Completed*
17. Cut up carpet to retain some.
18. Wet clothes hooks over door *Completed*
19. Fit solar panel *Position decided panel to hand*
20. Fit two larger batteries *Completed*
21. Fit Nasa BM1-C battery monitor. *Completed*
22. Make EHU cable stowage. *Completed*
23. Sound insulation for water pump. *Completed*
24. Improve run of pipes and cables. *Completed*
25. Replace luminaire over cooker for LED type *Completed*
26.  Add Battery LED lights to door and rear locker *Completed*
27.  Add boot/shoe storage to underbed area *Completed*
28. Add Thermowrap insulation to front grp moulding (re 6 below) *Started*
29. *New* Add mcb for battery charger *Completed*
30. *New* Add external dc socket for telescope electronics etc
31. *New* Add red interior lighting (for night vision)

*Snags*
1. Replace curtain hooks. (poor quality) *Completed*
2. Fix over bedhead shelf properly. *Completed*
3. Seal side of worktop 
4. Get English language versions of some manuals. *Asked Discover*
5. Fit new outside door clip *Completed*
6. Investigate thin glass fibre 
7. Investigate roof junction sealing. *Temporary Repair done* 
8. Staple velcro for head rest. *Completed*
9. Charger repair. *Completed*
10.  Check water pipe route and insulation near fridge. b]Completed[/b]
11. [Fix Fridge door lock *Completed*
12.  Move lower Table support to correct position.*Completed*
13. Side wall dowels not located properly LHS poor Chausson build.


----------



## sallytrafic

*PHOTO UPDATE*

Finding suitable curtain hooks for the cab windows wasn't easy the cheap ones fitted were breaking and bending and also coming away from the gliders, there were 32 of them.

These locking clips from Leisureshopdirect come in packets of 10 for about £1.60. They come with gliders but I used my original ones. They are so good that I also used them to replace the ones on the shower curtains at home.










Wiring the first mains socket I added was just a case of extending a spur from a socket that won't be used. The second mains socket was easy to wire as far back as the ac distribution but I found that Chausson fit moulded plugs to their distribution systems and there were no spare ways. Also I wanted to be able from time to time to isolate the battery charger. As all ac is protected by a single 16A mcb I put a 6A mcb for the charger and extra terminals on the din rail to do both jobs.


----------



## helenoftroy

Just wanted to post a thank you for this thread- I'm not very technically minded but I've read all the posts here and enjoyed reading it. It's given me some storage ideas ( mind you, I'm always changing my mind about where I keep things) and I love the cupholders.......Thanks


----------



## sallytrafic

Finished one of the more time consuming jobs. The front compartment and two dead air spaces either side had no insulation and were just a thin badly finished grp shell. Using a roll of thermowrap (£12 Homebase) some spray PVA glue and some duct tape. I have insulated it and now the locker can contain clothes or bedding.

*Improvements*
1. Name Van: Chatham *Completed*
2. Add towel/drying rails. *Completed*
3. Design and fit cupboard shelving. *Completed*
4. Fit rubber glove and tea towel holder. *Completed*
5. Fit gas lighter holder.
6. Design and fit partitions under bed. *Completed*
7. Replace halogens with LEDs. *Completed*
8. Add shurflo accumulator to water system.*Completed*
9. Soap dispenser in Bathroom (Fiamma) *Completed*
10. Awning Light. *Prefitted Cables found*
11. Extra mains sockets [*Completed*
12. Bed end cupholders *Completed*
13. Front seat cupholder *Re-Ordered*
14. Hook for rubbish bag. *Completed*
15. Make fitted cover for bench seat. *Completed*
16. Get winter covers for fridge and grill. *Completed*
17. Cut up carpet to retain some.
18. Wet clothes hooks over door *Completed*
19. Fit solar panel *Position decided panel to hand*
20. Fit two larger batteries *Completed*
21. Fit Nasa BM1-C battery monitor. *Completed*
22. Make EHU cable stowage. *Completed*
23. Sound insulation for water pump. *Completed*
24. Improve run of pipes and cables. *Completed*
25. Replace luminaire over cooker for LED type *Completed*
26.  Add Battery LED lights to door and rear locker *Completed*
27.  Add boot/shoe storage to underbed area *Completed*
28. Add Thermowrap insulation to front grp moulding *Completed*
29.  Add mcb for battery charger *Completed*
30. *New* Add external dc socket for telescope electronics etc
31. *New* Add red interior lighting (for night vision)

*Snags*
1. Replace curtain hooks. (poor quality) *Completed*
2. Fix over bedhead shelf properly. *Completed*
3. Seal side of worktop 
4. Get English language versions of some manuals. *Asked Discover*
5. Fit new outside door clip *Completed*
6. Investigate thin glass fibre *Completed*
7. Investigate roof junction sealing. *Temporary Repair done* 
8. Staple velcro for head rest. *Completed*
9. Charger repair. *Completed*
10.  Check water pipe route and insulation near fridge. b]Completed[/b]
11. Fix Fridge door lock *Completed*
12.  Move lower Table support to correct position.*Completed*
13. Side wall dowels not located properly LHS poor Chausson build.


----------



## sallytrafic

*Two More Snags*

I'm sure everyone feels some trepidation when they fill up with water for the first time after a winter layoff. I assure you its much worse when you have cut the system apart, introduced a new bit, moved stuff around and replaced a major three way joint.

Water peeing out the bottom of the van was the first result before I even switched on the pump. I thought "Truma mechanical drain" (I don't have an electric dump valve) but it was actually the fresh water tank drain I hadn't pushed it home properly 

With the pump pressurising the system there were no more leaks so now that I had water I tested the Truma - All OK.

I then got my wife out to the van for her to show me what she thought was wrong with the shower - of course it worked OK  but when the hose was pushed back into the tap I could feel it getting knotted. I have the type that functions as a tap but then you pull the spout out and it becomes a shower hose. A quick look in the under sink cupboard and I could see what the flexible hose was catching on.

The clowns who installed it cut much too big a hole to get to the waste etc and the pipe was fouling on the edge of the hole.

At the same time as this was going on I had noticed a drip from under the van below the basin and the shower tray so I removed the cupboard only to find that the flexible hose assembly was very loose at its coupling. Now this in down stream from the tap so not pressurised when the tap is closed but it was leaking badly and the water going 'somewhere' under the tray. I can only hope its is leaking out by the side of the the waste outlet and not pooling somewhere.










Sorting the leak is easy but I shall have to figure out how to stop it catching. I might eventually replace the whole thing with a separate tap and a trigger operated shower.

The other snag?

Well the shower room door is closed by a push button catch but additionally the catch operates two more catches at top and bottom of the door using pieces of D section rod. The lower one hasn't been working. The fixing was too low by 5mm and the D drive wasn't engaging at the push button end. Fixed now and you can't see the D drive when its all together so no photo.


----------



## sallytrafic

*After Wednesday's post I have repaired the two new snags.*

The hose snagging on the cupboard rear was easy to fix once I had looked more carefully. All I did was release the hot water hose connection and rearranged how it lay with the cold one and the waste. All three pipes then occupied much less room and adding a couple of cable ties ensured that they wouldn't foul the shower hose when retracted. There was still the possibility of fouling the cupboard rear and top cut out. I took a piece of silicon sheet (as used for baking trays) and used it to cover most of the hole and provide a super slippy rear to the cupboard.

*Improvements*
1. Name Van: Chatham *Completed*
2. Add towel/drying rails. *Completed*
3. Design and fit cupboard shelving. *Completed*
4. Fit rubber glove and tea towel holder. *Completed*
5. Fit gas lighter holder.
6. Design and fit partitions under bed. *Completed*
7. Replace halogens with LEDs. *Completed*
8. Add shurflo accumulator to water system.*Completed*
9. Soap dispenser in Bathroom (Fiamma) *Completed*
10. Awning Light. *Prefitted Cables found*
11. Extra mains sockets [*Completed*
12. Bed end cupholders *Completed*
13. Front seat cupholder *Re-Ordered*
14. Hook for rubbish bag. *Completed*
15. Make fitted cover for bench seat. *Completed*
16. Get winter covers for fridge and grill. *Completed*
17. Cut up carpet to retain some.
18. Wet clothes hooks over door *Completed*
19. Fit solar panel *Position decided panel to hand, mountings ordered*
20. Fit two larger batteries *Completed*
21. Fit Nasa BM1-C battery monitor. *Completed*
22. Make EHU cable stowage. *Completed*
23. Sound insulation for water pump. *Completed*
24. Improve run of pipes and cables. *Completed*
25. Replace luminaire over cooker for LED type *Completed*
26.  Add Battery LED lights to door and rear locker *Completed*
27.  Add boot/shoe storage to underbed area *Completed*
28. Add Thermowrap insulation to front grp moulding *Completed*
29.  Add mcb for battery charger *Completed*
30. *New* Add external dc socket for telescope electronics etc
31. *New* Add red interior lighting (for night vision)

*Snags*
1. Replace curtain hooks. (poor quality) *Completed*
2. Fix over bedhead shelf properly. *Completed*
3. Seal side of worktop 
4. Get English language versions of some manuals. *Asked Discover*
5. Fit new outside door clip *Completed*
6. Investigate thin glass fibre *Completed*
7. Investigate roof junction sealing. *Temporary Repair done* 
8. Staple velcro for head rest. *Completed*
9. Charger repair. *Completed*
10.  Check water pipe route and insulation near fridge. *Completed*
11. Fix Fridge door lock *Completed*
12.  Move lower Table support to correct position. *Completed*
13. Side wall dowels not located properly LHS poor Chausson build.
14. *New* Shower hose fouling rear of cupboard and other hoses, also leaking.* Completed*
15. *New* Shower door lower catch not operating.* Completed*


----------



## sandalwood

H
Congrats on your new mh , however, you do seem biased against the Fiats. MAy I ask why???

Cally :roll:


----------



## sallytrafic

DAMN

Bad News Just found a water leak from the hot water system. 

Good news for a while there it looked like the water was coming from the fresh water tank. That really would have been a dockyard job.

Bad news its in a tight area next to the Truma heater where the water splits to go to the bathroom and to the kitchen areas. The joint is obscured by cables. 

Null points to Chausson for using 12.5mm pushfit pipework but ordinary 1/2" joints and done them up with radiator hose clips of the non-adjustable crimped variety.


----------



## sallytrafic

sandalwood said:


> H
> Congrats on your new mh , however, you do seem biased against the Fiats. MAy I ask why???
> 
> Cally :roll:


It was basically the scuttle leaking, windscreen bonding problems, plus dual mass flywheels, clutch shuddering and burning out and the general unwillingness of FIAT to own up.

Plus I've owned the Renault Trafic and have driven and compared old and new Ducatos. Yes the new ones (X250) were much better than the old but FIAT was only playing catch up and they had a long way to go IMO.

My current Ford is probably no better a ride than the current FIAT (ie still worse than my Trafic was) but doesn't have the problems that FIAT owners still complain of.


----------



## sandalwood

Hope all will be ok on your problems. My old Ford Pollensa (2002) had no leaks during the bad weather!!! She is a bit clonky but we drove 1500 miles thru FRance and Switzerland. The old girl keeps going. The Ford - not the wife!!!

Cally


----------



## TDG

*Re: Two More Snags*



sallytrafic said:


> I'm sure everyone feels some trepidation when they fill up with water .......


Actually I was fairly confident having taken extra care but to be sure I opened every possible view point before pressurizing the system and lo! there were no water leaks.
However just by chance I spotted that the heating hose that supplies the bathroom and the rear had somehow come out of its coupling in the non - space between the water tank and the outer shell!
Short of dismantling the bathroom, access was _almost_ impossible but with more patience that I can usually summon and the judicial application of Sikaflex and wammy tape a repair has been effected.
One thing I can be sure of - if any of M. Chausson's heating hoses come adrift again - it won't be in this area!


----------



## sallytrafic

*A week is a long time in motorhome ownership  .*

I noticed the lower fridge vent louvres flapping and found that the tiny piece of plastic that the catch engages with had sheared off. This was probably my fault as I opened it in the cold weather to investigate an insulation problem and again last week to look for a possible cable route. Having said that its an appalling design. Still the replacement came with a cold weather cover so now all three vents have covers.

On a a dry day I noticed a little bit of water on the floor, after much searching I found three leaks all near the Truma boiler. As I checked the hose connections one of them became a huge leak. You can read about it (link below) but suffice to say several MHF subscribers came to my rescue with information and diagrams:

>Truma Boiler connection<

The other leaks were due to using crimped hose clamps over pushfit piping instead of using pushfit connectors. I guess I'm going to find these all over the place. I just spotted one that I won't be able to reach without dismantling woodwork. 

Drying off the 12V distribution box, after the leaks, I opened it up for a look. (After all I want to add external dc sockets.) I was horrified to see how complex it was and have decided to add an extra fused distribution for new dc circuits and to enable me to bypass it if the control panel or dc distribution were to fail in the middle of a holiday.

More details here including photos >complicated 12V dc<

I'll add the new photos this evening, then this thread will go quiet for a while as we are going to use it. Yes my motorhome is not just to give me winter employment we can have holidays in it as well :lol:

*Improvements*
1. Name Van: Chatham *Completed*
2. Add towel/drying rails. *Completed*
3. Design and fit cupboard shelving. *Completed*
4. Fit rubber glove and tea towel holder. *Completed*
5. Fit gas lighter holder.
6. Design and fit partitions under bed. *Completed*
7. Replace halogens with LEDs. *Completed*
8. Add shurflo accumulator to water system.*Completed*
9. Soap dispenser in Bathroom (Fiamma) *Completed*
10. Awning Light. *Prefitted Cables found*
11. Extra mains sockets [*Completed*
12. Bed end cupholders *Completed*
13. Front seat cupholder *Re-Ordered*
14. Hook for rubbish bag. *Completed*
15. Make fitted cover for bench seat. *Completed*
16. Get winter covers for fridge and grill. *Completed*
17. Cut up carpet to retain some. *Completed*
18. Wet clothes hooks over door *Completed*
19. Fit solar panel *Update: Position decided, panel and mountings to hand *
20. Fit two larger batteries *Completed*
21. Fit Nasa BM1-C battery monitor. *Completed*
22. Make EHU cable stowage. *Completed*
23. Sound insulation for water pump. *Completed*
24. Improve run of pipes and cables. *Completed*
25. Replace luminaire over cooker for LED type *Completed*
26.  Add Battery LED lights to door and rear locker *Completed*
27.  Add boot/shoe storage to underbed area *Completed*
28. Add Thermowrap insulation to front grp moulding *Completed*
29.  Add mcb for battery charger *Completed*
30. Add external dc socket for telescope electronics etc
31. Add red interior lighting (for night vision).
32. *New* Add fused supplementary dc distribution.

*Snags*
1. Replace curtain hooks. (poor quality) *Completed*
2. Fix over bedhead shelf properly. *Completed*
3. Seal side of worktop 
4. Get English language versions of some manuals. *Asked Discover*
5. Fit new outside door clip *Completed*
6. Investigate thin glass fibre *Completed*
7. Investigate roof junction sealing. *Temporary Repair done* 
8. Staple velcro for head rest. *Completed*
9. Charger repair. *Completed*
10.  Check water pipe route and insulation near fridge. *Completed*
11. Fix Fridge door lock *Completed*
12.  Move lower Table support to correct position. *Completed*
13. Side wall dowels not located properly LHS *update and RHS perhaps its a feature and not poor Chausson build *.
14.  Shower hose fouling rear of cupboard and other hoses, also leaking.* Completed*
15.  Shower door lower catch not operating.* Completed*
16. *New* New 'O' rings and hose clips fitted to Truma water boiler * Completed*
17. *New* New lower Fridge vent replaced holding catch broken * Completed*


----------



## sallytrafic

*The photos*


----------



## lalala

Hi Frank
I've just found this thread (have been away) and i think it's great. It's really good to follow something through instead of threads that come and go. I'm interested in the faulty fridge catch ... our fridge flies open at times no matter how carefully we latch it, we've been reduced to putting a bungee around the door from top right to top left (to cover the catch) then on to bottom left. It works, but it would be better if the catch was reliable.
Keep up the good work, and the postings!
Lala


----------



## sandalwood

*Re: Two More Snags*

How sad !!! JUst che checked my Ford Pollensa after the bad weather and all perfect. We are looking at an Adria Coral Sunday - however 24ft in length - not sure whether we could cope with an extra 4ft.

Cally


----------



## sallytrafic

lalala said:


> Hi Frank
> I've just found this thread (have been away) and i think it's great. It's really good to follow something through instead of threads that come and go. I'm interested in the faulty fridge catch ... our fridge flies open at times no matter how carefully we latch it, we've been reduced to putting a bungee around the door from top right to top left (to cover the catch) then on to bottom left. It works, but it would be better if the catch was reliable.
> Keep up the good work, and the postings!
> Lala


Hi Lala

I took some photos at the time but don't seem to have put them up I also answered a thread about a faulty catch on one fitted to another Chausson here: >MHF<

When I get back home I'll add photos to this thread and pm you

Busy just enjoying the van.


----------



## himupnorth

Hope you have a great time with your MH now you are using it.

This thread is one of the reasons I registered (and to see the links) on this site. Lots of good information for newbie home owners.

I have bought mine new and seem to be lucky that I have not had much extra work to do. The most complex thing so far was fitting a head unit that sorted me out with Bluetooth, ipod and also my speaker arrangement. Everything else has been small scale bits n bobs.

Nonethless this has been a thoroughly interesting read and has given me a heads up on some of the challenges that likely lie ahead of me - and how I might lessen their impact when they do arrive.

Thanks again!

Gary


----------



## sallytrafic

*Just spent a very satisfactory week away in Kent. The MH performed very well, I just found one or two improvements  to make and a couple of little snags  to add to the list.*

As reported here the water pressure is too high for the thetford flush to work without splashing >Flush water Pressure<

I noted a lump of mastic hanging down inside the water filler hose to water tank junction from an over-enthusiastic constructor.

Amperor are supplying me with a Power Integrator for evaluation >see this thread<

Also on the improvement side when the wardrobe door is closed you have to push clothes out of the way of the latch as you close it. A simple 'L' shape thingy will hold the clothes clear of the door catch.

One of the cupboards used for lightweight storage of doggy items could do with a mid-height shelf.

We have used a dog restraint harness for the first time. OK for one dog but the older one panics and gets caught up. I noticed that in their travelling position four side of a 'box' are formed by seats and bulkheads
so as I already have some small mesh, marine grade, nylon netting I am thinking that I could make a bespoke dog travelling 'crate' by putting removable netting on the top and the remaining side. The soft materials consultant  has been invited to come up with a design.

*Improvements*
1. Name Van: Chatham *Completed*
2. Add towel/drying rails. *Completed*
3. Design and fit cupboard shelving. *Completed*
4. Fit rubber glove and tea towel holder. *Completed*
5. Fit gas lighter holder.
6. Design and fit partitions under bed. *Completed*
7. Replace halogens with LEDs. *Completed*
8. Add shurflo accumulator to water system.*Completed*
9. Soap dispenser in Bathroom (Fiamma) *Completed*
10. Awning Light. *Prefitted Cables found*
11. Extra mains sockets [*Completed*
12. Bed end cupholders *Completed*
13. Front seat cupholder *Re-Ordered*
14. Hook for rubbish bag. *Completed*
15. Make fitted cover for bench seat. *Completed*
16. Get winter covers for fridge and grill. *Completed*
17. Cut up carpet to retain some. *Completed*
18. Wet clothes hooks over door *Completed*
19. Fit solar panel Position decided, panel and mountings to hand 
19a *New* Fit Amporer Power Integrator
20. Fit two larger batteries *Completed*
21. Fit Nasa BM1-C battery monitor. *Completed*
22. Make EHU cable stowage. *Completed*
23. Sound insulation for water pump. *Completed*
24. Improve run of pipes and cables. *Completed*
25. Replace luminaire over cooker for LED type *Completed*
26.  Add Battery LED lights to door and rear locker *Completed*
27.  Add boot/shoe storage to underbed area *Completed*
28. Add Thermowrap insulation to front grp moulding *Completed*
29.  Add mcb for battery charger *Completed*
30. Add external dc socket for telescope electronics etc
31. Add red interior lighting (for night vision).
32. Add fused supplementary dc distribution.
33. *New* Add wardrobe catch clothes protection
34. *New* Add shelf in 'dog cupboard
35. *New* Investigate dog restraint cage (homemade and bespoke )

*Snags*
1. Replace curtain hooks. (poor quality) *Completed*
2. Fix over bedhead shelf properly. *Completed*
3. Seal side of worktop 
4. Get English language versions of some manuals. *Asked Discover*
5. Fit new outside door clip *Completed*
6. Investigate thin glass fibre *Completed*
7. Investigate roof junction sealing. *Temporary Repair done* 
8. Staple velcro for head rest. *Completed*
9. Charger repair. *Completed*
10.  Check water pipe route and insulation near fridge. *Completed*
11. Fix Fridge door lock *Completed*
12.  Move lower Table support to correct position. *Completed*
13. Side wall dowels not located properly LHS *Update:* and RHS perhaps its a feature and not poor Chausson build.
14.  Shower hose fouling rear of cupboard and other hoses, also leaking.* Completed*
15.  Shower door lower catch not operating.* Completed*
16.  New 'O' rings and hose clips fitted to Truma water boiler * Completed*
17.  New lower Fridge vent replaced holding catch broken * Completed*
18. *New* Water pressure reducer required for Thetford flush
19. *New* Remove mastic from inside water filler hose.


----------



## sallytrafic

*A couple of productive days*








Offering up the panel and mounts








Marking the mount and cable entry positions








All positions roughened and prepared for adhesive








Mounts and cable gland box bonded to roof.










The final assembly. Unlike the mount to roof joint I didn't rely on the adhesive for the panel to mount joint, as well as the adhesive there is a one small stainless steel screw on each mount. The cable run makes use of the bolts that were fitted for the previous owner's satellite system.

Whilst working on the roof I peeled off the original sealant on all seams and resealed with the quality marine adhesive/sealant used for the mounts: Körapur Marine. Note I did not need tools to remove the original sealant I just picked and peeled it off with my fingers.

I have also fitted a Thetford flush restrictor and a solar panel isolator switch as well as an external dc socket to power my telescope.


----------



## sallytrafic

*Solar Regulator*

I had planned to fit an MPPT solar regulator and extra dc distribution to the areas shown below.










However I am being supplied with an Amperor Power Integrator which is a bigger thing altogether (and it does a lot more). I knew its dimensions from its specifications so I knew plan A wasn't going to work. 

Well today I received the power integrator and its not until I saw it in the round that I realised fully how difficult it was going to be to fit it in.

The area pictured in the best because:

A. Its adjacent to: the leisure batteries, the existing dc distribution, the prefitted solar panel cables.

B. Its near to the existing battery relays (vehicle and leisure battery).

C. Its a protected area effectively a large box.

The disadvantages were

X. It didn't fit

Y. Even if it was shoehorned in you wouldn't be able to get to the connectors or view the mode indicating and fault LEDs , press the reset button or check on the security of the connectors

Z. If you could overcome that there were temperature concerns such as cooling airflow and a clear path for its fan exhaust. The Truma water boiler is in the same area (to the right of the ac and dc distribution boxes.

So rather than start wiring it in I spent the afternoon trying other options but in the end realised that if I could sort out the problems the original area chosen was still best.

I started by seeing what could be done by moving existing units. I moved the battery charger a lot and the dc distribution a couple of centimetres to give new positions as shown.










I then realised that to gain access to every thing on the Amperor unit it would be better if it were raised to a higher level so after trying some ideas I ended up making a little (8-9cm high) ledge with a cut out so the battery charger socket and fuse could still be accessed. I made it longer than the depth of the unit to allow some flexibility in its mounting.

The last three photos show the ledge and the Power integrator offered up to its position.
























One last thought about temperature. The charger and the solar regulator are unlikely to be working hard at the same time. I can arrange for a small thermostat controlled fan to come on if the whole area becomes too hot.

I am writing a separate report about the Amperor Power Integrator but here is a link if you are interested. > PI Link<


----------



## andrewball1000

sallytrafic said:


> ... The other leaks were due to using crimped hose clamps over pushfit piping instead of using pushfit connectors. I guess I'm going to find these all over the place. I just spotted one that I won't be able to reach without dismantling woodwork.


Just been reading your thread with much interest. I too had loads of problems with water leaks which I traced to those damn crimp connectors. (and I thought the Germans were good at engineering). I replaced all crimps with SS jubilees also the last one which did mean dismantling half the wood woodwork to get at it.

Very happy now having done it except for the pipe work which gives a taint. Good luck with your project.


----------



## sallytrafic

*Just an update*

*Improvements*
1. Name Van: Chatham *Completed*
2. Add towel/drying rails. *Completed*
3. Design and fit cupboard shelving. *Completed*
4. Fit rubber glove and tea towel holder. *Completed*
5. Fit gas lighter holder.
6. Design and fit partitions under bed. *Completed*
7. Replace halogens with LEDs. *Completed*
8. Add shurflo accumulator to water system.*Completed*
9. Soap dispenser in Bathroom (Fiamma) *Completed*
10. Awning Light. *Prefitted Cables found*
11. Extra mains sockets [*Completed*
12. Bed end cupholders *Completed*
13. Front seat cupholder *Re-Ordered*
14. Hook for rubbish bag. *Completed*
15. Make fitted cover for bench seat. *Completed*
16. Get winter covers for fridge and grill. *Completed*
17. Cut up carpet to retain some. *Completed*
18. Wet clothes hooks over door *Completed*
19. Fitted Kyocera 130W solar panel *Completed*
19a *New* Fit Amporer Power Integrator *In hand*
20. Fit two larger batteries *Completed*
21. Fit Nasa BM1-C battery monitor. *Completed*
22. Make EHU cable stowage. *Completed*
23. Sound insulation for water pump. *Completed*
24. Improve run of pipes and cables. *Completed*
25. Replace luminaire over cooker for LED type *Completed*
26.  Add Battery LED lights to door and rear locker *Completed*
27.  Add boot/shoe storage to underbed area *Completed*
28. Add Thermowrap insulation to front grp moulding *Completed*
29.  Add mcb for battery charger *Completed*
30. Add external dc socket for telescope electronics etc *Completed*
31. Add red interior lighting (for night vision).
32. Add fused supplementary dc distribution. * In hand *
33. *New* Add wardrobe catch clothes protection
34. *New* Add shelf in 'dog cupboard * In hand *
35. *New* Investigate dog restraint cage (homemade and bespoke )

*Snags*
1. Replace curtain hooks. (poor quality) *Completed*
2. Fix over bedhead shelf properly. *Completed*
3. Seal side of worktop 
4. Get English language versions of some manuals. *Asked Discover*
5. Fit new outside door clip *Completed*
6. Investigate thin glass fibre *Completed*
7. All sealant removed from roof seams, resealed with Körapur Marine. *Completed* 
8. Staple velcro for head rest. *Completed*
9. Charger repair. *Completed*
10.  Check water pipe route and insulation near fridge. *Completed*
11. Fix Fridge door lock *Completed*
12.  Move lower Table support to correct position. *Completed*
13. Side wall dowels not located properly LHS *Update:* and RHS perhaps its a feature and not poor Chausson build.
14.  Shower hose fouling rear of cupboard and other hoses, also leaking.* Completed*
15.  Shower door lower catch not operating.* Completed*
16.  New 'O' rings and hose clips fitted to Truma water boiler * Completed*
17.  New lower Fridge vent replaced holding catch broken * Completed*
18.  Water pressure reducer fitted to Thetford flush* Completed*
19. *New* Remove mastic from inside water filler hose.


----------



## corkbuoy

Thanks for taking the trouble to supply all this info Frank, reading with interest, some ideas which I hope to pinch.
One question, what batteries did you fit ?

corkbuoy


----------



## sallytrafic

corkbuoy said:


> Thanks for taking the trouble to supply all this info Frank, reading with interest, some ideas which I hope to pinch.
> One question, what batteries did you fit ?
> 
> corkbuoy


Two Powermax 110Ahr from Barden Batteries near J9 of M27. Got excellent service from them and they deliver in their own van so the batteries came the right way up 

Well the Amperor Power Integrator is in and working and yesterday I saw 4Amps going in from the solar once I had flattened the battery a bit to make room 

I also did a couple of starts in quick succession to take some out of my vehicle battery and then saw the integrator start trickle charging the vehicle battery.

Off to Scotland in a few days so I'll do one last update of my list before I go.


----------



## corkbuoy

[quote="Two Powermax 110Ahr from Barden Batteries near J9 of M27. Got excellent service from them and they deliver in their own van so the batteries came the right way up :[/quote]
Thanks Frank, did you go for sealed or unsealed ?

corkbuoy


----------



## sallytrafic

corkbuoy said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two Powermax 110Ahr from Barden Batteries near J9 of M27. Got excellent service from them and they deliver in their own van so the batteries came the right way up :"
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Frank, did you go for sealed or unsealed ?
> 
> corkbuoy
Click to expand...

Wet unsealed they gave me free vent kits.


----------



## sallytrafic

*Just an update prior to our Scottish holiday*

*Improvements*
1. Name Van: Chatham *Completed*
2. Add towel/drying rails. *Completed*
3. Design and fit cupboard shelving. *Completed*
4. Fit rubber glove and tea towel holder. *Completed*
5. Fit gas lighter holder.
6. Design and fit partitions under bed. *Completed*
7. Replace halogens with LEDs. *Completed*
8. Add shurflo accumulator to water system.*Completed*
9. Soap dispenser in Bathroom (Fiamma) *Completed*
10. Awning Light. *On hold*
11. Extra mains sockets [*Completed*
12. Bed end cupholders *Completed*
13. Front seat cupholder *On hold*
14. Hook for rubbish bag. *Completed*
15. Make fitted cover for bench seat. *Completed*
16. Get winter covers for fridge and grill. *Completed*
17. Cut up carpet to retain some. *Completed*
18. Wet clothes hooks over door *Completed*
19. Fitted Kyocera 130W solar panel *Completed*
19a Fitted Amperor Power Integrator *Completed*
20. Fit two larger batteries *Completed*
21. Fit Nasa BM1-C battery monitor. *Completed*
22. Make EHU cable stowage. *Completed*
23. Sound insulation for water pump. *Completed*
24. Improve run of pipes and cables. *Completed*
25. Replace luminaire over cooker for LED type *Completed*
26.  Added Battery LED lights to door and rear locker *Completed*
27.  Added boot/shoe storage to underbed area *Completed*
28.  Added Thermowrap insulation to front grp moulding *Completed*
29.  Added mcb for battery charger *Completed*
30.  Added external dc socket for telescope electronics etc *Completed*
31. Add red interior lighting (for night vision).
32.  Added fused supplementary dc distribution. *Completed*
33. Add wardrobe catch clothes protection
34.  Added shelf in 'dog cupboard *Completed*
35. Investigate dog restraint cage (homemade and bespoke )

*Snags*
1. Replace curtain hooks. (poor quality) *Completed*
2. Fix over bedhead shelf properly. *Completed*
3. Seal side of worktop 
4. Get English language versions of some manuals. *Asked Discover*
5. Fit new outside door clip *Completed*
6. Investigate thin glass fibre *Completed*
7. All sealant removed from roof seams, resealed with Körapur Marine. *Completed* 
8. Staple velcro for head rest. *Completed*
9. Charger repair. *Completed*
10.  Check water pipe route and insulation near fridge. *Completed*
11. Fix Fridge door lock *Completed*
12.  Move lower Table support to correct position. *Completed*
13. Side wall dowels not located properly LHS *Update:* and RHS perhaps its a feature and not poor Chausson build.
14.  Shower hose fouling rear of cupboard and other hoses, also leaking.* Completed*
15.  Shower door lower catch not operating.* Completed*
16.  New 'O' rings and hose clips fitted to Truma water boiler * Completed*
17.  New lower Fridge vent replaced holding catch broken * Completed*
18.  Water pressure reducer fitted to Thetford flush* Completed*
19. Remove mastic from inside water filler hose.


----------



## sallytrafic

Just had three weeks holiday in Scotland so no more progress on improvements or snags but a cautionary tale or two.

Having failed to get a set of new windscreen wipers from Halfords I thought I would call in at the commercial side of the main Ford dealer as I drove away from Salisbury to go to Scotland and whilst I was there enquire about one or two things re the base vehicle.

The stock of wipers was held at the car showroom so I would have to go there afterwards. I asked about Engish language versions of the manuals that I only have in German (the cd/radio system) and French (the service booklet). Again they would be sold from the service centre but whilst in conversation found out that the first service was after a year, or 20,000 miles not 24 months as I had been told by Discover when I asked them why there were no stamps in the service book (I didn't notice there and then that it was only in French).

Clearly when Discover sold me the van the 12 month first service was overdue by 4 months. Front wheel drive diesel Transits *manufactured* from August 2009 have a first service *up to* 24 months after first registration dependent on oil level and oil temp sensors. Mine was first registered as a Motorhome in July 2009 (so could be even be a 2008 build) and my 1st service should have been after 12 months.

Later I went to the parts department no windscreen wipers in stock and the price for 36 tiny pages of a service booklet which I have to have, the French one being no use: £6.00!!

The van is getting its service on Friday and while its there getting its first repair. A piece of trim literally blew off as I was near Shap in high wind yesterday afternoon. Five small plastic fixings sheared off.

Oh and the holiday? Excellent  everything worked well and several times we wild camped for three or more nights and we haven't had any need for an electric hookup even in Scotland in March.

I do have a wee list of extra improvements though


----------



## ThursdaysChild

18 pages ! couldn't put it down.

Thanks, Frank


----------



## pete_b

ThursdaysChild said:


> 18 pages ! couldn't put it down.
> 
> Thanks, Frank


Same here, time for a cup of tea now


----------



## Patty123

Brilliant Frank, enjoyed reading all and have just order a couple of the cup holders.

Thanks again
Patty


----------



## doug285

Very interesting Frank, thanks


----------



## BJandPete

Cheers frank my wife loves you i don,t
pete&jean


----------



## sallytrafic

*Just an update after our Scottish holiday*

Mostly everything I had added or modified worked well but after three weeks of living little things suggest themselves so lots of additions to the list and I have decided not to put a cupholder at the front so one deletion. Also there are tiny problems with both shelf supports and my underbed storage. So one shelf I am slightly modifying in position (10mm) and the other is being given more support and the underbed box retainer is getting a move of 5mm. Its a perfect fit when the boxes are empty but when full the sides of the boxes can bow out slightly and stick.

The Webasto is reluctant to cycle on and off, it does work but the temperature has to change about 10 degrees, I think its because the thermostat is in a dead air pocket.

One of the biggest power loads (I knew having a battery monitor would be my undoing) is the 1.5Amp 2D light fitting. It occurs to me I can fit red and warm white LED panels within the luminaire housing and a switch to select either or both on the housing this will give me the red light for astronomy purposes and use existing wiring.

By the way I turned my battery charger off before starting this holiday and it hasn't been switched on since. The battery went down to around 75% full after three nights in the Cairngorms with blown air diesel heating left on all night. (That's about 55 Amphours down) and we were pitched with nearby trees to our South so at no time did my 130W solar panel see anything like full sun. Though it was still putting in 3-4 Amps at midday on the one sunny day we had. The Power Integrator ensures that the Alternator brings the batteries up quickly so after three hours driving we were back to 100% (on load). At one point we did five nights wild camping but because we moved each day it kept up to around full charge.

Doreen can't reach either of the dc sockets in the habitation area so a low level one will be fitted. I either have to add a dc socket on the other side of the van for my telescope or make a longer lead I have decided on a longer lead.

*Improvements*
1. Name Van: Chatham *Completed*
2. Add towel/drying rails. *Completed*
3. Design and fit cupboard shelving. *Completed*
3a *New* modify shelf supports.
4. Fit rubber glove and tea towel holder. *Completed*
5. Fit gas lighter holder.*Completed*
6. Design and fit partitions under bed. *Completed*
6b *New* Move box retainer strip 5mm forward.
7. Replace halogens with LEDs. *Completed*
8. Add shurflo accumulator to water system.*Completed*
9. Soap dispenser in Bathroom (Fiamma) *Completed*
10. Awning Light. *On hold*
11. Extra mains sockets *Completed*
12. Bed end cupholders *Completed*
13. Job Deleted
14. Hook for rubbish bag. *Completed*
15. Make fitted cover for bench seat. *Completed*
16. Get winter covers for fridge and grill. *Completed*
17. Cut up carpet to retain some. *Completed*
18. Wet clothes hooks over door *Completed*
19. Fitted Kyocera 130W solar panel *Completed*
19a Fitted Amperor Power Integrator *Completed*
20. Fit two larger batteries *Completed*
21. Fit Nasa BM1-C battery monitor. *Completed*
22. Make EHU cable stowage. *Completed*
23. Sound insulation for water pump. *Completed*
24. Improve run of pipes and cables. *Completed*
25. Replace luminaire over cooker for LED type *Completed*
26.  Added Battery LED lights to door and rear locker *Completed*
27.  Added boot/shoe storage to underbed area *Completed*
28.  Added Thermowrap insulation to front grp moulding *Completed*
29.  Added mcb for battery charger *Completed*
30.  Added external dc socket for telescope electronics etc *Completed*
31. Add red interior lighting (for night vision). 
31a *New* remove 2D innards and replace with white and red LCD panels
32.  Added fused supplementary dc distribution. *Completed*
33. Add wardrobe catch clothes protection
34.  Added shelf in 'dog cupboard *Completed*
34a *New* Move shelf support 10mm aft 
35. Investigate dog restraint cage (homemade and bespoke )
36. *New* Add extra DC socket at floor level
37. *New* Add light for driver's seat
38. *New* Add Hooks and clips in Propane gas cupboard for 'gas' tools 
39. *New* Investigate waste pipe for emptying waste tanks when no MH disposal point.
40. *New* Clips for awning opener. Wardrobe or underbed (?)
41. *New* Headlamp diverters and vehicle spare lamp box
42. *New* Make longer dc cable for telescope mount 
43. *New* Investigate move of Webasto Thermostat

*Snags*
1. Replace curtain hooks. (poor quality) *Completed*
2. Fix over bedhead shelf properly. *Completed*
3. Seal side of worktop 
4. Get English language versions of some manuals. *Asked Discover - no response, bought one from Ford the other from eBay*
5. Fit new outside door clip *Completed*
6. Investigate thin glass fibre *Completed*
7. All sealant removed from roof seams, resealed with Körapur Marine. *Completed* 
8. Staple velcro for head rest. *Completed*
9. Charger repair. *Completed*
10.  Check water pipe route and insulation near fridge. *Completed*
11. Fix Fridge door lock *Completed*
12.  Move lower Table support to correct position. *Completed*
13. Side wall dowels not located properly LHS *Update:* and RHS perhaps its a feature and not poor Chausson build. Check with other owners
14.  Shower hose fouling rear of cupboard and other hoses, also leaking.* Completed*
15.  Shower door lower catch not operating.* Completed*
16.  New 'O' rings and hose clips fitted to Truma water boiler * Completed*
17.  New lower Fridge vent replaced holding catch broken * Completed*
18.  Water pressure reducer fitted to Thetford flush* Completed*
19. Remove mastic from inside water filler hose.
20. *New* Get first service done.
21. *New* Report change of ownership to Chausson.

*PS thanks to all who have commented favourably (or otherwise  ) on this thread I have to say it is acting as my notebook but nice to know others are getting something from it. *


----------



## TDG

sallytrafic said:


> ..........*PS thanks to all who have commented favourably (or otherwise  ) on this thread I have to say it is acting as my notebook but nice to know others are getting something from it. *


We certainly are Frank  - it is an excellent vehicle for posting and exchanging ideas - so much so that I think I will start another thread for those of us with more modest ideas ( and capabilities :roll: ) to post and report on our projects


----------



## sallytrafic

Well as I said I took it for its first service today - It wasn't cheap 

The fuel filter needed changing, which is a worry after 5700 miles see this thread. >Fuel Bug<

You will remember that the original owner and then Discover had it for 17 months and in that time only 2400 miles were covered, plenty of standing around then.

So with that in mind when they asked me about changing the brake fluid I agreed to that.

I had new wipers, I knew they were rubbish (probably had been welded on to the screen at one point).

In the end it was the 30,000 mile service I had instead of the first one but it gives me piece of mind.

They also replaced the reversing light switch under warrantee, funny it was working just the other day.

I've sorted out the shelves got the manuals and am about to add the extra dc socket.

I'll update the list once I'm ready for the next trip away on Tuesday


----------



## sallytrafic

*Just an update as I won't be able to do much more this week.*

*Improvements*
1. Name Van: Chatham *Completed*
2. Add towel/drying rails. *Completed*
3. Design and fit cupboard shelving. *Completed*
3a Modify shelf supports. *Completed*
4. Fit rubber glove and tea towel holder. *Completed*
5. Fit gas lighter holder.*Completed*
6. Design and fit partitions under bed. *Completed*
6b Move box retainer strip 5mm forward and added another *Completed*
7. Replace halogens with LEDs. *Completed*
8. Add shurflo accumulator to water system.*Completed*
9. Soap dispenser in Bathroom (Fiamma) *Completed*
10. Awning Light. *On hold*
11. Extra mains sockets *Completed*
12. Bed end cupholders *Completed*
13. Job Deleted
14. Hook for rubbish bag. *Completed*
15. Make fitted cover for bench seat. *Completed*
16. Get winter covers for fridge and grill. *Completed*
17. Cut up carpet to retain some. *Completed*
18. Wet clothes hooks over door *Completed*
19. Fitted Kyocera 130W solar panel *Completed*
19a Fitted Amperor Power Integrator *Completed*
20. Fit two larger batteries *Completed*
21. Fit Nasa BM1-C battery monitor. *Completed*
22. Make EHU cable stowage. *Completed*
23. Sound insulation for water pump. *Completed*
24. Improve run of pipes and cables. *Completed*
25. Replace luminaire over cooker for LED type *Completed*
26.  Added Battery LED lights to door and rear locker *Completed*
27.  Added boot/shoe storage to underbed area *Completed*
28.  Added Thermowrap insulation to front grp moulding *Completed*
29.  Added mcb for battery charger *Completed*
30.  Added external dc socket for telescope electronics etc *Completed*
31. Add red interior lighting (for night vision). 
31a Remove 2D innards and replace with white and red LCD panels
32.  Added fused supplementary dc distribution. *Completed*
33. Add wardrobe catch clothes protection
34.  Added shelf in 'dog cupboard *Completed*
34a  Move shelf support 10mm aft *Completed*
35. Investigate dog restraint cage (homemade and bespoke )
36.  Add extra DC socket at floor level *Completed*
37. Add light for driver's seat
38.  Add Hooks and clips in Propane gas cupboard for 'gas' tools *Completed*
39. Investigate waste pipe for emptying waste tanks when no MH disposal point.
40.  Clips for awning opener underbed *Completed*
41. Headlamp diverters and vehicle spare lamp box
42.  Make longer dc cable for telescope mount * Completed*
43. Investigate move of Webasto Thermostat 
44. *New* Investigate child seat fitment.

*Snags*
1. Replace curtain hooks. (poor quality) *Completed*
2. Fix over bedhead shelf properly. *Completed*
3. Seal side of worktop 
4. Get English language versions of some manuals. Asked Discover - no response, bought one from Ford the other from eBay* Completed*
5. Fit new outside door clip *Completed*
6. Investigate thin glass fibre *Completed*
7. All sealant removed from roof seams, resealed with Körapur Marine. *Completed* 
8. Staple velcro for head rest. *Completed*
9. Charger repair. *Completed*
10.  Check water pipe route and insulation near fridge. *Completed*
11. Fix Fridge door lock *Completed*
12.  Move lower Table support to correct position. *Completed*
13. Side wall dowels not located properly LHS *Update:* and RHS perhaps its a feature and not poor Chausson build. Check with other owners
14.  Shower hose fouling rear of cupboard and other hoses, also leaking.* Completed*
15.  Shower door lower catch not operating.* Completed*
16.  New 'O' rings and hose clips fitted to Truma water boiler * Completed*
17.  New lower Fridge vent replaced holding catch broken * Completed*
18.  Water pressure reducer fitted to Thetford flush* Completed*
19. Remove mastic from inside water filler hose.
20.  Get first service done. * Completed*
21. Report change of ownership to Chausson.

*Only one new thing added and that is child seat fitment see this thread :*

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-105089-.html


----------



## sallytrafic

Over the last few days I have been very tied up in solving problems with fitting a child's seat. See this thread:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1041394.html#1041394

I am getting to stage where I can see that modifications to the bench seat are needed to make a more stable platform for the child's seat. In fact just sitting on the edge of it for the last hour has compressed the seat squab to the point that it is uncomfortable. No one has endured a long journey sitting in it and its not my seat of choice in the evening.

I also see that there are improvements to the van that I need to consider over a longer timescale and may not proceed with at all. So I have some on the list that are 'pending' for example I put 'Fit awning light' early on in the list (number 10) and I'm still not sure we will fit one so I'm going to split off a new category of *Pending*. It will contain those things I need to consider more and which I might not go ahead with or those that I just can't get around to.


----------



## TDG

sallytrafic said:


> .... so I'm going to split off a new category of *Pending*.....


I'm afraid I'm not as confident as that so mine often go into the *Too Difficult* filing tray - often to never be seen again :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic

*An update and the splitting off of a new part of the list as pending.*

Removed the mastic out of the water filler pipe and from the pipe to tank joint. The excess mastic was filthy and covered in mould. As far as I can see a totally unnecessary use of mastic, however I haven't filled the tank to brimming yet so when I do and if the pipe leaks I'll be eating my words .

*Improvements*
1. Name Van: Chatham *Completed*
2. Add towel/drying rails. *Completed*
3. Design and fit cupboard shelving. *Completed*
3a Modify shelf supports. *Completed*
4. Fit rubber glove and tea towel holder. *Completed*
5. Fit gas lighter holder.*Completed*
6. Design and fit partitions under bed. *Completed*
6b Move box retainer strip 5mm forward and added another *Completed*
7. Replace halogens with LEDs. *Completed*
8. Add shurflo accumulator to water system.*Completed*
9. Soap dispenser in Bathroom (Fiamma) *Completed*
10. Awning Light. *Transferred to Pending*
11. Extra mains sockets *Completed*
12. Bed end cupholders *Completed*
13. Job Deleted
14. Hook for rubbish bag. *Completed*
15. Make fitted cover for bench seat. *Completed*
16. Get winter covers for fridge and grill. *Completed*
17. Cut up carpet to retain some. *Completed*
18. Wet clothes hooks over door *Completed*
19. Fitted Kyocera 130W solar panel *Completed*
19a Fitted Amperor Power Integrator *Completed*
20. Fit two larger batteries *Completed*
21. Fit Nasa BM1-C battery monitor. *Completed*
22. Make EHU cable stowage. *Completed*
23. Sound insulation for water pump. *Completed*
24. Improve run of pipes and cables. *Completed*
25. Replace luminaire over cooker for LED type *Completed*
26.  Added Battery LED lights to door and rear locker *Completed*
27.  Added boot/shoe storage to underbed area *Completed*
28.  Added Thermowrap insulation to front grp moulding *Completed*
29.  Added mcb for battery charger *Completed*
30.  Added external dc socket for telescope electronics etc *Completed*
31. Add red interior lighting (for night vision). 
31a Remove 2D innards and replace with white and red LCD panels
32.  Added fused supplementary dc distribution. *Completed*
33. Add wardrobe catch clothes protection
34.  Added shelf in 'dog cupboard *Completed*
34a  Move shelf support 10mm aft *Completed*
35. Investigate dog restraint cage *Transferred to pending*
36.  Add extra DC socket at floor level *Completed*
37. Add light for driver's seat
38.  Add Hooks and clips in Propane gas cupboard for 'gas' tools *Completed*
39. Investigate waste pipe for emptying waste tanks when no MH disposal point. *Transferred to pending*
40.  Clips for awning opener underbed *Completed*
41. Headlamp diverters and vehicle spare lamp box
42.  Make longer dc cable for telescope mount * Completed*
43. Investigate move of Webasto Thermostat *Transferred to Pending*
44. Investigate child seat fitment. *On going*

*Snags*
1. Replace curtain hooks. (poor quality) *Completed*
2. Fix over bedhead shelf properly. *Completed*
3. Seal side of worktop 
4. Get English language versions of some manuals. Asked Discover - no response, bought one from Ford the other from eBay* Completed*
5. Fit new outside door clip *Completed*
6. Investigate thin glass fibre *Completed*
7. All sealant removed from roof seams, resealed with Körapur Marine. *Completed* 
8. Staple velcro for head rest. *Completed*
9. Charger repair. *Completed*
10.  Check water pipe route and insulation near fridge. *Completed*
11. Fix Fridge door lock *Completed*
12.  Move lower Table support to correct position. *Completed*
13. Side wall dowels *Transferred to Pending*
14.  Shower hose fouling rear of cupboard and other hoses, also leaking.* Completed*
15.  Shower door lower catch not operating.* Completed*
16.  New 'O' rings and hose clips fitted to Truma water boiler * Completed*
17.  New lower Fridge vent replaced holding catch broken * Completed*
18.  Water pressure reducer fitted to Thetford flush* Completed*
19.  Remove mastic from inside water filler hose.* Completed*
20.  Get first service done. * Completed*
21. Report change of ownership to Chausson.

*Pending*
1. * Awning light* Do we really need one and is it compatible with my astronomy hobby? All we really used the last one for was to illuminate the dogs having their final wee before bedtime .
2. *Seat squab* Need firmer cushion for comfort and fitting child's seat. Need to do some market research, plus need to contact Chausson about it.
3. *Van side wall dowels.* Some dowels from the sidewalls can be seen resting on the floor rather than being in the floor. Need to check with another owner before contacting Chausson.
4. *Removable waste water hose. *This is needed for emptying waste tanks when no MH disposal point available. Currently I put a bucket under and carry it a bit at a time. Not ideal but do I really want to carry a couple of metres of dirty hose around? Have identified bayonet fitting and suitable hose.
5. *Investigate dog restraint cage.* This is now tied in with child seat and child's sleeping arrangements. The fitment of a child seat will prevent the use of restraint harness which only one dog will tolerate anyway. The child's bed can be formed from the lowered table which is also the dogs travel area a net wall of mesh might also prevent child falling from bed. 
6. *Fit TV* We have managed for 2 years without a TV since fitting the solar panel on the previous van in Feb 2009. I can see where an aerial might easily be mounted, accessed from the heki rooflight and can see a suitable site for my small flatscreen TV. Its not a priority for us though.
7. *Investigate move of Webasto Thermostat* Well it does work after a fashion where it is, so might just put up with it being not a very precise controller of temperature.

* I reckon I owe you all some photos so I'll do a grand photo post soon*


----------



## TDG

Frank, I don't know what you are looking for re Mod No 37 but I have found these:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/12-VOLT-LED-I...733589&cguid=7f8a461f12e0a0aa17044174ffe0b143

They have 21 white LEDs and an integral on/off swich by pressing the lens. I have fitted one each side of the cab and they produce what seems like almost daylight conditions over each seat 8)


----------



## peedee

At first sight this thread held no interest for me. I was wrong! Not often I will sit down and read all 19 pages of a thread. Very well presented and full of good ideas Frank. Thanks.

peedee


----------



## TDG

Re your Pending No 7 Frank, what I have found with ours is that it does seem to have a huge dead band initially but after a while it gets the hang of it and starts to modulate well and give fairly stable conditions  However, if you change the set point it goes off on for a while  before settling back - it's almost as if it's got some crude Kalman filtering in the system :roll:


----------



## sallytrafic

TDG said:


> Re your Pending No 7 Frank, what I have found with ours is that it does seem to have a huge dead band initially but after a while it gets the hang of it and starts to modulate well and give fairly stable conditions  However, if you change the set point it goes off on for a while  before settling back - it's almost as if it's got some crude Kalman filtering in the system :roll:


Thanks I was hoping to get it so that it would remain off at night but come on if the temp in the van dropped to say 10 degrees.

That's why its in pending I think its hysteresis varies over time, in fact you are supposed to turn it up get it to rising towards a high temp then turn it down as it reaches the term at which you want it to cycle around. In other terms it starts off as an over-damped feedback loop.

I might have to fit the alternative control panel with a timer.


----------



## sallytrafic

peedee said:


> At first sight this thread held no interest for me. I was wrong! Not often I will sit down and read all 19 pages of a thread. Very well presented and full of good ideas Frank. Thanks.
> 
> peedee


We can always learn something from others - even if it is only how not to do something :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic

TDG said:


> Frank, I don't know what you are looking for re Mod No 37 but I have found these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/12-VOLT-LED-I...733589&cguid=7f8a461f12e0a0aa17044174ffe0b143
> 
> They have 21 white LEDs and an integral on/off swich by pressing the lens. I have fitted one each side of the cab and they produce what seems like almost daylight conditions over each seat 8)


I'm not a fan of bright white LEDS otherwise your solution is very neat.

I have tracked down the luminaires that I have in three other positions and think I will buy one of those and convert from Halogen.

On Friday I will be visiting CAK Tanks, whilst camped nearby, for one plus the bits and bobs to make a flexible waste adaptor. I also have been given some projects which haven't even made it to my list yet!!


----------



## sallytrafic

Well we have just been on a rally and met the people again who own the Chausson Flash 02 that started this all off. It was quite odd; when we met them first time they had nothing but praise for their van this time they were more forthcoming on some of the drawbacks :shock: 

They have had some repairs made under warrantee and some were the same as our snags. I'm more than happy though to have overcome them myself especially when I hear, for example, that the repairers just covered the seams with more sealant instead of removing the old and replacing. 

Now that they were put side to side you can see the changes made from an 08 to our 09 especially the new construction method for the wall/roof and skin. 

It was very good meeting up with them especially when they pointed out a cause of vibration and the solution. We had heard this noise at anything above about 60 but had failed to track it down.


----------



## sallytrafic

*Three weeks before we go off again so time to get cracking.*

Loads of bits have arrived and I have done quite a bit of the thinking required so this morning I have just amended the list.

*Improvements*
1. Name Van: Chatham *Completed*
2. Add towel/drying rails. *Completed*
3. Design and fit cupboard shelving. *Completed*
3a Modify shelf supports. *Completed*
4. Fit rubber glove and tea towel holder. *Completed*
5. Fit gas lighter holder.*Completed*
6. Design and fit partitions under bed. *Completed*
6b Move box retainer strip 5mm forward and added another *Completed*
7. Replace halogens with LEDs. *Completed*
8. Add shurflo accumulator to water system.*Completed*
9. Soap dispenser in Bathroom (Fiamma) *Completed*
10. Awning Light. * Purchased now have to fit*
11. Extra mains sockets *Completed*
12. Bed end cupholders *Completed*
13. Job Deleted
14. Hook for rubbish bag. *Completed*
15. Make fitted cover for bench seat. *Completed*
16. Get winter covers for fridge and grill. *Completed*
17. Cut up carpet to retain some. *Completed*
18. Wet clothes hooks over door *Completed*
19. Fitted Kyocera 130W solar panel *Completed*
19a Fitted Amperor Power Integrator *Completed*
20. Fit two larger batteries *Completed*
21. Fit Nasa BM1-C battery monitor. *Completed*
22. Make EHU cable stowage. *Completed*
23. Sound insulation for water pump. *Completed*
24. Improve run of pipes and cables. *Completed*
25. Replace luminaire over cooker for LED type *Completed*
26.  Added Battery LED lights to door and rear locker *Completed*
27.  Added boot/shoe storage to underbed area *Completed*
28.  Added Thermowrap insulation to front grp moulding *Completed*
29.  Added mcb for battery charger *Completed*
30.  Added external dc socket for telescope electronics etc *Completed*
31. Add red interior lighting (for night vision) * Purchased now have to fit*. 
31a Remove 2D innards and replace with white and red LCD panels *White fitted red to hand *
32.  Added fused supplementary dc distribution. *Completed*
33. Add wardrobe catch clothes protection
34.  Added shelf in 'dog cupboard *Completed*
34a  Move shelf support 10mm aft *Completed*
35. Investigate dog restraint cage *Transferred to pending*
36.  Add extra DC socket at floor level *Completed*
37. Add light for driver's seat * Purchased now have to fit*
38.  Add Hooks and clips in Propane gas cupboard for 'gas' tools *Completed*
39. Investigate waste pipe for emptying waste tanks when no MH disposal point. * Purchased now have to fit*
40.  Clips for awning opener underbed *Completed*
41. Headlamp diverters and vehicle spare lamp box *Completed*
42.  Make longer dc cable for telescope mount * Completed*
43. Investigate move of Webasto Thermostat *Transferred to Pending*
44. Investigate child seat fitment. *On going*

*Snags*
1. Replace curtain hooks. (poor quality) *Completed*
2. Fix over bedhead shelf properly. *Completed*
3. Seal side of worktop 
4. Get English language versions of some manuals. Asked Discover - no response, bought one from Ford the other from eBay* Completed*
5. Fit new outside door clip *Completed*
6. Investigate thin glass fibre *Completed*
7. All sealant removed from roof seams, resealed with Körapur Marine. *Completed* 
8. Staple velcro for head rest. *Completed*
9. Charger repair. *Completed*
10.  Check water pipe route and insulation near fridge. *Completed*
11. Fix Fridge door lock *Completed*
12.  Move lower Table support to correct position. *Completed*
13. Side wall dowels *To be deleted*
14.  Shower hose fouling rear of cupboard and other hoses, also leaking.* Completed*
15.  Shower door lower catch not operating.* Completed*
16.  New 'O' rings and hose clips fitted to Truma water boiler * Completed*
17.  New lower Fridge vent replaced holding catch broken * Completed*
18.  Water pressure reducer fitted to Thetford flush* Completed*
19.  Remove mastic from inside water filler hose.* Completed*
20.  Get first service done. * Completed*
21. Report change of ownership to Chausson.
22. Improve poor mounting of bench seat.

*Pending*
1. * Awning light* Do we really need one and is it compatible with my astronomy hobby? All we really used the last one for was to illuminate the dogs having their final wee before bedtime . *Now decided that we will have one and its bought* 
2. *Seat squab* Need firmer cushion for comfort and fitting child's seat. Need to do some market research, plus need to contact Chausson about it. *Bought and fitted*
3. *Van side wall dowels.* Some dowels from the sidewalls can be seen resting on the floor rather than being in the floor. Need to check with another owner before contacting Chausson. *Decided they are merely positioning items so all ok* 
4. *Removable waste water hose. *This is needed for emptying waste tanks when no MH disposal point available. Currently I put a bucket under and carry it a bit at a time. Not ideal but do I really want to carry a couple of metres of dirty hose around? Have identified bayonet fitting and suitable hose. * Bought parts from CAK tanks and will fit* 
5. *Investigate dog restraint cage.* This is now tied in with child seat and child's sleeping arrangements. The fitment of a child seat will prevent the use of restraint harness which only one dog will tolerate anyway. The child's bed can be formed from the lowered table which is also the dogs travel area a net wall of mesh might also prevent child falling from bed. 
6. *Fit TV* We have managed for 2 years without a TV since fitting the solar panel on the previous van in Feb 2009. I can see where an aerial might easily be mounted, accessed from the heki rooflight and can see a suitable site for my small flatscreen TV. Its not a priority for us though.
7. *Investigate move of Webasto Thermostat* Well it does work after a fashion where it is, so might just put up with it being not a very precise controller of temperature.
8. * New better use of the space by removing grill.* We are convinced we will never use it. Cupboard space near cooker at a premium so might remove it.

* PS I print this list off now to help me remember where I've got up to. *


----------



## sallytrafic

*Three weeks before we go off again so time to get cracking. *

Loads of bits have arrived and I have done quite a bit of the thinking required so yesterday morning I amended the list and this morning re-amended the list for the new shower system and two jobs competed.

I had forgotten that when at CAK tanks I bought a new trigger shower head mixer tap and hose system. They also sold the one I have fitted so was able to compare them part by part. This new one apart from having the useful trigger head is smaller so when it is pushed back to use as a tap won't be in the way of using the sink.

*Improvements*
1. Name Van: Chatham *Completed*
2. Add towel/drying rails. *Completed*
3. Design and fit cupboard shelving. *Completed*
3a Modify shelf supports. *Completed*
4. Fit rubber glove and tea towel holder. *Completed*
5. Fit gas lighter holder.*Completed*
6. Design and fit partitions under bed. *Completed*
6b Move box retainer strip 5mm forward and added another *Completed*
7. Replace halogens with LEDs. *Completed*
8. Add shurflo accumulator to water system.*Completed*
9. Soap dispenser in Bathroom (Fiamma) *Completed*
10. Awning Light. * Purchased now have to fit*
11. Extra mains sockets *Completed*
12. Bed end cupholders *Completed*
13. Job Deleted
14. Hook for rubbish bag. *Completed*
15. Make fitted cover for bench seat. *Completed*
16. Get winter covers for fridge and grill. *Completed*
17. Cut up carpet to retain some. *Completed*
18. Wet clothes hooks over door *Completed*
19. Fitted Kyocera 130W solar panel *Completed*
19a Fitted Amperor Power Integrator *Completed*
20. Fit two larger batteries *Completed*
21. Fit Nasa BM1-C battery monitor. *Completed*
22. Make EHU cable stowage. *Completed*
23. Sound insulation for water pump. *Completed*
24. Improve run of pipes and cables. *Completed*
25. Replace luminaire over cooker for LED type *Completed*
26.  Added Battery LED lights to door and rear locker *Completed*
27.  Added boot/shoe storage to underbed area *Completed*
28.  Added Thermowrap insulation to front grp moulding *Completed*
29.  Added mcb for battery charger *Completed*
30.  Added external dc socket for telescope electronics etc *Completed*
31. Add red interior lighting (for night vision) *Completed*
31a Remove 2D innards and replace with white and red LCD panels *Completed*
32.  Added fused supplementary dc distribution. *Completed*
33. Add wardrobe catch clothes protection
34.  Added shelf in 'dog cupboard *Completed*
34a  Move shelf support 10mm aft *Completed*
35. Investigate dog restraint cage *Transferred to pending*
36.  Add extra DC socket at floor level *Completed*
37. Add light for driver's seat * Purchased now have to fit*
38.  Add Hooks and clips in Propane gas cupboard for 'gas' tools *Completed*
39. Investigate waste pipe for emptying waste tanks when no MH disposal point. * Purchased now have to fit*
40.  Clips for awning opener underbed *Completed*
41. Headlamp diverters and vehicle spare lamp box *Completed*
42.  Make longer dc cable for telescope mount * Completed*
43. Investigate move of Webasto Thermostat *Transferred to Pending*
44. Investigate child seat fitment. *On going*
45. *New* Fit new shower tap hoses and head.

*Snags*
1. Replace curtain hooks. (poor quality) *Completed*
2. Fix over bedhead shelf properly. *Completed*
3. Seal side of worktop 
4. Get English language versions of some manuals. Asked Discover - no response, bought one from Ford the other from eBay* Completed*
5. Fit new outside door clip *Completed*
6. Investigate thin glass fibre *Completed*
7. All sealant removed from roof seams, resealed with Körapur Marine. *Completed* 
8. Staple velcro for head rest. *Completed*
9. Charger repair. *Completed*
10.  Check water pipe route and insulation near fridge. *Completed*
11. Fix Fridge door lock *Completed*
12.  Move lower Table support to correct position. *Completed*
13. Side wall dowels *To be deleted*
14.  Shower hose fouling rear of cupboard and other hoses, also leaking.* Completed*
15.  Shower door lower catch not operating.* Completed*
16.  New 'O' rings and hose clips fitted to Truma water boiler * Completed*
17.  New lower Fridge vent replaced holding catch broken * Completed*
18.  Water pressure reducer fitted to Thetford flush* Completed*
19.  Remove mastic from inside water filler hose.* Completed*
20.  Get first service done. * Completed*
21. Report change of ownership to Chausson.
22. Improve poor mounting of bench seat. * Completed*

*Pending*
1. * Awning light* Do we really need one and is it compatible with my astronomy hobby? All we really used the last one for was to illuminate the dogs having their final wee before bedtime . *Now decided that we will have one and its bought* 
2. *Seat squab* Need firmer cushion for comfort and fitting child's seat. Need to do some market research, plus need to contact Chausson about it. *Bought and fitted*
3. *Van side wall dowels.* Some dowels from the sidewalls can be seen resting on the floor rather than being in the floor. Need to check with another owner before contacting Chausson. *Decided they are merely positioning items so all ok* 
4. *Removable waste water hose. *This is needed for emptying waste tanks when no MH disposal point available. Currently I put a bucket under and carry it a bit at a time. Not ideal but do I really want to carry a couple of metres of dirty hose around? Have identified bayonet fitting and suitable hose. * Bought parts from CAK tanks and will fit* 
5. *Investigate dog restraint cage.* This is now tied in with child seat and child's sleeping arrangements. The fitment of a child seat will prevent the use of restraint harness which only one dog will tolerate anyway. The child's bed can be formed from the lowered table which is also the dogs travel area a net wall of mesh might also prevent child falling from bed. 
6. *Fit TV* We have managed for 2 years without a TV since fitting the solar panel on the previous van in Feb 2009. I can see where an aerial might easily be mounted, accessed from the heki rooflight and can see a suitable site for my small flatscreen TV. Its not a priority for us though.
7. *Investigate move of Webasto Thermostat* Well it does work after a fashion where it is, so might just put up with it being not a very precise controller of temperature.
8. * New better use of the space by removing grill.* We are convinced we will never use it. Cupboard space near cooker at a premium so might remove it.

* PS I print this list off now to help me remember where I've got up to. *


----------



## aivlys

Just read this blog and found it brilliant, just like reading a book I could not put it down. 

Particulary liked the pics to back up the ideas. Taking away with me some of your excellent suggestions, ie the cup holders. 

Just one question, presumbly you have used 2-ply for the shelves etc but how have you managed to get such a good match to the existing 'woodwork'. Looks so professional.

Good luck with the rest of the refurbishemnt!


----------



## TDG

sallytrafic said:


> ...7. *Investigate move of Webasto Thermostat* Well it does work after a fashion where it is, so might just put up with it being not a very precise controller of temperature.
> ...


Frank,
Our Flash S3 has an Eberpacher unit and that too has been rather unstable, especially when changing the set point.
I'm not sure whether that was due to the software or the crap thermostat but now have settled on a setting that is ok ( until I change it !) and gives the following results in the cabin:
Up to 18 degrees........... Full power
About 19.5 degrees........Stage 3
About 20.5 degrees........Stage 2
About 22 degrees.......... Stage 1
Above 23.5 degrees Off
We have been away for about 10 days now and this has so far been quite consistent with a wide range of outside ambient temperatures.


----------



## sallytrafic

*Just two weeks before we go off again Still plenty to do. *

I have added the snag about the rattle/vibration and cured it. If its nice tomorrow I may fit the awning light, the child seat arrives as well tomorrow.

I am getting all the photos together ready for a marathon list with photos.

*Improvements*
1. Name Van: Chatham *Completed*
2. Add towel/drying rails. *Completed*
3. Design and fit cupboard shelving. *Completed*
3a Modify shelf supports. *Completed*
4. Fit rubber glove and tea towel holder. *Completed*
5. Fit gas lighter holder.*Completed*
6. Design and fit partitions under bed. *Completed*
6b Move box retainer strip 5mm forward and added another *Completed*
7. Replace halogens with LEDs. *Completed*
8. Add shurflo accumulator to water system.*Completed*
9. Soap dispenser in Bathroom (Fiamma) *Completed*
10. Awning Light. * Purchased now have to fit*
11. Extra mains sockets *Completed*
12. Bed end cupholders *Completed*
13. Job Deleted
14. Hook for rubbish bag. *Completed*
15. Make fitted cover for bench seat. *Completed*
16. Get winter covers for fridge and grill. *Completed*
17. Cut up carpet to retain some. *Completed*
18. Wet clothes hooks over door *Completed*
19. Fitted Kyocera 130W solar panel *Completed*
19a Fitted Amperor Power Integrator *Completed*
20. Fit two larger batteries *Completed*
21. Fit Nasa BM1-C battery monitor. *Completed*
22. Make EHU cable stowage. *Completed*
23. Sound insulation for water pump. *Completed*
24. Improve run of pipes and cables. *Completed*
25. Replace luminaire over cooker for LED type *Completed*
26.  Added Battery LED lights to door and rear locker *Completed*
27.  Added boot/shoe storage to underbed area *Completed*
28.  Added Thermowrap insulation to front grp moulding *Completed*
29.  Added mcb for battery charger *Completed*
30.  Added external dc socket for telescope electronics etc *Completed*
31. Add red interior lighting (for night vision) *Completed*
31a Remove 2D innards and replace with white and red LCD panels *Completed*
32.  Added fused supplementary dc distribution. *Completed*
33. Add wardrobe catch clothes protection
34.  Added shelf in 'dog cupboard *Completed*
34a  Move shelf support 10mm aft *Completed*
35. *Transferred to pending 5*
36.  Add extra DC socket at floor level *Completed*
37.  Add light for driver's seat *Completed*
38.  Add Hooks and clips in Propane gas cupboard for 'gas' tools *Completed*
39. Fit waste pipe for emptying waste tanks when no MH disposal point. *Completed*
40.  Clips for awning opener underbed *Completed*
41.  Headlamp diverters and vehicle spare lamp box *Completed*
42.  Make longer dc cable for telescope mount * Completed*
43. Investigate move of Webasto Thermostat *Transferred to Pending*
44. Investigate child seat fitment. *On going*
44a  Have firmer seat squab made * Completed*
45. *New* Fit new shower tap hoses and head.

*Snags*
1. Replace curtain hooks. (poor quality) *Completed*
2. Fix over bedhead shelf properly. *Completed*
3. Seal side of worktop 
4. Get English language versions of some manuals. Asked Discover - no response, bought one from Ford the other from eBay* Completed*
5. Fit new outside door clip *Completed*
6. Investigate thin glass fibre *Completed*
7. All sealant removed from roof seams, resealed with Körapur Marine. *Completed* 
8. Staple velcro for head rest. *Completed*
9. Charger repair. *Completed*
10.  Check water pipe route and insulation near fridge. *Completed*
11. Fix Fridge door lock *Completed*
12.  Move lower Table support to correct position. *Completed*
13. Snag deleted
14.  Shower hose fouling rear of cupboard and other hoses, also leaking.* Completed*
15.  Shower door lower catch not operating.* Completed*
16.  New 'O' rings and hose clips fitted to Truma water boiler * Completed*
17.  New lower Fridge vent replaced holding catch broken * Completed*
18.  Water pressure reducer fitted to Thetford flush* Completed*
19.  Remove mastic from inside water filler hose.* Completed*
20.  Get first service done. * Completed*
21. Report change of ownership to Chausson.
22.  Improve poor mounting of bench seat. See also 44a * Completed*
23.  *New* Add extra rivets to join at rear of cab doors * Completed*

*Pending*
1. See 10
2. See 44a
3. Deleted
4. See 39
5. *Investigate dog restraint cage.* This is now tied in with child seat and child's sleeping arrangements. The fitment of a child seat will prevent the use of restraint harness which only one dog will tolerate anyway. The child's bed can be formed from the lowered table which is also the dogs travel area a net wall of mesh might also prevent child falling from bed. 
6. *Fit TV* We have managed for 2 years without a TV since fitting the solar panel on the previous van in Feb 2009. I can see where an aerial might easily be mounted, accessed from the heki rooflight and can see a suitable site for my small flatscreen TV. Its not a priority for us though.
7. *Investigate move of Webasto Thermostat* Well it does work after a fashion where it is, so might just put up with it being not a very precise controller of temperature.
8. * New better use of the space by removing grill.* We are convinced we will never use it. Cupboard space near cooker at a premium so might remove it. *New* Grill now removed looking at space and thinking 

* PS I print this list off now to help me remember where I've got up to. *


----------



## Brownfools

Frank,
Owing to a few problems at home (elderly Mother leaving the plug in the bathroom basin, tap running, going shopping for three and a half hours. Compounded by having concrete floors on the ground floor. Flooding upstairs, swimming pool downstairs.) we have only just caught up with your thread.
Seriously impressed!
Mightily impressed that you have fitted an external 12v feed specific to your telescope. AND dark adaptive lighting!
What type of 'scope do you have?

Dave and Prew


----------



## Crazywater

Hi Frank
Just read all 21 pages - excellent stuff. By comparison we have our van since March and haven't even managed to give it a name    

Excellent stuff - thank for taking the time and effort to share.

Crazywater


----------



## sallytrafic

Brownfools said:


> Frank,
> Owing to a few problems at home (elderly Mother leaving the plug in the bathroom basin, tap running, going shopping for three and a half hours. Compounded by having concrete floors on the ground floor. Flooding upstairs, swimming pool downstairs.) we have only just caught up with your thread.
> Seriously impressed!
> Mightily impressed that you have fitted an external 12v feed specific to your telescope. AND dark adaptive lighting!
> What type of 'scope do you have?
> 
> Dave and Prew


A 5" Maksutov-Cassegrain Skymax 127 on an AZ mount.

Small enough to always be in the motorhome for that perfect night. Already been to the Galloway dark sky park.


----------



## sallytrafic

*The first 32 Improvements are complete and I thought I would celebrate with some Photographs and summary of each one. I'll do about 6 per post*

*Improvements*

1. Name Van: Chatham *Completed*










*Chatham is the name of an Island in the Galapagos where this little souvenir came from. I think a tortoise is an apt mascot for a Motorhome. *

2. Add towel/drying rails. *Completed*
























*I've added extra towel rails to every motorhome I've owned, have motorhome designer's ever lived in one?*

3. Design and fit cupboard shelving. *Completed*
3a Modify shelf supports. *Completed*


























*Dividing up cupboards is another thing I've always had to do. To be honest I expect these will evolve with time certainly I haven't stained/varnished two of them yet.*

4. Fit rubber glove and tea towel holder. *Completed*
5. Fit gas lighter holder - well Velcro.*Completed*
























*Little things but essential I think.*

6. Design and fit partition under bed. *Completed*
6b Move box retainer strip 5mm forward and added another *Completed*










*This is the divider so part of my underbed storage is readily available from the rear locker and things can be put in there wet.

The next three photos show the cover for the rear part and two bits of wood on the floor. These mate with the base of three stacked plastic boxes and two more boxes (with a smaller footprint but the same overall height) in front of those shown in the photo. Boxes from the Really Useful range.*
























* Six more tomorrow*


----------



## sallytrafic

*Improvements Continued*

7. Replace halogens with LEDs. *Completed*
























*The three (soon to be 4) spot lights had MR16 10W Halogens and were easily replaced with Warm white ones from Aten Lighting. The one over the cooker was a wedge type and was more difficult to find but I got a couple of cheap ones from eBay. If they fail prematurely I can easily get some more now that I know they are T10 W5W 501's.*

8. Add shurflo accumulator to water system.*Completed*

















*One of the most difficult and time consuming mods. If you compare before and after photos you will see that I had to move various electrical items out of the way first. I used the direct coupling pipe which comes with the accumulator so it and the pump are mounted side by side. Now that was not strictly necessary as an accumulator can be fitted anywhere downstream of the pump (its function is to smooth out pump operation). However I couldn't find a place to fit it where it would be easy to drain and to top up its pressure if required - you use a bicycle pump, it has a valve at the top. Making a new three way joint and routing the pipe from the accumulator was the most difficult part, it goes in an 's' shape.

The paradox is that this difficult job had no visual impact and the pump just works like it was designed to do instead of thumping away. No small motorhome with a falling pressure demand system should be without one. *

9. Soap dispenser in Bathroom (Fiamma) *Completed*










*One of the easy ones. Note it is next to the old pull out shower head/tap which is due to be replaced as mod 45! *

10.  Awning Light. *Completed*

















*The popular 2.2W Labcraft strip light. About the same light as a 10W Halogen. It's my most recently completed job (25th May), we hummed and hawed whether to have one at all as in previous vans it got little use. *

11. Extra mains sockets *Completed*

















*One at floor level near foot of bed another above driving seat. The latter is used to power anything that needs 230V near the front of the van and saves trailing cables. The two original ones are still connected and occasionally used, but one is in a difficult to reach spot and neither have room above the socket for 3 pin power adaptors*

















12. Bed end cupholders *Completed*

















* Of all the mods this is the most asked about and commented on. They came from Force4 Chandlery.

More Modifications to follow *


----------



## aivlys

Fitted my cupholders at the weekend, worked a treat, still discounted at the Chanderly. Thanks again for a great idea.


----------



## sallytrafic

*Improvements Continued*

13. Job Deleted

* So no photo for this one  It was to put a cupholder near the driver's seat for use when twisted around to face aft. In the event I couldn't find a suitable spot to attach one to and now have got used to managing without. *

14. Hook for rubbish bag. *Completed*










*Just a handy hook that I had, that more or less matched the brushed aluminium/nickel finish elsewhere. The location is at the door next to the sink and it is protected by the worktop overhang and a handrail. Only good for a small bag, but that's all we use.*

15. Make fitted cover for bench seat. *Completed*










*My wife has made these up for the bench seat and for the front seats with dogs they are an essential, I had just been playing with the new child's seat before I took the photo so have rutched it up a little. Properly fitted its very snug, it is also very complicated out of view as the cushion has cutouts for the seat belts. *

16. Get winter covers for fridge and grill. *Completed*










* As we don't use the grill the top one was a necessity to block the draughts and is still on, the others have been removed now for the summer. The Photo is Scotland in March. *

17. Cut up carpet to retain some. *Completed*










*A one piece beige carpet going around all the nooks and crannies - I don't think so  - so I have cut it into three. The two bits at the door end go indoors for a good clean before each trip but in the long term will be used as templates for sensible carpet/rugs. I have just used gaffer tape to prevent fraying*

18. Wet clothes hooks over door *Completed*










* Self explanatory.

After these little nick-nacks the next 6 involve serious stuff: solar panel new batteries etc. *


----------



## Brownfools

sallytrafic said:


> A 5" Maksutov-Cassegrain Skymax 127 on an AZ mount.
> Small enough to always be in the motorhome for that perfect night. Already been to the Galloway dark sky park.



Frank,
I'm somewhat ashamed to say that I've never stopped off at the Galloway DSP. I had the pleasure of working with Nik Szymanek for a few years (seems an eternity ago now!) so I'm equally abashed by the fact that my attempts at astrophotography have been very limited and basic.
In a shameless attempt to compensate for this I have a link to his (excellent) website on the Brownfools site. Well worth a look!
http://www.ccdland.info/

Dave and Prew

Reason for edit - Forgot to sign the post!


----------



## sallytrafic

*Improvements Continued *

*19. Fitted Kyocera 130W solar panel Completed*

*The 130W Kyocera panel came off my much smaller Renault but I wouldn't have been able to fit a much larger one on the Chausson . It used to be mounted on roof bars but this time I stuck it to the roof with mounting blocks. The adhesive used was Körapur Marine. *
























*The first stage was to offer it all up confirming the measurements that I had made then marking up using adhesive tape. All positions were roughened and prepared for the adhesive. *
























*The mounts and cable gland were bonded to the roof then the panel bonded to the mounts. It has survived a couple of gales on motorways so I reckon its stuck on ok. It is useful to be able to turn the solar panel off so this vastly over capacity switch isolates it.

19a Fitted Amperor Power Integrator Completed*

* Solar panels needs a regulator/controller. I had intended to buy a MPPT controller but I was offered an Amperor Power Integrator which performs the regulator function as well as it being a Battery To Battery Charger (25A) and a Vehicle Battery trickle charger (1A).*
























*Putting this into the electrical distribution involved some movement of existing items. I wanted to be able to access everything as before. Photo 1 shows the original layout In photo 2 the charger has been moved more towards the side (away from you in the photo) and the microcontroller dististribution has been moved slightly forward (to the right in the photo) the last photo above shows the elevated position of the Power Integrator prior to being wired up and screwed down.*
























* Fitting a multifunction device such as the Power Integrator as an aftermarket addition requires a degree of modification to the existing wiring. The first photo shows a 40A midi fuse in its carrier (thick red wire) which is the feed from the vehicle battery. It's fused at the other end as well. The next two photos show it wired in and working *

* So on when solar power is available it charges the leisure battery and maintains a trickle charge to the vehicle battery. When driving the vehicle alternator gives a full charge to the leisure battery independently of the state of the vehicle battery.*

*20. Fit two larger batteries Completed*
























* The first photo shows the single 110Ahr battery that was supplied and the second shows the first fit of the two 110Ahr batteries The third the circuit diagram of the two batteries.










The final battery installation. Quick release negative terminals were chosen because I had two and it would be awkward to get a battery spanner to conventional terminals. Its also a good reminder to disconnect negative first. The batteries are held down by a central bolt and the cross member is prevented from rotating by its plastic end pieces.. It looks a bit home made because it was  *

*21. Fit Nasa BM1-C battery monitor. Completed*










*The observant amongst you will have noted that the meter shunt was installed when I installed the batteries. The meter itself was mounted to one side of a locker door and is in full view as you go in the habitation door. The cables go from the meter shunt and a fused positive power connection and follow existing cables up to the cupboard then, protected by the internal shelf (added at improvement number 3, second photo), go to the meter. I have added a small switch to the meter power lead inside the cupboard as, when you set up the meter, you need to be able to turn its power off and on whilst pressing its buttons.

It takes a bit of interpretation but it gives a pretty good indication of the charge in the battery.

So what is this?










Well its an option that came with the Power Integrator, its a control panel and monitor for it. We fitted it (under the bed) so that it could be used to check out the functions of the PI but as I have a NASA monitor its mainly redundant, which is why its not in a more easily viewed position. As it shows what current is coming from the Power Integrator and the NASA monitor shows what is going in or out of the battery the difference between the two can be useful. *

*22. Make EHU cable stowage. Completed*










* A slight improvement to the one I designed and fitted to the Trafic, as when the cable is wound up, the plugs/sockets may be fitted into the clips either way round depending on how much spare cable there is which depends on how cold and stiff the cable is. Already been modified to hold my wellie shoes.

23. Sound insulation for water pump. Completed*

*No photo because all I did was slacken off the antivibration mounts a tiny bit and stick some flooring foam to the underside of the lid. Simple is best, a MHF member gave me the tip about the antivibration mountings.*

*24. Improve run of pipes and cables. Completed*

*No photos because apart from the bit next to the pump, where I was able to do very little, the other places are now hidden and it would be a dockyard job to open it up for a photo.

More to come but I realise that I need to take some more photographs.

PS as someone raised the question, this list is in the order that I thought of the improvement NOT in the order that I did the work. *


----------



## sallytrafic

*Improvements Continued*

*25. Replace luminaire over cooker for LED type Completed*
























*I thought I would have to replace it because it was fitted with a wedge type halogen. As it was a neat unit with a switch that just fell to the hand even when you are too tall to see under the cupboard I carried on looking for a suitable LED and I eventually found one even if the wedge was slightly narrower than the 10mm of the original.*

*26.  Added Battery LED lights to door and rear locker Completed*










*27.  Added boot/shoe storage to underbed area Completed*










*28.  Added Thermowrap insulation to front grp moulding Completed*










*29.  Added mcb for battery charger Completed*










* Actually today I modified this still further by replacing the cable. When I moved the charger to make room for the Power Integrator it put some strain on the cable and socket so this morning I changed it. Note this mcb hasn't been put into the 'on' position since January even though I have been on hookup a couple of times, good old solar.*

*30.  Added external dc socket for telescope electronics etc Completed*










*31. Add red interior lighting (for night vision) Completed
31a Remove 2D innards and replace with white and red LCD panels Completed*

















* At the flick of a switch*
























* 1st stage replacing the 2D fitting with a good quality voltage stabilised Warm white 9 LED matrix, 2nd stage adding two cheap and nasty red 36 LED panels and a changeover switch *

*32.  Added fused supplementary dc distribution. Completed*










* At the moment this feeds just my two new 12V sockets and it is fed from the Nordelletronica Unit. However if that unit were to fail, (and then I would loose all 12V electrics (plus the fridge wouldn't work, even on gas). I can quickly feed this distribution from the leisure battery and connect temporary cables to the water pump, fridge and half the lights. There would be no need to come home early*

*Mods 33 to 45 and Rectified Snags to follow*


----------



## sallytrafic

*Well I haven't sorted number 33 out yet so the photos will stop and we are out using our van some more in the coming weeks so work will stop. I can do an update though.*

Since the last list Numbers 10 and 44 have been completed. I am back to the drawing board on 33 and 45 and still looking at the empty space of Pending 8.

*Improvements*
1. Name Van: Chatham *Completed*
2. Add towel/drying rails. *Completed*
3. Design and fit cupboard shelving. *Completed*
3a Modify shelf supports. *Completed*
4. Fit rubber glove and tea towel holder. *Completed*
5. Fit gas lighter holder.*Completed*
6. Design and fit partitions under bed. *Completed*
6b Move box retainer strip 5mm forward and added another *Completed*
7. Replace halogens with LEDs. *Completed*
8. Add shurflo accumulator to water system.*Completed*
9. Soap dispenser in Bathroom (Fiamma) *Completed*
10. Awning Light. *Completed*
11. Extra mains sockets *Completed*
12. Bed end cupholders *Completed*
13. Job Deleted
14. Hook for rubbish bag. *Completed*
15. Make fitted cover for bench seat. *Completed*
16. Get winter covers for fridge and grill. *Completed*
17. Cut up carpet to retain some. *Completed*
18. Wet clothes hooks over door *Completed*
19. Fitted Kyocera 130W solar panel *Completed*
19a Fitted Amperor Power Integrator *Completed*
20. Fit two larger batteries *Completed*
21. Fit Nasa BM1-C battery monitor. *Completed*
22. Make EHU cable stowage. *Completed*
23. Sound insulation for water pump. *Completed*
24. Improve run of pipes and cables. *Completed*
25. Replace luminaire over cooker for LED type *Completed*
26.  Added Battery LED lights to door and rear locker *Completed*
27.  Added boot/shoe storage to underbed area *Completed*
28.  Added Thermowrap insulation to front grp moulding *Completed*
29.  Added mcb for battery charger *Completed*
30.  Added external dc socket for telescope electronics etc *Completed*
31. Add red interior lighting (for night vision) *Completed*
31a Remove 2D innards and replace with white and red LCD panels *Completed*
32.  Added fused supplementary dc distribution. *Completed*
33. Add wardrobe catch clothes protection * Up to about plan Z on this one*
34.  Added shelf in 'dog cupboard *Completed*
34a  Move shelf support 10mm aft *Completed*
35. *Transferred to pending 5*
36.  Add extra DC socket at floor level *Completed*
37.  Add light for driver's seat *Completed*
38.  Add Hooks and clips in Propane gas cupboard for 'gas' tools *Completed*
39. Fit waste pipe for emptying waste tanks when no MH disposal point. *Completed*
40.  Clips for awning opener underbed *Completed*
41.  Headlamp diverters and vehicle spare lamp box *Completed*
42.  Make longer dc cable for telescope mount * Completed*
43. *Transferred to pending 7*
44. Investigate child seat fitment. * Completed*
44a  Have firmer seat squab made * Completed*
45. Fit new shower tap hoses and head. *New one doesn't fit so Plan B*

*Snags*
1. Replace curtain hooks. (poor quality) *Completed*
2. Fix over bedhead shelf properly. *Completed*
3. Seal side of worktop 
4. Get English language versions of some manuals. Asked Discover - no response, bought one from Ford the other from eBay* Completed*
5. Fit new outside door clip *Completed*
6. Investigate thin glass fibre *Completed*
7. All sealant removed from roof seams, resealed with Körapur Marine. *Completed* 
8. Staple velcro for head rest. *Completed*
9. Charger repair. *Completed*
10.  Check water pipe route and insulation near fridge. *Completed*
11. Fix Fridge door lock *Completed*
12.  Move lower Table support to correct position. *Completed*
13. Snag deleted
14.  Shower hose fouling rear of cupboard and other hoses, also leaking.* Completed*
15.  Shower door lower catch not operating.* Completed*
16.  New 'O' rings and hose clips fitted to Truma water boiler * Completed*
17.  New lower Fridge vent replaced holding catch broken * Completed*
18.  Water pressure reducer fitted to Thetford flush* Completed*
19.  Remove mastic from inside water filler hose.* Completed*
20.  Get first service done. * Completed*
21. Report change of ownership to Chausson. * Completed*
22.  Improve poor mounting of bench seat. See also 44a * Completed*
23.  *New* Add extra rivets to join at rear of cab doors * Completed*

*Pending*
1. See 10
2. See 44a
3. Deleted
4. See 39
5. *Investigate dog restraint cage.* This is now tied in with child seat and child's sleeping arrangements. The fitment of a child seat will prevent the use of restraint harness which only one dog will tolerate anyway. The child's bed can be formed from the lowered table which is also the dogs travel area a net wall of mesh might also prevent child falling from bed. 
6. *Fit TV* We have managed for 2 years without a TV since fitting the solar panel on the previous van in Feb 2009. I can see where an aerial might easily be mounted, accessed from the heki rooflight and can see a suitable site for my small flatscreen TV. Its not a priority for us though.
7. *Investigate move of Webasto Thermostat* Well it does work after a fashion where it is, so might just put up with it being not a very precise controller of temperature.
8. * New better use of the space by removing grill.* We are convinced we will never use it. Cupboard space near cooker at a premium so might remove it. *New* Grill now removed looking at space and thinking 

* PS I print this list off now to help me remember where I've got up to. *


----------



## sallytrafic

I'm so chuffed I've cracked number 33  

I was in Staples and noticed a really naff pair of mesh bookends, about as much use as a chocolate fire guard as a bookends, but one is screwed to the wardrobe wall near the catch it looks like a cure for my clothes getting caught in the door catch. 

I can now do the photos up to 44 this evening.


----------



## mickdee

hi frank,

i read the first 16 pages of your very interesting thread but thenskipped to the last page as it was a little overwhelming. My advice buy Hymer!!


----------



## rangitira

I've read page one, not interested in suspence, reminds me of the bull***t from X Factor, Strictly come, dancing on ice etc etc, AND THE WINNER IS- - - - - - - - - - - By the time they announce it you've lost interest!
So come back several days later, Page twenty two, and? same old same old!

SO? DID YOU BUY A BLOODY M/Home or smoke something of an illegal vegitable matter and dream it?


----------



## sallytrafic

.... or after those comments I might not bother.

For anyone else with the observational skills of a parsnip


----------



## Christine600

I hope you bother - it's my favourite thread on this site.


----------



## urbanracer

Its a very good tread,gives lots of ideas and the pictures help to explain a lot.
No one forces anyone to read it!
keep it up Frank,I wish you lived near to me to help with some of the electrical items.


----------



## sallytrafic

*Another batch of photos.*

*Improvements Continued *

*33.  Add wardrobe catch clothes protection Completed*

















*As I have said I found this solution by accident. Its one of a pair of really useless bookends from Staples. If it doesn't reach far enough in to give enough protection I have the option of replacing it with the other bookend mounted by its short end.*

*34.  Added shelf in 'dog cupboard Completed*
*34a  Move shelf support 10mm aft Completed*










* Even I don't get it right first time * 

*35. Transferred to pending 5. The whole issue of how the dogs travel and where they sleep once we have a child in the van is being thought about*










* This was the solution on day one of Chatham ownership, before we got a dog harness or child seat.*

*36.  Add extra DC socket at floor level Completed*










*The discrete strip of velcro is so that my mifi has somewhere to sit when being recharged*

*37.  Add light for driver's seat Completed*










*38.  Add Hooks and clips in Propane gas cupboard for 'gas' tools Completed*










* 39. Fit waste pipe for emptying waste tanks when no MH disposal point. Completed*
























* This involved replacing the part held, by a bayonet fitting on both tanks. The mating fitting was connected to a piece of layflat hose. However the kink seen in the 2nd photo and the low head of the waste water meant that the waste tank had to be encouraged to empty. The 3rd photo shows how the pipe has been modified to include a bend and a couple of pieces of strimmer line that extend throughout the hose to break the stiction inside the pipe. Still a work in progress I reckon .

Well those really are all the photos that I have for the moment.*


----------



## Mikemoss

I find this thread fascinating in a way, partly out of envy for the DIY skills that Salltrafic obviously has and I certainly dont. There are some useful hints and tips in here, too, of course.

The trouble is, having read all this I would never, ever, ever consider buying a Chausson motorhome or any make, model or year that needed so much doing to it to make it suitable for me.

Hope that doesn't offend, I certainly don't intend to, it's just that I find it all rather baffling. Sorry!


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Frank I think youre doing a fantastic well thought out job. In fact I think I might use the mesh book ends in my wardrobe, I am always having trouble closing it because of too many clothes in the wardrobe and have to push them back to quickly close the door.

Every van needs a man like Frank, puts a lot of us to shame.

Kind regards

Pat


----------



## sallytrafic

The thing is the basic layout of the Chausson is fine and ticks all the boxes but it has been made down to a price. Most of the improvements are trivial and the bigger ones batteries, solar panel etc are available on a new vehicle. 

I had an absolute limitation on the length of the vehicle otherwise I couldn't park off road. This restricts choice and I have found the smaller the vehicle the more important it is that there is a place for everything.

The only two improvements on my list of which it might fairly be asked why they weren't done by Chausson for the price were: the way most of the cupboards were without shelves and the lack of an accumulator in the water system. 

The guy that owned the Chausson that got me interested has done very few 'improvements' (we met up again last month) and those that he has were done by his supplier. It takes all sorts.


My last motorhome had lots 'wrong' with it but I lived with them until over half way through my ownership when I started doing stuff. This time I thought I will get the benefit of the improvements.


----------



## Rapide561

*Thread*



Christine600 said:


> I hope you bother - it's my favourite thread on this site.


Me too.

We all make mods to our motorhomes, whether it be a three grand internet satellite system or a 49p cup holder.

Without too many items being listed, here are mine...

1) extra 230v socket in the cupboard above fridge - SKY box to power

2) Extra shelf above wardrobe hanger - shoes and slippers to store

3) Kitchen cupboard - raise shelf height by one inch so that my storage jars will fit (I could have bought different storage jars LOL)

4) pull out storage racks - lower one of the three so tall items such as cooking oil will fit in

5) carrier bag holder fitted to inside of two cupboards

6) waste bin fitted to door between hab area and locker

There are loads more but one or two new ones that I have taken from this thread - such as the baton to stop large boxes moving around. I reckon if I listed them I would be upto twenty or so.

If I buy a new Chieftain, Burstner, Kontiki or MCL tomorrow, no doubt mods would have to be made.

It's a nice thread and the photo's help the non techies like me

Russell


----------



## TDG

sallytrafic said:


> The thing is the basic layout of the Chausson is fine and ticks all the boxes but it has been made down to a price. .


Exactly like our Flash S3 :wink: 
Mikemoss, not all of us can afford a van with all the knobs on  
However some of us can do the mods to raise it to a higher standard and for very much less that the suppliers charge. In any case, I don't believe that there is such a thing as the perfect van for everybody so it's not surprising people want to make changes. 
Each to their own...... Live and let live........


----------



## DaveJane

Frank, I am also enjoying this thread. Please keep it up.

I have a particular interest in #27. Where you got the door from? it looks like it may be a chandlery item?

We also have a van with fixed bed and I have been pondering how to cut into the panel facing into the van to allow easy access for shoes and boots. It seems an area of the underbed storage that is otherwise under used as its hard to get to. The door you have fitted looks an interesting solution.

Thanks, Dave


----------



## dawnwynne

Frank you're thread is always interesting and full of great ideas.

Poor Roger is constantly doing little things to improve our mh (some stolen from you) and make it more user friendly for us...that's the point I think some people don't get, it is customising it for the individual's needs and conveniences not because there is a problem with the mh. 

Well done Frank, still haven't seen your mh in person yet!!


----------



## geraldandannie

Mikemoss said:


> The trouble is, having read all this I would never, ever, ever consider buying a Chausson motorhome or any make, model or year that needed so much doing to it to make it suitable for me.


That's a little harsh.

We bought a Chausson, brand new in 2007. Here we are, getting on for 4 years and 20,000-odd miles later, and I list all the mods I've made to make it suitable for us:

1. Added two mains sockets for the lounge area.

2. Err ...

3. That's it.

To be honest, since we've changed how we use the van since we bought it (we've now retired, and tour almost exclusively in France for long periods, and almost exclusively in aires with no hookup), we don't really need the two extra sockets anyway  :evil: :roll:

We've had bike rack, awning, solar panel, crank-up dish, and extra leisure battery, but that would have been necessary for 99% of the vans out there.

Chaussons are made to a price, but then that applies to every single mainstream motorhome. When they're designed, they have a target selling price in mind to suit a particular market with specific disposable income. I consider them to be an excellent mid-range van - they don't have the inflated price tags of supposedly better quality motorhomes (or those with 'quality' brand names), and they don't suffer the shortcuts necessary for the budget brands.

We might be changing it sometime in the future, for one which has a layout more suited to how we use it now. I just wish Chausson did a suitable van, because we'd buy it like a shot.

Gerald


----------



## aldra

I agree, 
Ours is a new van and had no shelves in the cupboard but now has them where we want them,had some LED, the wrap around strip lighting and over the kitchen, we changed 11 others

Plugs one in bedroom, for Tv, one in kitchen in an unusable position, one in tv cupboard and one in the dining room(which we didn't find- hidden behind curtain) added 4 in the van and 2 in the garage

No draining board but we have Belfast sinks in the kitchen and utility room so Albert has made customised draining boards Adapted that to lightweight marine ply 6 coats of varnish and hey presto a good effective draining board straight into the sink

Loads of other DIY adaptations to customise the van for us and what we feel is important
Keep up the good work Frank following your ideas with interest 
a few of yours too Russell, I have a deep cupboard in the kitchen, at the moment I have two plastic boxes that I can pull forward otherwise cant reach the back without kneeling,and can no longer kneel and get up again---back to the drawing board :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## dinger

Frank

i have just spent a very enjoyable lunch break reading your exploits. I dont know how to break this to you , BUT Lady Dinger would give you a run for your money, but she is much too modest, so i thought i would out her instead............Our van has been disembowled for the advancment of man kind ., and its a Hymer :lol:


----------



## Hezbez

I might not have read all 23 pages of your thread Frank, but I have enjoyed the posts where you have inserted the photos of your progress - it's great to see what improvements others have done to their vans.


----------



## locovan

Hey Leave Frank alone its keeping him out of mischief as he hasnt told me once that I have made a spelling mistake --recently --- :wink: 

ERRR so dont start now Frank :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Mavis I shall scrutinize your posts from now on :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## sallytrafic

DaveJane said:


> Frank, I am also enjoying this thread. Please keep it up.
> 
> I have a particular interest in #27. Where you got the door from? it looks like it may be a chandlery item?
> 
> We also have a van with fixed bed and I have been pondering how to cut into the panel facing into the van to allow easy access for shoes and boots. It seems an area of the underbed storage that is otherwise under used as its hard to get to. The door you have fitted looks an interesting solution.
> 
> Thanks, Dave


Sorry I missed this.

Dave its not a door.

The whole point was that I needed somewhere to quickly put shoes away so they didn't clutter up the floor and if wet didn't spread the wetness.

So its a Staples recycled black plastic box without the lid.

However whilst surfing the other day I saw something that might be a bit better albeit more expensive. Its a Thetford wet locker designed to be on the outside but could easily be on the inside.


----------



## jiwawa

Hezbez said:


> I might not have read all 23 pages of your thread Frank, but I have enjoyed the posts where you have inserted the photos of your progress - it's great to see what improvements others have done to their vans.


I _have_ just read all 23 pages, and am very impressed Frank! And I will be adapting a couple of your suggestions for our own use.

Fascinating - keep us informed!


----------



## DaveJane

Many thanks Frank, I'll search for the Thetford wet locker.


----------



## CasaMia

*Re: De stock*



Rapide561 said:


> Frank and Doreen - moving motorhome is almost as complex as moving house, although I have got it down to a two hour job now!
> Russell


You may remember I joined MHF back in March as a complete motor home novice banging on about wanting a Kontiki Swift like yours and nothing else would do? well tomorrow we take possession of a Hymer B548 (hardly any difference at all :wink: ) I'm quoting your moving home comment because we have sold our house to finance the MH purchase so on Wednesday we have to ...
move out of our old house.....

pay for the Hymer out of house sale proceeds.....

sort out MH insurance for the new van.....

advertise one of our cars for sale because we will have 3 vehicles on the go....

organize things we need to move into the Hymer with 2 dogs as we have to live in it till the beginning of July when the purchase of our new downsized house completes and we can take possession......

organize what has to go into storage for a month or so & sort out transfer of address for all utilities etc which is difficult when we're not moving into new house till July .....

Pack bags with all the stuff we need for a weeks holiday to Ibiza next Monday which will have to go into one of the cars for the next week out of the way. The house move was supposed to happen weeks ago but as usual the solicitors managed to drag their heels over every thing so now it's all happening in a totally haphazard fashion.

So basically we are going to be NFA for a few weeks living in a motor home when we have no clue how it all works etc hopefully we will learn what need to know for survival from the previous owner of the van. Think my heads going to explode 8O ahh well exciting times, although it sounds horrendous we are looking forward to it all ... in at the deep end I think. We wanted to go fulltiming, didn't quite expect things to turn out like this tho despite all my carefully made plans (won't waste my time doing that again!)


----------



## sallytrafic

*An unexpected update.*

Didn't expect to get around to this before holiday but had to order something else so got a stainless steel flexible gas pipe and fitted it in ten minutes.

*Improvements*
1. Name Van: Chatham *Completed*
2. Add towel/drying rails. *Completed*
3. Design and fit cupboard shelving. *Completed*
3a Modify shelf supports. *Completed*
4. Fit rubber glove and tea towel holder. *Completed*
5. Fit gas lighter holder.*Completed*
6. Design and fit partitions under bed. *Completed*
6b Move box retainer strip 5mm forward and added another *Completed*
7. Replace halogens with LEDs. *Completed*
8. Add shurflo accumulator to water system.*Completed*
9. Soap dispenser in Bathroom (Fiamma) *Completed*
10. Awning Light. *Completed*
11. Extra mains sockets *Completed*
12. Bed end cupholders *Completed*
13. Job Deleted
14. Hook for rubbish bag. *Completed*
15. Make fitted cover for bench seat. *Completed*
16. Get winter covers for fridge and grill. *Completed*
17. Cut up carpet to retain some. *Completed*
18. Wet clothes hooks over door *Completed*
19. Fitted Kyocera 130W solar panel *Completed*
19a Fitted Amperor Power Integrator *Completed*
20. Fit two larger batteries *Completed*
21. Fit Nasa BM1-C battery monitor. *Completed*
22. Make EHU cable stowage. *Completed*
23. Sound insulation for water pump. *Completed*
24. Improve run of pipes and cables. *Completed*
25. Replace luminaire over cooker for LED type *Completed*
26.  Added Battery LED lights to door and rear locker *Completed*
27.  Added boot/shoe storage to underbed area *Completed*
28.  Added Thermowrap insulation to front grp moulding *Completed*
29.  Added mcb for battery charger *Completed*
30.  Added external dc socket for telescope electronics etc *Completed*
31. Add red interior lighting (for night vision) *Completed*
31a Remove 2D innards and replace with white and red LCD panels *Completed*
32.  Added fused supplementary dc distribution. *Completed*
33. Add wardrobe catch clothes protection *Completed*
34.  Added shelf in 'dog cupboard *Completed*
34a  Move shelf support 10mm aft *Completed*
35. *Transferred to pending 5*
36.  Add extra DC socket at floor level *Completed*
37.  Add light for driver's seat *Completed*
38.  Add Hooks and clips in Propane gas cupboard for 'gas' tools *Completed*
39. Fit waste pipe for emptying waste tanks when no MH disposal point. *Completed*
40.  Clips for awning opener underbed *Completed*
41.  Headlamp diverters and vehicle spare lamp box *Completed*
42.  Make longer dc cable for telescope mount * Completed*
43. *Transferred to pending 7*
44. Investigate child seat fitment. * Completed*
44a  Have firmer seat squab made * Completed*
45. Fit new shower tap hoses and head. *New one doesn't fit so Plan B*
46. *New* Fit Gaslow SS flexible pigtail * Completed*

*Snags*
1. Replace curtain hooks. (poor quality) *Completed*
2. Fix over bedhead shelf properly. *Completed*
3. Seal side of worktop 
4. Get English language versions of some manuals. Asked Discover - no response, bought one from Ford the other from eBay* Completed*
5. Fit new outside door clip *Completed*
6. Investigate thin glass fibre *Completed*
7. All sealant removed from roof seams, resealed with Körapur Marine. *Completed* 
8. Staple velcro for head rest. *Completed*
9. Charger repair. *Completed*
10.  Check water pipe route and insulation near fridge. *Completed*
11. Fix Fridge door lock *Completed*
12.  Move lower Table support to correct position. *Completed*
13. Snag deleted
14.  Shower hose fouling rear of cupboard and other hoses, also leaking.* Completed*
15.  Shower door lower catch not operating.* Completed*
16.  New 'O' rings and hose clips fitted to Truma water boiler * Completed*
17.  New lower Fridge vent replaced holding catch broken * Completed*
18.  Water pressure reducer fitted to Thetford flush* Completed*
19.  Remove mastic from inside water filler hose.* Completed*
20.  Get first service done. * Completed*
21. Report change of ownership to Chausson. * Completed*
22.  Improve poor mounting of bench seat. See also 44a * Completed*
23.  *New* Add extra rivets to join at rear of cab doors * Completed*

*Pending*
1. See 10
2. See 44a
3. Deleted
4. See 39
5. *Investigate dog restraint cage.* This is now tied in with child seat and child's sleeping arrangements. The fitment of a child seat will prevent the use of restraint harness which only one dog will tolerate anyway. The child's bed can be formed from the lowered table which is also the dogs travel area a net wall of mesh might also prevent child falling from bed. 
6. *Fit TV* We have managed for 2 years without a TV since fitting the solar panel on the previous van in Feb 2009. I can see where an aerial might easily be mounted, accessed from the heki rooflight and can see a suitable site for my small flatscreen TV. Its not a priority for us though.
7. *Investigate move of Webasto Thermostat* Well it does work after a fashion where it is, so might just put up with it being not a very precise controller of temperature.
8. * New better use of the space by removing grill.* We are convinced we will never use it. Cupboard space near cooker at a premium so might remove it. *New* Grill now removed looking at space and thinking  *Gas pipe sealed off thanks to MHF member dipsticks*

* Off camp site assessing for a few weeks*


----------



## sallytrafic

Oh and another thing 

I'm never going to pay anybody to carry out the tick box habitation check so I am starting my own and doing a rolling habitation check ie not everything at once. 

I am using a diary application at the moment to forecast and record.

So far it has three completed entries 

Battery SG check, annual 30/5/11
Battery Electrolyte Level check, 6 monthly 30/5/11
Gas leak test, annual 6/6/2011

I have planned in a Webasto service (one of things I will pay for) and I am thinking how to do the damp test. 

Before I do too much more I'm looking around for some better software as I think I will want to print it out.


----------



## rayc

mickdee said:


> hi frank,
> 
> i read the first 16 pages of your very interesting thread but thenskipped to the last page as it was a little overwhelming. My advice buy Hymer!!


Perhaps Frank is glad he did not take your advise;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-108130-days0-orderasc-0.html


----------



## mickdee

i bought a second hand hymer, and it came with solar, 2 gel leisure batteries, additional locks, and a lot of items frank is now installing as standard, sure i ve had a couple of prblems (like the led panel mentioned in the thread) but its been a really good van and hardly needs any modifications at all. maybe frank should start a new motorhome company become a designer, he certainly knows his motorhomes.


----------



## sallytrafic

Well not everything I do is right first time :roll:

So after our month away doing campsite assessments I am revisiting items 3 6 22 33 and 34 of the improvements, 15 of snags and 8 of pending..

*Improvements*

3. Design and fit cupboard shelving. *Completed*
3a Modify shelf supports. *Completed*
34.  Added shelf in 'dog cupboard *Completed*
34a  Move shelf support 20mm aft *Completed*
Varnished/Stained the remaining shelves (3 and 34) and moved the supports back to their original position(34A). Strengthened the shelf (34). This was always a 'try and see'. The original layout suited some plastic boxes we had but a trip to Morrisons produced some better boxes of a standard size. Think its fixed now so the shelves and supports were taken apart and glued as well as screwed into place.

6. Design and fit partitions under bed. *Completed*
6b Move box retainer strip 5mm forward and added another *Completed*
When the large plastic boxes were first filled they bulged slightly so relief was gained by moving their retaining strips forward. However the pressure the boxes exerted before I moved them moved the very light fixings of the partition so these have been beefed up.

22. Make EHU cable stowage. *Completed*
The screws went through a thin layer of ply into expanded polystyrene type material. Additionally the cable brackets used weren't completely flat allowing them to rock slightly. The screws worked loose. Load spreading mounting points made and longer fatter screws used.

33. Add wardrobe catch clothes protection *Completed*
As suspected coat sleeves sometimes managed to get around the short edge of the protection meshes, made from a lightweight bookend. So the other bookend has been fitted with its long edge towards the door. Time will tell which orientation is best.

*Snags*
15.  Shower door lower catch not operating.* Completed* 
I replaced the door lock as there was lost motion. The fault reappeared and I found the door worked best with the lower catch completely removed. We will try this for a while.

*Pending*
8. Better use of the space by removing grill. We are convinced we will never use it. Cupboard space near cooker at a premium so might remove it. Grill now removed looking at space and thinking  Gas pipe sealed off thanks to MHF member dipsticks.

During our campsite assessment month we used the space by putting in a plastic box containing all our assessment stuff. Now looking for a permanent solution. Perhaps a book case, glasses and drinks cabinet. I am also thinking of utilising the spare gas point on the manifold as a BBQ outlet.


----------



## Grizzly

sallytrafic said:


> 8. Better use of the space by removing grill..........
> .........During our campsite assessment month we used the space by putting in a plastic box containing all our assessment stuff. Now looking for a permanent solution. Perhaps a book case, glasses and drinks cabinet.


Frank...at risk of doing a granny and egg-sucking exercise here but doesn't the ex-grill area get very hot when you use the oven ? We used to warm plates in ours but stopped when one shattered while cooking bread in the oven below.

G


----------



## mikebeaches

Grizzly said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Better use of the space by removing grill..........
> .........During our campsite assessment month we used the space by putting in a plastic box containing all our assessment stuff. Now looking for a permanent solution. Perhaps a book case, glasses and drinks cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> Frank...at risk of doing a granny and egg-sucking exercise here but doesn't the ex-grill area get very hot when you use the oven ? We used to warm plates in ours but stopped when one shattered while cooking bread in the oven below.
> 
> G
Click to expand...

I'm sure Frank will be along shortly to respond, but I think after removing the grill there isn't any sort of oven.


----------



## Grizzly

mikebeaches said:


> I'm sure Frank will be along shortly to respond, but I think after removing the grill there isn't any sort of oven.


Thanks Mike; I don't know Frank's van. Ours has an oven with a separate grill above and they work independently though, given the top part of the oven is not well insulated, we could use the whole area like an Aga with slow-cook area in the grill compartment.

G


----------



## sallytrafic

Grizzly said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Better use of the space by removing grill..........
> .........During our campsite assessment month we used the space by putting in a plastic box containing all our assessment stuff. Now looking for a permanent solution. Perhaps a book case, glasses and drinks cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> Frank...at risk of doing a granny and egg-sucking exercise here but doesn't the ex-grill area get very hot when you use the oven ? We used to warm plates in ours but stopped when one shattered while cooking bread in the oven below.
> 
> G
Click to expand...

Don't have an oven this was an eye level NEFF mini grill. IMO too high for safe use some Chaussons have a microwave in same place and mine has the socket for this.


----------



## charliesurf

Frank, 

Thank you so much for the effort and time that has gone into this thread. Its a goldmine of ideas. 

Im amazed that you have found the time to put so much detail and effort into this thread, at the same time making all of the mods. 

I have to say, my personal favourite is the EHU attched to the inside of the door......its been one thing that has bugged me for such a long time, alas, I need worry no more........thats the mod I shall start with, no more cable that resembles a tin of spaghetti.

Once again, thank you for the effort. 

Charlie


----------



## sallytrafic

One of the delights of modding your van is finding bodges left by the manufacturer/converter. I am in the process of using the space vacated by the grill.

In this case I have just removed a piece of very thin ply that was stapled in this corner in what would be behind the grill. It actually wasn't a flush fit as it went over part of the exterior vent which is proud of the inner wall by a mm or so.










Anyway all tidied up now, and then hidden completely behind what is the back wall of the new cupboard


----------



## sallytrafic

Damn

It was only when looking at this photo that I realised that I should have cut this piece of ply with the grain running the other way it would have matched so much better.










However if I keep saying' its only the back of the cupboard' will that be enough to prevent me making another


----------



## Christine600

sallytrafic said:


> However if I keep saying' its only the back of the cupboard' will that be enough to prevent me making another


The question is - will you wake up at night and lay there thinking about this and not falling asleep again? :wink: In my case it would be a definitive maybe.


----------



## charliesurf

Frank, I was wondering how you found the handles for the cupboard doors ( they seem pretty fragile ) and if you plan to replace them ?

I would like to replace them, but not quite sure what to replace them with, if you have had any ideas, or previously hatched plans... I would be very interested to hear

thanks
Charlie


----------



## jud

hi sallytrafic . hope you are enjoying your new van its a nice feeling .but walking around brown hills yesterday at the second hand m/h's for sale you can see where all the extras WERE fitted leaving lots of screw holes everywhere like a colander and marks left where things were fixed to the van wires hanging . if removing extras defaces the m/h leave them on i do because YOU are in the driving seat NOT the sales man he his only after you money and does not give a toss about you negotiate ( we have had 6 m/h's so we know what we are talking about )my brother bought a second had van from a dealer ( no names court case going on )his van had holes every where judging by them the van must of weighed 1ton less after removal any off he goes parked up on a site started raining m/h full of water the previous owner remove the solar panel and sat dish and just put cheap bog in the holes ( incidentally how many people LOOK on the roof of a m/h's when buying second hand not even the salesman i bet )its the people who are starting out m/hing i feel sorry who can only afford second hand van's like your old traffic with the regulator that is going no where and i hope the roof was sealed properly. so when people read this spare a thought for the new to them owners or get them to join this forum and sell them back the accessories . .jud


----------



## sallytrafic

charliesurf said:


> Frank, I was wondering how you found the handles for the cupboard doors ( they seem pretty fragile ) and if you plan to replace them ?
> 
> I would like to replace them, but not quite sure what to replace them with, if you have had any ideas, or previously hatched plans... I would be very interested to hear
> 
> thanks
> Charlie


I'm not sure I know what you are asking as I haven't fitted this new cupboard with a door yet.

My van has two types of handle (from new) the lifting cupboard doors have a handle and closer that I haven't been able to match (and haven't photographed). Most other doors, including the front lifting one, have the common sort that have a pushbutton and I have ordered a smaller version of those from leisureshop direct but await delivery (and the hinges) these are finished in brushed nickel to match the others.

If you are referring to the shower room door this is a double sided push button type catch with additional latches at the top and bottom of the door. I have dispensed with the lower latch as it kept slipping out of the door catch even with a new one.


----------



## aldra

Frank,

Do you have pictures of the EHU on the door

I couldnt find them

Sandra


----------



## sallytrafic

jud said:


> hi sallytrafic . hope you are enjoying your new van its a nice feeling .but walking around brown hills yesterday at the second hand m/h's for sale you can see where all the extras WERE fitted leaving lots of screw holes everywhere like a colander and marks left where things were fixed to the van wires hanging . if removing extras defaces the m/h leave them on i do because YOU are in the driving seat NOT the sales man he his only after you money and does not give a toss about you negotiate ( we have had 6 m/h's so we know what we are talking about )my brother bought a second had van from a dealer ( no names court case going on )his van had holes every where judging by them the van must of weighed 1ton less after removal any off he goes parked up on a site started raining m/h full of water the previous owner remove the solar panel and sat dish and just put cheap bog in the holes ( incidentally how many people LOOK on the roof of a m/h's when buying second hand not even the salesman i bet )its the people who are starting out m/hing i feel sorry who can only afford second hand van's like your old traffic with the regulator that is going no where and i hope the roof was sealed properly. so when people read this spare a thought for the new to them owners or get them to join this forum and sell them back the accessories . .jud


I hear what you are saying but the Renault was the first van that I sold back to a dealer so didn't know what to expect. Rest assured that I didn't leave any screw holes and the solar panel fitted to roof bars and the cables went though watertight grommets hidden under rear trim so no leaks. Apart from the solar panel all extras that were screwed to the van stayed there.

My new van was second hand and as you say lots of screw holes and bits missing but none that have caused me problems as yet. The dealer was upfront with the removal of the TV, Sat dish and microwave and I was able to check that a watertight job had been made of the roof entry.


----------



## sallytrafic

aldra said:


> Frank,
> 
> Do you have pictures of the EHU on the door
> 
> I couldnt find them
> 
> Sandra


Just for you










HOWEVER

I have just reinforced the mounts (where the hooks from B&Q screw into), so especially for you Sandra I will up load the latest photo when I find it which I thought I had already uploaded.


----------



## sallytrafic

I'm getting on with turning the grill space into a cupboard.

Injuries:

A pinched and cut finger when a single sprung hinge snapped shut.

A fat lip when I was adjusting closed door and it flew open propelled by sprung hinges. 

My main problem, now overcome:

There wasn't a single corner that was 90 degrees!


----------



## sallytrafic

Had my first significant damage.

Clipped a parked car.










Seven damaged parts but although the housing for the webasto is uncovered it is undamaged. The worst is the front fairing.


----------



## Grizzly

Oh Frank ! I feel for you ! I hope you get it all back together again soon !

I do like your EHU cable storage. Did your locker door originally have a tape to stop it dropping completely open ? I assume there is no worry about any possible effect the extra weight might have on the hinges of the door ?

G


----------



## locovan

Put the other photos on here Frank they are so good and so clear as to why this happened


----------



## sallytrafic

locovan said:


> Put the other photos on here Frank they are so good and so clear as to why this happened


----------



## sallytrafic

Whilst I await insurance claim form and work estimate there is nothing to stop me carrying on with other internal work. I completed the door to my new cupboard today.










It seems to match the other larger doors quite well although it is surfaced by vinyl floor boards from the Pound Shop. The side pieces are wood, primed and then spray painted with an aluminium coloured paint. These match the plastic side pieces of the other doors shown below and allowed me to correct the half centimetre out of true at one side


























(sorry about the poor colour correction on these photos-the last photo is nearest to correct.)


----------



## sallytrafic

sallytrafic said:


> Had my first significant damage.
> 
> Clipped a parked car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seven damaged parts but although the housing for the webasto is uncovered it is undamaged. The worst is the front fairing.


estimate £1666 :shock:


----------



## sallytrafic

.... and finally repairers got the go ahead from the insurance company, so forecast repair is now after Christmas!!!!

Mostly delaying tactics by the insurer - Equity through C&CC

but today I finished the new cupboard internal divisions so will photograph before varnishing.

PS van we've had van 1 year today, current mileage 10,480 and I have been in it 99 nights.


----------



## vicdicdoc

Nice one Frank . . As a [non-perfect] DIY bodger, I'm well impressed at the professional work you have carried out - luverly job :wink:


----------



## frirl

Frank, that thread is brill! I read it right thru since 5:00 pm, I bought a Flash 02 a few weeks ago, 2009 like yours, will try & put pics etc up once I learn how to negotiate this site.

Frank


----------



## frirl

Really sorry to hear you'd a prang, but TG it is not too serious. I also had a Renault (Master) conversion, bought it new in 2009 from Aycliffe Coachworks, it was fabulous. But I decided to go for a bigger MH and after months searching & appraising I decided it must be a Flash 02. Scarce, but I got a beauty from Highbridge, 2009, only 7,400 miles. Their care for me, during and after the sale was excellent! I sold my Renault privately here in Ireland & imported the Chausson. I will certainly copy one or two of your projects, you seem to have made yours into a dream machine. Only mod I've done so far is fit a 19" Full HD telly, bracket & aerial were already in situ. It runs off 12v. Oh! is it tricky to top up the cab battery with distilled water? I cannot see how to do that, I plan to depart for Portugal in next 2 weeks & would like to have that done.
Am curious, where do you stow awning winder? I bet you've a bracket or summat, not just slung under the bed.
I repeat my gratitude for your thread, it is inspirational!

Frank (username frirl =Frank Ireland)


----------



## sallytrafic

> Am curious, where do you stow awning winder? I bet you've a bracket or summat, not just slung under the bed.
> I repeat my gratitude for your thread, it is inspirational!
> 
> Frank (username frirl =Frank Ireland)


Awning winder yes at the moment under bed  but fear not plan is in hand it is going onto the wardrobe side by the door just haven't got around to getting clips yet. I'll pop a photo up Tuesday.


----------



## sallytrafic

As promised










actually just propped it there for the photo forgot it then drove fifty plus miles home and its still there.


----------



## marconi

Hi Frank
I have been reading this interesting thread too. Now reporting in for duty. Chausson Flash 02 2010 recently purchased.

I have checked all the problem areas you have mentioned, no troubles on ours. 

You mentioned someone telling you a source of a rattle, where was that? just interested whether we have the same.

I have fitted some shelves/dividers only and just finished our first trip getting used to the new 'van and finding any snags.

I have a feeling my front seat swivels are retro fitted I am about to trim the bottom of the 2 Ford plastic side trims equally. The drivers one is left taller and catches when swilled with a forward or rear tilt. if Chausson did it it is not too professional.

Ed


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You are without doubt a very talented and painstaking man Frank.

Your workmanship is very good, I only wish I could achieve as good a job.

All I've managed to do in 3 years is fit horizontal dividers in all the kitchen area shelves, mount a TV, change to LEDs, fit a anti flush fan, a couple of extra single blue LEDs for bedtime ambiance, and a pair of the force 4 cupholders, ( we found them better use once the clips were removed, so I'm a lazy sod by comparison.

Hope 27 pages is not the end Frank.

Oh yeah let us all know when you start making your motorhomes from scratch.

OH yeah, what do you use to cut your panels with, I bought a 40 year old japenese saw off Ebay, but not had chance to use it in anger yet.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It posted before I could edit this, then it locked me out somehow, so this repeat is the edit


You are without doubt a very talented and painstaking man Frank. 

Your workmanship is very good, I only wish I could achieve as good a job. 

All I've managed to do in 3 years is fit horizontal shelf dividers in all the kitchen area cupboards, mount a TV, change to LEDs, fit a anti flush fan, a couple of extra single blue LEDs for bedtime ambiance, and a pair of the force 4 cupholders, ( we found them better use once the clips were removed) so I'm a lazy sod by comparison. 

Hope 27 pages is not the end Frank. 

Oh yeah let us all know when you start making your motorhomes from scratch. 

What do you use to cut your panels with, I bought a 40 year old Japanese saw off Ebay, but not had chance to use it in anger yet.


----------



## sallytrafic

Well the van is back from the menders (Highbridge Caravans - very good firm to deal with) The total bill shared between the insurers and me was around £2.6k. Between August, when a moments inattention and some poor parking did most of the damage, and getting it repaired I pranged it again  

Would you believe it the other incident was less than 10 yards from the first. We don't go down the narrow road any more so visiting the grandchildren involves a three point turn. I clipped a gatepost and the corner aluminium extrusion did what it was there for and protected the corner of the van. 

I usually have someone back me up but Doreen was keeping a space for me in the only place I could get the van in. 

I now realise how difficult it is to judge distance to the rear. The cabs rear view mirrors are original ford transit equipment and don't stick out far enough to get an angle to the back of the van so there is no depth perception.


----------



## sallytrafic

marconi said:


> Hi Frank
> I have been reading this interesting thread too. Now reporting in for duty. Chausson Flash 02 2010 recently purchased.
> 
> I have checked all the problem areas you have mentioned, no troubles on ours.
> 
> You mentioned someone telling you a source of a rattle, where was that? just interested whether we have the same.
> 
> I have fitted some shelves/dividers only and just finished our first trip getting used to the new 'van and finding any snags.
> 
> I have a feeling my front seat swivels are retro fitted I am about to trim the bottom of the 2 Ford plastic side trims equally. The drivers one is left taller and catches when swilled with a forward or rear tilt. if Chausson did it it is not too professional.
> 
> Ed


Sorry that I missed this back in November but to answer your question.
If you open either cab door and look at where the plastic body meets the back of the door frame you will see some plastic rivets. If they haven't put enough rivets in then there is enough movement to rattle in the wind.

I have no problem with swivelling the seats.


----------



## sallytrafic

Remember this ....










... well I didn't...... its still propped up without clips hundreds of miles later 

and here is my other prang now all fixed


----------



## sallytrafic

I've just come up with a simple fix that would help many Chausson owners.

The side door has a hold open catch which isn't up to the job if its a bit windy which can be a problem when you want to hold the door open in Summer.

I bought an extra long 3mm stainless steel split pin from a chandlery and drilled a hole through the catch when it was holding the door open.

I next drilled a 3mm hole in the body of the van nearby to house the split pin when not in use.


























A refinement will be to add piece of nylon cord to prevent the pin going missing, but its such a snug fit I'm not sure I'm going to bother.

I will dip the pin in vaseline from time to time to prevent water ingress in the housing hole.


----------



## hampsterracing

Good idea i think that will work on my mooveo as well but i may try a small stainless "R" clip as it can live in the hole when not in use without fear of losing it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Way too complicated Frank :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rosbotham

That style of clip not being strong enough isn't an issue I've had on either of my vans....but if I'd put a solution like that in place, I bet it'd only be a matter of time before I forgot the split pin was in there and yanked the door shut, testing whether the weakest link was my arm, the split pin, the catch itself, the screws holding the catch to the door or the screws holding the catch to the motorhome wall. My money would be on the screws holding the catch to the door....


----------



## sallytrafic

Rosbotham said:


> That style of clip not being strong enough isn't an issue I've had on either of my vans....but if I'd put a solution like that in place, I bet it'd only be a matter of time before I forgot the split pin was in there and yanked the door shut, testing whether the weakest link was my arm, the split pin, the catch itself, the screws holding the catch to the door or the screws holding the catch to the motorhome wall. My money would be on the screws holding the catch to the door....


....almost certainly the catch itself ..... its the second one I've fitted and when I looked at the split pin photo I can see that this one is cracked in the same place already


----------



## Rosbotham

Think you're probably right on that Frank.


----------



## aldra

Brilliant idea Frank

Have TOLD Albert to look at it, its dangerous when the door blows closed I'm usually in the middle of it

Aldra


----------



## sallytrafic

hampsterracing said:


> Good idea i think that will work on my mooveo as well but i may try a small stainless "R" clip as it can live in the hole when not in use without fear of losing it.


I thought of that and for many it would be the ideal solution but the catch is too high on the Chausson for anything fiddily


----------



## sallytrafic

*Haven't updated this list for over 6 months You will see that not all of my improvements have been successful first time *  
* Main PHOTOS ARE ON PAGES 21 and 22 OF THIS THREAD*
*Improvements*
1. Name Van: Chatham *Completed*
2. Add towel/drying rails. *Completed*
3. Design and fit cupboard shelving. *Completed*
3a Modify shelf supports. *Completed*
3b *New* Varnished shelving also see 34 *Completed*
4. Fit rubber glove and tea towel holder. *Completed*
5. Fit gas lighter holder.*Completed*
6. Design and fit partitions under bed. *Completed*
6b Move box retainer strip 5mm forward and added another *Completed*
7. Replace halogens with LEDs. *Completed*
8. Add shurflo accumulator to water system.*Completed*
9. Soap dispenser in Bathroom (Fiamma) *Completed*
10. Awning Light. *Completed*
11. Extra mains sockets *Completed*
12. Bed end cupholders *Completed*
13. Job Deleted
14. Hook for rubbish bag. *Completed*
15. Make fitted cover for bench seat. *Completed*
16. Get winter covers for fridge and grill. *Completed*
17. Cut up carpet to retain some. *Completed*
18. Wet clothes hooks over door *Completed*
19. Fitted Kyocera 130W solar panel *Completed*
19a Fitted Amperor Power Integrator *Completed*
20. Fit two larger batteries *Completed*
21. Fit Nasa BM1-C battery monitor. *Completed*
22. Make EHU cable stowage. *Completed*
22a *New* Strengthen cable supports *Completed*
23. Sound insulation for water pump. *Completed*
24. Improve run of pipes and cables. *Completed*
25. Replace luminaire over cooker for LED type *Completed*
26.  Added Battery LED lights to door and rear locker *Completed*
27.  Added boot/shoe storage to underbed area *Completed*
28.  Added Thermowrap insulation to front grp moulding *Completed*
29.  Added mcb for battery charger *Completed*
30.  Added external dc socket for telescope electronics etc *Completed*
31. Add red interior lighting (for night vision) *Completed*
31a Remove 2D innards and replace with white and red LCD panels *Completed*
32.  Added fused supplementary dc distribution. *Completed*
33. Add wardrobe catch clothes protection *Completed*
33a *New* Fiddled with clothes protection now back to plan A *Completed*
34.  Added shelf in 'dog cupboard *Completed*
34a  Move shelf support 20mm aft *Completed*
34b *New* Moved shelf support back to original position *Completed*
34c *New* Varnished shelf *Completed*
35. *Transferred to pending 5*
36.  Add extra DC socket at floor level *Completed*
37.  Add light for driver's seat *Completed*
38.  Add Hooks and clips in Propane gas cupboard for 'gas' tools *Completed*
39. Fit waste pipe for emptying waste tanks when no MH disposal point. *Completed*
40.  Clips for awning opener underbed *Completed*
41.  Headlamp diverters and vehicle spare lamp box *Completed*
42.  Make longer dc cable for telescope mount * Completed*
43. *Transferred to pending 7*
44. Investigate child seat fitment. * Completed*
44a  Have firmer seat squab made * Completed*
45. Fit new shower tap hoses and head. *New one doesn't fit so Plan B*
46.  Fit Gaslow SS flexible pigtail * Completed*
47. *New* Replace Grill with Cupboard * Completed*
48. *New* Stowage for awning winder * Completed* 
49. *New* Retaining pin for door open catch * Completed*

*Snags*
1. Replace curtain hooks. (poor quality) *Completed*
2. Fix over bedhead shelf properly. *Completed*
3. Seal side of worktop 
4. Get English language versions of some manuals. Asked Discover - no response, bought one from Ford the other from eBay* Completed*
5. Fit new outside door clip *Completed*
6. Investigate thin glass fibre *Completed*
7. All sealant removed from roof seams, resealed with Körapur Marine. *Completed* 
8. Staple velcro for head rest. *Completed*
9. Charger repair. *Completed*
10.  Check water pipe route and insulation near fridge. *Completed*
11. Fix Fridge door lock *Completed*
12.  Move lower Table support to correct position. *Completed*
13. Snag deleted
14.  Shower hose fouling rear of cupboard and other hoses, also leaking.* Completed*
15.  Shower door lower catch not operating.* Completed*
15a *New* Catch failed again removed bottom part of catch *Completed*
16.  New 'O' rings and hose clips fitted to Truma water boiler * Completed*
17.  New lower Fridge vent replaced holding catch broken * Completed*
18.  Water pressure reducer fitted to Thetford flush* Completed*
19.  Remove mastic from inside water filler hose.* Completed*
20.  Get first service done. * Completed*
21. Report change of ownership to Chausson. * Completed*
22.  Improve poor mounting of bench seat. See also 44a * Completed*
23.  *New* Add extra rivets to join at rear of cab doors * Completed*

*Accidents*
1.  *New* Hit parked car extensive damage to fairing and underskirt on one side * Completed by Highbridge Caravans*
2.  *New* Hit gate post damage to rear corner vertical aluminium extrusion * Completed by Highbridge Caravans*

*Pending*
1. See 10
2. See 44a
3. Deleted
4. See 39
5. *Investigate dog restraint cage.* This is now tied in with child seat and child's sleeping arrangements. The fitment of a child seat will prevent the use of restraint harness which only one dog will tolerate anyway. The child's bed can be formed from the lowered table which is also the dogs travel area a net wall of mesh might also prevent child falling from bed. 
6. *Fit TV* We have managed for 2 years without a TV since fitting the solar panel on the previous van in Feb 2009. I can see where an aerial might easily be mounted, accessed from the heki rooflight and can see a suitable site for my small flatscreen TV. Its not a priority for us though.
7. *Investigate move of Webasto Thermostat* Well it does work after a fashion where it is, so might just put up with it being not a very precise controller of temperature.
8. See 47


----------



## sallytrafic

*New thought*

When loading the van last night I was filling a low down cupboard with beer and other heavy items when for the first time it struck me that my gas manifold and some gas pipes are mounted on the forward inside of that cupboard.










All the pipes are steel brake pipes rather than copper but having beer bottles banging on them might disturb the joint at the manifold and beer bottles on steel might also be one of extra noises from that cupboard. So what I propose is three lightweight wooden battens to protect the pipes and my beer  like this:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oh Frank Frank Frank Frank Frank, you have a lot to learn mate :roll: :roll: :roll: 


Simple solution, just drink the beer. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## frirl

Hi Frank, hurry back on here and tell us more about your adventures & mods! I went to the Algarve in my Chausson in late November, just got back home a few days ago. My awning winder stayed put where you suggested, no retaining clip, for the entire expedition! (3 months)
I have done no mods. I got average 29.5 for the trip. Cab battery does not charge on EHU, but poses no problem, zig unit does show it's state of charge (prob just voltage)
Good luck in everything!
Frank


----------



## sallytrafic

frirl said:


> Hi Frank, hurry back on here and tell us more about your adventures & mods! I went to the Algarve in my Chausson in late November, just got back home a few days ago. My awning winder stayed put where you suggested, no retaining clip, for the entire expedition! (3 months)
> I have done no mods. I got average 29.5 for the trip. Cab battery does not charge on EHU, but poses no problem, zig unit does show it's state of charge (prob just voltage)
> Good luck in everything!
> Frank


Thanks for wanting me back 

Well as it happens.....










I only have room for one gas bottle in the gas compartment 11kg propane. So I carry a camping gaz 907 that can temporarily feed the van if I run out at night or away from a flogas dealer and to power a small bbq. I've stuck a gas label on my rear locker door ages ago and fitted a cylinder base mounting point but have been meaning to make a gas drop vent. Well yesterday I fitted one and gas proofed the joints in the rear locker. Note this is just for the unlikely event of gas leaking from the cylinder when securely closed.

The place chosen misses the waste water tank and chassis members and because a steel framed chair is stored over the top of it cannot be blocked by any miscellaneous items I put in the locker.


----------



## sallytrafic

*Here we are in April and not much new is happening by way of mods and improvements but here is the updated list which was falling behind reality*

We are continuing to get good use out of our motorhome. In 2011 we got 95 nights away. So far this year we have been away 16 nights with our earliest ever trip out (in any van) at the end of January. By the beginning of June the total should be up to about 60 with Dutch and Irish ferries all booked.

* Main PHOTOS ARE ON PAGES 21 and 22 OF THIS THREAD*

*Improvements*
1. Name Van: Chatham *Completed*
2. Add towel/drying rails. *Completed*
3. Design and fit cupboard shelving. *Completed*
3a Modify shelf supports. *Completed*
3b *New* Varnished shelving also see 34 *Completed*
4. Fit rubber glove and tea towel holder. *Completed*
5. Fit gas lighter holder.*Completed*
6. Design and fit partitions under bed. *Completed*
6b Move box retainer strip 5mm forward and added another *Completed*
7. Replace halogens with LEDs. *Completed*
8. Add shurflo accumulator to water system.*Completed*
9. Soap dispenser in Bathroom (Fiamma) *Completed*
10. Awning Light. *Completed*
11. Extra mains sockets *Completed*
12. Bed end cupholders *Completed*
13. Job Deleted
14. Hook for rubbish bag. *Completed*
15. Make fitted cover for bench seat. *Completed*
16. Get winter covers for fridge and grill. *Completed*
17. Cut up carpet to retain some. *Completed*
18. Wet clothes hooks over door *Completed*
19. Fitted Kyocera 130W solar panel *Completed*
19a Fitted Amperor Power Integrator *Completed*
20. Fit two larger batteries *Completed*
21. Fit Nasa BM1-C battery monitor. *Completed*
22. Make EHU cable stowage. *Completed*
22a Strengthened EHU cable supports *Completed*
23. Sound insulation for water pump. *Completed*
24. Improve run of pipes and cables. *Completed*
25. Replace luminaire over cooker for LED type *Completed*
26.  Added Battery LED lights to door and rear locker *Completed*
27.  Added boot/shoe storage to underbed area *Completed*
28.  Added Thermowrap insulation to front grp moulding *Completed*
29.  Added mcb for battery charger *Completed*
30.  Added external dc socket for telescope electronics etc *Completed*
31. Add red interior lighting (for night vision) *Completed*
31a Remove 2D innards and replace with white and red LCD panels *Completed*
32.  Added fused supplementary dc distribution. *Completed*
33. Add wardrobe catch clothes protection *Completed*
33a Fiddled with clothes protection now back to plan A *Completed*
34.  Added shelf in 'dog cupboard *Completed*
34a  Move shelf support 20mm aft *Completed*
34b Moved shelf support back to original position  *Completed*
34c [Varnished shelf *Completed*
35. *Transferred to pending 5*
36.  Add extra DC socket at floor level *Completed*
37.  Add light for driver's seat *Completed*
38.  Add Hooks and clips in Propane gas cupboard for 'gas' tools *Completed*
39. Fit waste pipe for emptying waste tanks when no MH disposal point. *Completed*
40.  Clips for awning opener underbed *Completed*
41.  Headlamp diverters and vehicle spare lamp box *Completed*
42.  Make longer dc cable for telescope mount * Completed*
43. *Transferred to pending 7*
44. Investigate child seat fitment. * Completed*
44a  Have firmer seat squab made * Completed*
45. Fit new shower tap hoses and head. *New one doesn't fit so Plan B*
46.  Fit Gaslow SS flexible pigtail * Completed*
47.  Replace Grill with Cupboard * Completed*
48.  Stowage for awning winder * Completed* 
49.  Retaining pin for door open catch * Completed*
50. *New* protection strips for gas pipes to be fitted.
51. *New* Retention and gas drop vent for storage of 907 cylinder. * Completed*

*Snags*
1. Replace curtain hooks. (poor quality) *Completed*
2. Fix over bedhead shelf properly. *Completed*
3. Seal side of worktop 
4. Get English language versions of some manuals. Asked Discover - no response, bought one from Ford the other from eBay* Completed*
5. Fit new outside door clip *Completed*
6. Investigate thin glass fibre *Completed*
7. All sealant removed from roof seams, resealed with Körapur Marine. *Completed* 
8. Staple velcro for head rest. *Completed*
9. Charger repair. *Completed*
10.  Check water pipe route and insulation near fridge. *Completed*
11. Fix Fridge door lock *Completed*
12.  Move lower Table support to correct position. *Completed*
13. Snag deleted
14.  Shower hose fouling rear of cupboard and other hoses, also leaking.* Completed*
15.  Shower door lower catch not operating.* Completed*
15a  Catch failed again removed bottom part of catch *Completed*
16.  'O' rings and hose clips fitted to Truma water boiler * Completed*
17.  Lower Fridge vent replaced holding catch broken * Completed*
18.  Water pressure reducer fitted to Thetford flush* Completed*
19.  Remove mastic from inside water filler hose.* Completed*
20.  Get first service done. * Completed*
21. Report change of ownership to Chausson. * Completed*
22.  Improve poor mounting of bench seat. See also 44a * Completed*
23.  Add extra rivets to join at rear of cab doors * Completed*

*Accidents*
1.  Hit parked car extensive damage to fairing and underskirt on one side * Completed by Highbridge Caravans*
2.  Hit gate post damage to rear corner vertical aluminium extrusion * Completed by Highbridge Caravans*

*Pending*
1. See 10
2. See 44a
3. Deleted
4. See 39
5. *Investigate dog restraint cage.* This is now tied in with child seat and child's sleeping arrangements. The fitment of a child seat will prevent the use of restraint harness which only one dog will tolerate anyway. The child's bed can be formed from the lowered table which is also the dogs travel area a net wall of mesh might also prevent child falling from bed. 
6. *Fit TV* We have managed for 2 years without a TV since fitting the solar panel on the previous van in Feb 2009. I can see where an aerial might easily be mounted, accessed from the heki rooflight and can see a suitable site for my small flatscreen TV. Its not a priority for us though *New I have bought a suitable aerial!*.
7. *Investigate move of Webasto Thermostat* Well it does work after a fashion where it is, so might just put up with it being not a very precise controller of temperature.
8. See 47

..... and I have been promising to show my improved cable stowage See 22 and 22a but keep forgetting so here it is:










If your walls are made of expanded polystyrene and thin ply then any fixture needs load-spreading and glue to supplement any screws used.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cool shoes mate


----------



## LovesickFerret

Wow, what a fabulous thread. Frank you are a man after my husbands heart! Before we have even bought a motorhome I banned him from doing "improvements" but after reading this thread it has even inspired me and I will look forward in anticipation to seeing what he can find to do and if he can't think of a solution I now know who to send him to for ideas and advice. Thank you.

Please don't end this thread, continue letting us all know how your work is progressing. You are an inspiration and achieve far more than the average motorhome owner. Anyone who leaves a "snipe" is either useless at DIY or jealous of your abilities. If you don't like a thread don't read it, but let everyone who is enjoying it continue to look forward to more of Franks expertise. 

Keep up the good work Frank, it's brill  and thank you for sharing.


----------



## raynipper

Hi Frank.
Looking at how neat and tidy your van and storage places are, maybe you could start on mine if you ever get a spare mo.........  Ray.


----------



## denisl

You plan on parking a long way from the power point Ray?


----------



## raynipper

250m. Den.

Ray.


----------



## sallytrafic

Now I have another problem to solve and I guess have discovered something new.

The awning is not locking home properly. It is staying closed and I'm able to travel with it but if travelling at night I am going to put an extra long tywrap around it as a safeguard until I can fix it or have it fixed.

What I have I discoved.

Three things

One it's not a new awning it has more wear in it than my previous one.

Two those red tell tale markers don't indicate "Locked" just that it is closed.

Three I don't understand exactly how the awning works

Now waiting for someone to give me the answers.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1231273.html#1231273


----------



## lgbzone

Great thread Frank, many thanks and good luck.

Lee


----------



## TDG

sallytrafic said:


> . ....Two those red tell tale markers don't indicate "Locked" just that it is closed.


Now that's really worth knowing - thanks Frank



sallytrafic said:


> Three I don't understand exactly how the awning works ...


Me neither - despite getting up a ladder to watch it at close quarters as Jane wound it in and out :roll:


----------



## sallytrafic

We've sprung a leak from the roof well done Wicklow rain. 

Sealed with gaffer tape at the moment be back at home after the weekend .


----------



## TDG

Frank, wouldn't life be so much more stressful without wammy tape to fall back on to "fix" this & that .... not so sure about the other though :?: :wink:


----------



## Mike45

Frank,

Many, many thanks for all the detailed information. Don't take any notice of the occasional critic, they are to be pitied. Only one thing. I've just bought a 15 month old Flash 02 and, having read your chronicle, I am petrified as to what I might find!


----------



## marconi

Ed[/quote]

If you open either cab door and look at where the plastic body meets the back of the door frame you will see some plastic rivets. If they haven't put enough rivets in then there is enough movement to rattle in the wind.

[/quote]

Thanks Frank

Yes the rivets are wide spaced at the top, we noticed no rattles until the gales in June on the French motorways, the crosswinds highlighted them.
Maybe there is an engineering reason for less rivets, to allow for a flexible cab / habitation joint perhaps. A simple piece of gaffer tape rolled to make it double sided cured it, so instead of extra rivets I have slipped two pieces of 5mm wide 2mm thick non setting sticky mastic under the trim where you would fit two extra rivets, now its fixed yet flexible.


----------



## marconi

sallytrafic said:


> Well the van is back from the menders (Highbridge Caravans - very good firm to deal with)


Oh dear, on the day before my Flash02 was 2 years old a parked car ran away and hit us in the rear in a French supermarket car park.
I am pretty sure I will use Highbridge for repairs despite the distance and the fact that they are very busy.
Others would be pleased to take on the insurance work but don't want to replace the aluminium vertical rear corner trim despite the fact that behind the bumper it is bent out and under and the seal is broken. I wont accept 'bend it straight and slap some gunge round' all the water off the roof runs down there.


----------



## organplayer

*organplayer*

As Sallytraffic states, Highbridge are really good,in fact 1st class in their coachwork repair side of things. In Spain a lorry driver opened his cab door on his stationary vehicle and smacked the side of our then motorhome,a Chausson Allegro 67, damaging the habitation door and rain scuttle. A new door was fitted along with other details sorted at Highbridge. Safeguard were also very much "on the ball" dealing with the claim.


----------



## marconi

*Re: organplayer*



organplayer said:


> As Sallytraffic states, Highbridge are really good,in fact 1st class in their coachwork repair side of things.


Thanks, I think we know the reason why they are so busy, personal recommendations go a long way.


----------



## TDG

*Re: organplayer*



marconi said:


> .........Thanks, I think we know the reason why they are so busy, personal recommendations go a long way.


And they are doubling the size of the workshop area ........ to ensure they get even busier :wink: 
Recently tried to book in for a one day job and the earliest date was November 20th  ........ but it's worth the wait if you want a job done properly.
Jane has just had an interesting failure whilst away - the dinette window has developed large cracks in way of two of the securing latches. No big deal getting a replacement from Highbridge .......... except the cost - £285 :roll:


----------



## sallytrafic

A make do and mend session today.

I have some smeg grommets for the hob pan rest to fit, the old ones are hard and one completely broken. I also have two grommets for the glass lids. 

I am returning to the door retaining catch. The second one has broken but I have been able to see how it gradually fails. The striker bends the catch and a crack starts from a corner. The catch opens up a little and this allows the striker to move further into the catch and eventually it starts hitting the central web. This rapidly extends the crack. The trick is not to let the crack start and I think I have found a way. I have tried it for a month or so on the broken catch and I am now ready to fit it to a new catch. Two thin brass bolts will stop the catch moving apart further than it should. 

I will post pictures by Monday.


----------



## sallytrafic

Have been doing some maintenance checks. The SG of my habitation battery cells are all ok, levels seemed ok well above the plates but just in case I added about 250 mls of distilled water spread between all 12 cells. Thats the first water that has been added since the batteries were installed in Jan 2011 (22 months ago)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

sallytrafic said:


> A make do and mend session today.
> 
> I have some smeg grommets for the hob pan rest to fit, the old ones are hard and one completely broken. I also have two grommets for the glass lids.
> 
> I am returning to the door retaining catch. The second one has broken but I have been able to see how it gradually fails. The striker bends the catch and a crack starts from a corner. The catch opens up a little and this allows the striker to move further into the catch and eventually it starts hitting the central web. This rapidly extends the crack. The trick is not to let the crack start and I think I have found a way. I have tried it for a month or so on the broken catch and I am now ready to fit it to a new catch. Two thin brass bolts will stop the catch moving apart further than it should.
> 
> I will post pictures by Monday.


You forgot to post the pictures Frank.


----------



## listerdiesel

I hadn't seen this thread previously, but have just sat and read through the whole lot, plus the side issues on other threads.

It is this sort of thread/blog that makes MHF so interesting for everyone, not just the DIY'ers like myself and Kev, but all of the membership (well, most anyway!) can find something of interest.

As we carry our show engine in the back of the trailer, we don't go away for long trips, but even so I have found some interesting bits and pieces in Frank's postings.

Thank you very much, Frank, it is much appreciated.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Way too much time on your hands Peter, Be careful SWMBO will find work for those idle hands.


----------



## TDG

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Way too much time on your hands Peter, Be careful SWMBO will find work for those idle hands.


Yes, a constant threat for a lot of us I'm sure :roll:


----------



## TDG

TDG said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way too much time on your hands Peter, Be careful SWMBO will find work for those idle hands.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a constant threat for a lot of us I'm sure :roll:
Click to expand...

Actually I've just remembered I have something up my sleeve to redress a few points;
Jane was a away in the van a couple of weeks ago and it seems when she got home she had left the satellite receiver on. The problem is this time of year the solar PV output is very low where the van is parked and with the weather the way it's been, it might as well not be there at all.
Net result ........ yesterday I found two well discharged leisure batteries...................... which I now have under intensive care. Whether or not they will survive without permanent injury remains to be seen but whichever way, I will use it to best effect at the appropriate time :roll:
Sorry Frank for misappropriating your threat :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

TDG said:


> TDG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way too much time on your hands Peter, Be careful SWMBO will find work for those idle hands.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a constant threat for a lot of us I'm sure :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I've just remembered I have something up my sleeve to redress a few points;
> Jane was a away in the van a couple of weeks ago and it seems when she got home she had left the satellite receiver on. The problem is this time of year the solar PV output is very low where the van is parked and with the weather the way it's been, it might as well not be there at all.
> Net result ........ yesterday I found two well discharged leisure batteries...................... which I now have under intensive care. Whether or not they will survive without permanent injury remains to be seen but whichever way, I will use it to best effect at the appropriate time :roll:
> Sorry Frank for misappropriating your threat :wink:
Click to expand...

He won't mind he's not using it :wink: :wink:

Do you mean to say the van has been back all this time and you've not bothered to check that it's ready for winter, tut tut, this is all your fault then, no way she'll accept it's her fault :lol: :lol:


----------



## TDG

Kev_n_Liz said:


> ...Do you mean to say the van has been back all this time and you've not bothered to check that it's ready for winter, tut tut, this is all your fault then, no way she'll accept it's her fault :lol: :lol:


Can't accept that Kev but you couldn't be expected to understand the situation :evil:
It's actually Jane's van and my duties are usually confined to fixing things she's broken, making very useful modifications and driving it long distances.
I have a a very clear understanding of my position - if it was a stately motorhome my position would definitely be _downstairs_  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

TDG said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Do you mean to say the van has been back all this time and you've not bothered to check that it's ready for winter, tut tut, this is all your fault then, no way she'll accept it's her fault :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't accept that Kev but you couldn't be expected to understand the situation :evil:
> It's actually Jane's van and my duties are usually confined to fixing things she's broken, making very useful modifications and driving it long distances.
> I have a a very clear understanding of my position - if it was a stately motorhome my position would definitely be _downstairs_  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:
Click to expand...

Oh, right, OK.


----------



## listerdiesel

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Way too much time on your hands Peter, Be careful SWMBO will find work for those idle hands.


Actually I was taking a break from laying out a new PCB, my eyes get screwed after a few hours on the CAD system, so it's nice to have a break every few hours.










It's 11" X 6" double-sided 3/32" thick. It combines three boards in one to save connections and wiring. It has that thickness of board as it carries a fairly heavy transformer bolted to it.

Peter


----------

